# Computer Very Slow - Possible Multiple Virus Infections?



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

I have Windows XP SP2. My computer response time to opening applications is very slow and the computer seems to run all the time when it is not being used. I do not have any popups, windows errors, etc. I run MalwareBytes, Super Anti Spyware, XoftSpy, and RegCure but it has not picked anything up. A friend told me how to look at the Event Viewer and it shows quite a few errors such as MDM, NativeWrapper, MsiInstaller and Application Hang which I've been told may be viruses.

I have included the hijackthis log and DDS logs. I tried to run GMER, but it seemd to just keep running on forever (not sure if that is normal or not).

I hope someone can help me. Thanks in advance....

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 7:10:06 PM, on 9/19/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Juniper Networks\Common Files\dsNcService.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\sm56hlpr.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\PMBCore\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0379.0\mswinext.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\XoftSpySE6\XoftSpySE.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\XoftSpySE\6\xoftspyservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\att\ToolbarSvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Program Files\TechSmith\SnagIt\SnagIt32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://login.yahoo.com/config/mail?.intl=us
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R3 - URLSearchHook: MHURLSearchHook Class - {1C4AB6A5-595F-4e86-B15F-F93CCE2BBD48} - C:\Program Files\Celebrity Toolbar\tbhelper.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar - {e9911ec6-1bcc-40b0-9993-e0eea7f6953f} - C:\Program Files\DVDVideoSoft\prxtbDVD0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Celebrity Toolbar - {FD2FD708-1F6F-4B68-B141-C5778F0C19BB} - C:\Program Files\Celebrity Toolbar\tbcore3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0379.0\npwinext.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Conduit Engine - {30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D} - C:\Program Files\ConduitEngine\prxConduitEngine.dll
O3 - Toolbar: att.net Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - Startup: PMB Media Check Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\PMBCore\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: + &Mass Downloader: download this file - C:\Program Files\Mass Downloader\Add_Url.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: + Mass Downloader: download &All files - C:\Program Files\Mass Downloader\Add_All.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add To Compaq Organize... - C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\COMPAQ~1\bin/module.main/favorites\ie_add_to.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_60D6097707281E79.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
O9 - Extra button: Mass Downloader - {0FD01980-CCCB-11D3-80D4-0000E80E2EDE} - C:\Program Files\Mass Downloader\massdown.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Mass Downloader - {0FD01980-CCCB-11D3-80D4-0000E80E2EDE} - C:\Program Files\Mass Downloader\massdown.exe
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1252085986765
O16 - DPF: {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} - http://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {E0FEE963-BB53-4215-81AD-B28C77384644} (WebBrowserType Class) - https://pattcw.att.motive.com/wizlet/DSLActivation/static/installer/ATTInternetInstaller.cab
O16 - DPF: {F27237D7-93C8-44C2-AC6E-D6057B9A918F} (JuniperSetupClientControl Class) - https://evpn1a.external.lmco.com/dana-cached/sc/JuniperSetupClient.cab
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: mhtb - {669A2A3A-F19C-452D-800D-1240299756C1} - C:\Program Files\Celebrity Toolbar\mhxpcomi.dll
O18 - Protocol: vsharechrome - {3F3A4B8A-86FC-43A4-BB00-6D7EBE9D4484} - (no file)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Juniper Network Connect Service (dsNcService) - Juniper Networks - C:\Program Files\Juniper Networks\Common Files\dsNcService.exe
O23 - Service: Firebird Server - MAGIX Instance (FirebirdServerMAGIXInstance) - MAGIX® - C:\Program Files\MAGIX\Common\Database\bin\fbserver.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Unknown owner - c:\program files\common files\logishrd\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Alcatel-Lucent - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: XoftSpyService - ParetoLogic Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\XoftSpySE\6\xoftspyservice.exe
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe

--
End of file - 8217 bytes

.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01) - NTFSx86 
Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.18702
Run by Compaq_Owner at 19:11:50 on 2011-09-19
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.2.1252.1.1033.18.447.79 [GMT -5:00]
.
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k rpcss
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k WudfServiceGroup
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k Akamai
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Juniper Networks\Common Files\dsNcService.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\sm56hlpr.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\PMBCore\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0379.0\mswinext.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\XoftSpySE6\XoftSpySE.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\XoftSpySE\6\xoftspyservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\att\ToolbarSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\TechSmith\SnagIt\SnagIt32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = https://login.yahoo.com/config/mail?.intl=us
uDefault_Search_URL = hxxp://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
uSearchMigratedDefaultURL = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-US&ie=utf8&oe=utf8
mSearch Bar = hxxp://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
uSearchAssistant = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q=%s
uURLSearchHooks: MHURLSearchHook Class: {1c4ab6a5-595f-4e86-b15f-f93cce2bbd48} - c:\program files\celebrity toolbar\tbhelper.dll
TB: Ask Toolbar: {d4027c7f-154a-4066-a1ad-4243d8127440} - c:\program files\ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
TB: DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar: {e9911ec6-1bcc-40b0-9993-e0eea7f6953f} - c:\program files\dvdvideosoft\prxtbDVD0.dll
TB: Celebrity Toolbar: {fd2fd708-1f6f-4b68-b141-c5778f0c19bb} - c:\program files\celebrity toolbar\tbcore3.dll
TB: MSN Toolbar: {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - c:\program files\msn toolbar\platform\4.0.0379.0\npwinext.dll
TB: Conduit Engine : {30f9b915-b755-4826-820b-08fba6bd249d} - c:\program files\conduitengine\prxConduitEngine.dll
TB: att.net Toolbar: {ef99bd32-c1fb-11d2-892f-0090271d4f88} - c:\program files\yahoo!\companion\installs\cpn\yt.dll
TB: {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - No File
EB: DVDVideoSoftTB Findbar: {b5442470-cbc3-4eeb-a552-41327e54ac20} - c:\program files\dvdvideosoft\prxtbDVD0.dll
StartupFolder: c:\docume~1\compaq~1\startm~1\programs\startup\pmbmed~1.lnk - c:\program files\sony\sony picture utility\pmbcore\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe
IE: + &Mass Downloader: download this file - c:\program files\mass downloader\Add_Url.htm
IE: + Mass Downloader: download &All files - c:\program files\mass downloader\Add_All.htm
IE: Add To Compaq Organize... - c:\progra~1\hewlet~1\compaq~1\bin/module.main/favorites\ie_add_to.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\mi1933~1\office11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Google Sidewiki... - c:\program files\google\google toolbar\component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_60D6097707281E79.dll/cmsidewiki.html
IE: {0FD01980-CCCB-11D3-80D4-0000E80E2EDE} - c:\program files\mass downloader\massdown.exe
IE: {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
IE: {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - c:\program files\messenger\msmsgs.exe
IE: {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501}
IE: {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - {FF059E31-CC5A-4E2E-BF3B-96E929D65503} - c:\progra~1\mi1933~1\office11\REFIEBAR.DLL
Trusted Zone: $talisma_url$
Trusted Zone: intuit.com\ttlc
DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} - hxxp://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1252085986765
DPF: {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} - hxxp://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/products/plugin/autodl/jinstall-160-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0021-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/products/plugin/autodl/jinstall-160-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_21-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {E0FEE963-BB53-4215-81AD-B28C77384644} - hxxps://pattcw.att.motive.com/wizlet/DSLActivation/static/installer/ATTInternetInstaller.cab
DPF: {F27237D7-93C8-44C2-AC6E-D6057B9A918F} - hxxps://evpn1a.external.lmco.com/dana-cached/sc/JuniperSetupClient.cab
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.254
TCP: Interfaces\{ED2F7A16-D0F6-4036-8BFE-0582E705B60F} : DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.254
Handler: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - c:\program files\logitech\desktop messenger\8876480\program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
Handler: mhtb - {669A2A3A-F19C-452D-800D-1240299756C1} - c:\program files\celebrity toolbar\mhxpcomi.dll
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;c:\program files\superantispyware\sasdifsv.sys [2010-2-17 12872]
R1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;c:\program files\superantispyware\SASKUTIL.SYS [2010-5-10 67656]
R2 Akamai;Akamai NetSession Interface;c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k Akamai [2004-8-4 14336]
R3 XoftSpyService;XoftSpyService;c:\program files\common files\xoftspyse\6\xoftspyservice.exe [2010-9-29 582424]
S0 ixkax;ixkax;c:\windows\system32\drivers\trri.sys --> c:\windows\system32\drivers\trri.sys [?]
S3 cpuz132;cpuz132;\??\c:\docume~1\compaq~1\locals~1\temp\cpuz132\cpuz132_x32.sys --> c:\docume~1\compaq~1\locals~1\temp\cpuz132\cpuz132_x32.sys [?]
S3 FirebirdServerMAGIXInstance;Firebird Server - MAGIX Instance;c:\program files\magix\common\database\bin\fbserver.exe [2009-10-19 1527900]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2011-09-19 20:53:13	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\LMI179.tmp
2011-09-19 20:50:29	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\common files\XoftSpySE
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2011-08-31 22:00:50	22216	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2011-06-26 06:45:56	256000	----a-w-	c:\windows\PEV.exe
2009-10-16 00:21:24	4375672	----a-w-	c:\program files\vmplayer.exe
2009-09-16 00:41:46	19918	----a-w-	c:\program files\common files\wyka.dll
.
============= FINISH: 19:13:27.43 ===============


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your computer appears to be infected.

Windows XP SP2 hasn't been upgraded to SP3, so your computer is lacking several security-related updates and fixes.

There doesn't appear to be any full-time antivirus program installed and running.

The use of *RegCure* and any other registry "cleaners" that you're using has probably damaged the Windows operating system and broken some of your programs.

-----------------------------------------------------

Unless a gold shield expert in this forum is able to assist you, my advice to you is to format the hard drive and do a clean reinstall of Windows XP and get a fresh start.

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

Is there a gold shield expert who can help with this issue?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

endofwits said:


> Is there a gold shield expert who can help with this issue?


This section is VERY busy, so you may not get a reply from one for 24 - 48 hours.

If you haven't gotten a reply from one by then, I'll do what I can for you.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Run the following :-

Please run the MGA Diagnostic Tool and post back the report it creates:

Download *MGADiag* to your desktop.
Double-click on MGADiag.exe to launch the program
Click "Continue"
Ensure that the "Windows" tab is selected (it should be by default).
Click the "Copy" button to copy the MGA Diagnostic Report to the Windows clipboard.
Paste the MGA Diagnostic Report back here in your next reply.

Next,

Download *CKScanner* from *here*

*Important :* Save it to your desktop.

Doubleclick CKScanner.exe and click *Search For Files*.
After a very short time, when the cursor hourglass disappears, click *Save List To File*.
A message box will verify that the file is saved.
Double-click the *CKFiles.txt* icon on your desktop and copy/paste the contents in your next reply.

Let me see those two logs, also the second log from DDS, Attach.txt.

Kevin


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->
Validation Status: Genuine
Validation Code: 0
Cached Validation Code: N/A
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-BRVBB-38MQ9-3PMFT
Windows Product Key Hash: 2V2VyxlfhiaCt/JkDzYQfiNOHMA=
Windows Product ID: 76477-OEM-2111907-00106
Windows Product ID Type: 2
Windows License Type: OEM SLP
Windows OS version: 5.1.2600.2.00010300.2.0.hom
ID: {7C172ECE-F1D3-4BC5-B8CD-7EA78EE5DE41}(3)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: Registered, 1.7.69.2
Signed By: Microsoft
Product Name: N/A
Architecture: N/A
Build lab: N/A
TTS Error: N/A
Validation Diagnostic: 025D1FF3-230-1
Resolution Status: N/A

Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A
Version: N/A

Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Data-->
Office Status: 100 Genuine
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003 - 100 Genuine
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: B4D0AA8B-604-645_025D1FF3-230-1_E2AD56EA-765-d003_E2AD56EA-766-0_E2AD56EA-134-80004005

Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed

File Scan Data-->

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{7C172ECE-F1D3-4BC5-B8CD-7EA78EE5DE41}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>5.1.2600.2.00010300.2.0.hom</OS><Architecture>x32</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-3PMFT</PKey><PID>76477-OEM-2111907-00106</PID><PIDType>2</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-791610336-1837458989-1263303080</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>Compaq Presario 061</Manufacturer><Model>PW534AA-ABA SR1417CL NA520</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>Phoenix Technologies, LTD</Manufacturer><Version> 3.07</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="3"/><Date>20050110000000.000000+000</Date><SLPBIOS>HP PAVILION</SLPBIOS></BIOS><HWID>C7253ED70184405D</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Central Standard Time(GMT-06:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>2</stat><msppid></msppid><name>Compaq</name><model>Presario</model></SBID><OEM/><GANotification/></MachineData> <Software><Office><Result>100</Result><Products><Product GUID="{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}"><LegitResult>100</LegitResult><Name>Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003</Name><Ver>11</Ver><Val>78623CB2241A5A2</Val><Hash>lB9FUnTh+rGjRlUEWb1Z2t4L3Cs=</Hash><Pid>73931-721-9090433-57231</Pid><PidType>1</PidType></Product></Products><Applications><App Id="15" Version="11" Result="100"/><App Id="16" Version="11" Result="100"/><App Id="18" Version="11" Result="100"/><App Id="19" Version="11" Result="100"/><App Id="1A" Version="11" Result="100"/><App Id="1B" Version="11" Result="100"/><App Id="44" Version="11" Result="100"/><App Id="A1" Version="11" Result="100"/></Applications></Office></Software></GenuineResults>

Licensing Data-->
N/A

Windows Activation Technologies-->
N/A

HWID Data-->
N/A

OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
BIOS string matches: yes
Marker string from BIOS: E06B:Compaq Computer Corporation|1085F:Compaq Computer Corporation|E10D:Compaq Computer Corporation|108FD:Compaq Computer Corporation|108FD:Compaq Computer Corporation|E10D:Hewlett-Packard Company|1DB10:Hewlett-Packard Company
Marker string from OEMBIOS.DAT: HP PAVILION

OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
N/A

CKScanner - Additional Security Risks - These are not necessarily bad
scanner sequence 3.MN.11.PKABWU
----- EOF -----

.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01)
.
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume2
Install Date: 8/22/2009 2:15:54 PM
System Uptime: 9/16/2011 7:22:39 AM (84 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: ASUSTek Computer INC. | | Salmon 
Processor: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+ | Socket 754 | 1808/200mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 107 GiB total, 25.062 GiB free.
D: is FIXED (FAT32) - 5 GiB total, 0.379 GiB free.
E: is CDROM ()
F: is CDROM ()
G: is Removable
H: is Removable
I: is Removable
J: is Removable
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
Class GUID: {4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Description: SiS 760
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_6330&SUBSYS_2A06103C&REV_00\4&1C526AC9&0&0008
Manufacturer: SiS
Name: SiS 760
PNP Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_6330&SUBSYS_2A06103C&REV_00\4&1C526AC9&0&0008
Service: SiS315
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP924: 7/12/2011 12:00:34 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP925: 7/13/2011 12:00:39 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP926: 7/14/2011 12:01:02 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP927: 7/14/2011 8:38:59 PM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP928: 7/14/2011 9:02:01 PM - Installed Windows Internet Explorer 8.
RP929: 7/14/2011 9:03:23 PM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP930: 7/15/2011 12:00:40 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP931: 7/16/2011 12:00:40 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP932: 7/17/2011 12:00:50 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP933: 7/18/2011 12:00:43 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP934: 7/19/2011 12:00:32 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP935: 7/20/2011 12:00:50 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP936: 7/20/2011 5:19:12 PM - Installed WeatherBug
RP937: 7/21/2011 12:00:50 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP938: 7/22/2011 12:00:52 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP939: 7/23/2011 12:00:37 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP940: 7/23/2011 9:49:53 AM - Removed WeatherBug
RP941: 7/24/2011 12:02:13 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP942: 7/25/2011 12:00:53 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP943: 7/26/2011 12:04:20 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP944: 7/27/2011 12:00:34 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP945: 7/28/2011 12:00:32 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP946: 7/29/2011 12:00:34 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP947: 7/30/2011 12:00:35 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP948: 7/31/2011 12:00:37 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP949: 8/1/2011 12:00:35 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP950: 8/2/2011 12:00:41 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP951: 8/3/2011 12:00:51 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP952: 8/4/2011 12:00:32 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP953: 8/5/2011 12:01:52 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP954: 8/6/2011 12:00:57 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP955: 8/7/2011 12:00:31 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP956: 8/8/2011 12:05:47 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP957: 8/9/2011 12:00:37 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP958: 8/10/2011 12:00:34 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP959: 8/11/2011 12:05:08 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP960: 8/12/2011 12:01:12 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP961: 8/12/2011 10:06:48 PM - Installed WeatherBug
RP962: 8/13/2011 12:00:35 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP963: 8/13/2011 11:39:27 AM - Removed WeatherBug
RP964: 8/14/2011 12:00:34 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP965: 8/15/2011 12:06:15 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP966: 8/16/2011 12:00:39 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP967: 8/17/2011 12:00:31 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP968: 8/18/2011 12:00:39 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP969: 8/19/2011 12:00:55 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP970: 8/20/2011 12:00:42 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP971: 8/21/2011 12:00:38 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP972: 8/22/2011 12:00:37 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP973: 8/23/2011 12:00:38 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP974: 8/24/2011 12:00:38 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP975: 8/25/2011 12:00:48 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP976: 8/26/2011 12:00:34 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP977: 8/27/2011 12:00:47 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP978: 8/28/2011 12:00:37 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP979: 8/29/2011 12:00:35 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP980: 8/30/2011 12:00:34 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP981: 8/31/2011 12:02:49 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP982: 9/1/2011 12:00:35 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP983: 9/2/2011 12:00:45 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP984: 9/3/2011 12:00:40 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP985: 9/4/2011 12:00:37 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP986: 9/5/2011 12:00:36 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP987: 9/6/2011 12:00:38 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP988: 9/7/2011 12:00:33 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP989: 9/8/2011 12:00:46 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP990: 9/9/2011 12:00:44 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP991: 9/10/2011 12:00:31 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP992: 9/11/2011 12:02:10 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP993: 9/12/2011 12:00:38 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP994: 9/13/2011 12:03:20 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP995: 9/14/2011 12:00:51 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP996: 9/15/2011 4:35:40 AM - System Checkpoint
RP997: 9/16/2011 12:01:01 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP998: 9/17/2011 12:00:45 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP999: 9/18/2011 12:00:45 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP1000: 9/19/2011 12:00:45 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Reader 9.3
Age of Empires III
Age of Mythology
Akamai NetSession Interface
Apple Application Support
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
Ashampoo Burning Studio 6 FREE v.6.80
Ask Toolbar
AT&T Service & Support Tool
att.net Internet Mail
att.net Toolbar
Audacity 1.2.6
AVS Audio Converter version 6.1
AVS Update Manager 1.0
AVS4YOU Software Navigator 1.3
Bonjour
Canon Camera Access Library
Canon Camera Support Core Library
Canon G.726 WMP-Decoder
Canon MovieEdit Task for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon RAW Image Task for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Utilities CameraWindow
Canon Utilities CameraWindow DC
Canon Utilities CameraWindow DC_DV 5 for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Utilities CameraWindow DC_DV 6 for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Utilities EOS Utility
Canon Utilities MyCamera
Canon Utilities MyCamera DC
Canon Utilities PhotoStitch
Canon Utilities RemoteCapture DC
Canon Utilities RemoteCapture Task for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Utilities ZoomBrowser EX
Canon ZoomBrowser EX Memory Card Utility
Compaq Organize
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
Conduit Engine 
Content Transfer
ConvertXtoDVD 2.2.3.258
ConvertXtoDVD 4.1.2.336
CopyTrans Suite Remove Only
Easy Internet Sign-up
Emicsoft iPod Manager
Express Burn
Fast Search by Surf Canyon
Firebird SQL Server - MAGIX Edition
Free Audio CD Burner version 1.4.7
Free Audio Converter version 1.2
Free Easy Burner V 1.2.43
Free YouTube To MP3 Converter 4.2.2
FrostWire 5.0.7
Google Chrome
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914440)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB926239)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB954550-v5)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB970653-v3)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB976098-v2)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB979306)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB981793)
HpSdpAppCoreApp
InfraRecorder
InterVideo DiscLabel
InterVideo WinDVD Creator
ISO Image Burner 1.1
IsoBuster 2.8
iTunes
Java Auto Updater
Java(TM) 6 Update 21
Juniper Networks Network Connect 6.5.0
Juniper Networks Setup Client
K-Lite Codec Pack 4.0.0 (Full)
Logitech Desktop Messenger
MAGIX Music Maker 15 Trial 15.0.1.8 (US)
MAGIX Screenshare 4.3.6.1987 (US)
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware version 1.51.2.1300
MediaWidget 6.0
MetaProducts Mass Downloader
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft Age of Empires II
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Default Manager
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003
Microsoft Plus! Dancer LE
Microsoft Plus! Digital Media Edition Installer
Microsoft Plus! Photo Story 2 LE
Microsoft Report Viewer Redistributable 2008 (KB971118)
Microsoft Search Enhancement Pack
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft UI Engine
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 ATL Update kb973924 - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Works
Motorola SM56 Speakerphone Modem
MSN Toolbar
MSN Toolbar Platform
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
MSXML 6 Service Pack 2 (KB973686)
MSXML4 Parser
Primo
QuickTime
RCA Detective 3.0.1.1
RCA easyRip 2.5.2.0
RCA Updater 2.0.5.0
RegCure
Runtime
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127-v2)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB982381)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB981332)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB982381)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB968816)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB978695)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2229593)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB944338-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954600)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961371-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB968537)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970430)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971468)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971557)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971633)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972260)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973346)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973354)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973525)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973904)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974318)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974392)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974455)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975560)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB976325)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977165)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977816)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977914)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978037)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978251)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978262)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978338)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978601)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979309)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979482)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979559)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980195)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980218)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980232)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981349)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981350)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982381)
SiS VGA Utilities
SnagIt 5
Sonic Express Labeler
Sonic RecordNow!
Sony Picture Utility
SUPERAntiSpyware
Switch Sound File Converter
Text-To-Speech-Runtime
Uninstall 1.0.0.1
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB976662)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB925720)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955759)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB971737)
Update for Windows XP (KB973687)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
Update for Windows XP (KB976749)
Update for Windows XP (KB978207)
Update for Windows XP (KB980182)
VoiceOver Kit
vShare Plugin
WebFldrs XP
WinAVI All in One Converter
Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool (KB892130)
Windows Imaging Component
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Internet Explorer 8
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873339
Windows XP Hotfix - KB883667
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885835
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887742
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888239
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890175
WinX Free PSP Video Converter 3.2.18
Wondershare DVD to Walkman Converter(Build 3.8.0)
Wondershare Video to Walkman Converter(Build 4.2.0.56)
Wondershare Walkman Video Suite(Build 4.0.3.1)
XoftSpySE
Yahoo! Software Update
YouTube Downloader 2.5.7
Zoo Tycoon: Complete Collection
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
9/19/2011 12:00:53 AM, error: NtServicePack [4373] - Windows installation failed.
The specified module could not be found.
9/18/2011 12:00:54 AM, error: NtServicePack [4373] - Windows installation failed.
The specified module could not be found.
9/17/2011 12:03:29 AM, error: Windows Update Agent [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 SP1 Security Update for Windows 2000 and Windows XP (KB979906).
9/17/2011 12:01:02 AM, error: Windows Update Agent [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8007007e: Security Update for Windows XP (KB958470).
9/17/2011 12:00:56 AM, error: NtServicePack [4373] - Windows installation failed.
The specified module could not be found.
9/16/2011 7:24:50 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7022] - The Windows Image Acquisition (WIA) service hung on starting.
9/16/2011 7:24:50 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The Canon Camera Access Library 8 service depends on the Windows Image Acquisition (WIA) service which failed to start because of the following error: After starting, the service hung in a start-pending state.
9/16/2011 7:23:27 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7009] - Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant service to connect.
9/16/2011 7:23:27 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
9/16/2011 7:23:27 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The Upload Manager service failed to start due to the following error: The account specified for this service is different from the account specified for other services running in the same process.
9/16/2011 7:23:27 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The Process Monitor service failed to start due to the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.
9/16/2011 10:41:31 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7023] - The Shell Hardware Detection service terminated with the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.
9/16/2011 10:41:31 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7011] - Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for a transaction response from the stisvc service.
.
==== End Of File ===========================


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for the logs, do the following :-

Delete any versions of Combofix that you may have on your Desktop, download a fresh copy from either of the following links :-

*Link 1*
*Link 2*


 Ensure that Combofix is saved directly to the Desktop * <--- Very important*

Before saving Combofix to the Desktop re-name to Gotcha.exe as below:










 Disable all security programs as they will have a negative effect on Combofix, instructions available *Here* if required. Be aware the list may not have all programs listed, if you need more help please ask.

 Close any open browsers and any other programs you might have running

 Double click the







icon to run the tool (Vista or Windows 7 users right click and select "Run as Administrator)

 Instructions for running Combofix available *Here* if required.

 If you are using windows XP It might display a pop up saying that "Recovery console is not installed, do you want to install?" Please select yes & let it download the files it needs to do this. Once the recovery console is installed Combofix will then offer to scan for malware. Select continue or yes.

 When finished, it will produce a report for you. Please post the "C:\ComboFix.txt" for further review

*******Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while it's running. That may cause it to stall or freeze* ******

Note: ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser.
Note: Combofix prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you -- please tell us when you reply. Read *Here* why disabling autoruns is recommended.

*EXTRA NOTES*

 If Combofix detects any Rootkit/Bootkit activity on your system it will give a warning and prompt for a reboot, you must allow it to do so.
 If Combofix reboot's due to a rootkit, the screen may stay black for several minutes on reboot, this is normal
 If after running Combofix you receive any type of warning message about registry key's being listed for deletion when trying to open certain items, reboot the system and this will fix the issue (Those items will not be deleted)

Post the log in next reply please...

Kevin


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

ComboFix 11-09-21.04 - Compaq_Owner 09/21/2011 17:18:39.9.1 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.2.1252.1.1033.18.447.202 [GMT -5:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\Gotcha.exe
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\ApplicationHistory
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\ApplicationHistory\RegAsm.exe.11f1da13.ini
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\1.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\a.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\b.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\c.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\d.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\e.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\f.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\g.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\h.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\i.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\j.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\k.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\l.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\m.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\mru.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\n.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\o.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\p.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\q.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\r.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\s.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\t.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\u.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\v.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\w.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\x.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\y.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\z.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\ApplicationHistory
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\ApplicationHistory\RegAsm.exe.11f1da13.ini
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\ApplicationHistory\SL132F.tmp.906f2ba.ini
c:\documents and settings\test\Local Settings\Application Data\ApplicationHistory
c:\documents and settings\test\Local Settings\Application Data\ApplicationHistory\RegAsm.exe.11f1da13.ini
c:\windows\bwUnin-8.1.1.50-8876480SL.exe
c:\windows\system32\d3d9caps.dat
.
c:\windows\system32\proquota.exe . . . is missing!!
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2011-08-21 to 2011-09-21 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2011-09-21 03:02 . 2011-09-21 03:02	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Office Genuine Advantage
2011-09-19 20:53 . 2011-09-19 20:53	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\ICS
2011-09-19 20:50 . 2011-09-19 20:50	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\XoftSpySE
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2011-08-31 22:00 . 2010-07-26 02:34	22216	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2011-08-13 03:07 . 2011-08-13 03:07	18944	----a-r-	c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{8F018A9E-56DE-4A79-A5EF-25F413F1D538}\IconBB6A16301.exe
2009-10-16 00:21 . 2009-10-16 00:21	4375672	----a-w-	c:\program files\vmplayer.exe
2009-09-16 00:41 . 2009-09-16 00:41	19918	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\wyka.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( SnapShot_2011-08-09_23.20.05 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
+ 2011-09-20 02:17 . 2011-09-20 02:17	16384 c:\windows\Temp\Perflib_Perfdata_7c8.dat
+ 2011-09-20 02:16 . 2011-09-20 02:16	16384 c:\windows\Temp\Perflib_Perfdata_700.dat
+ 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-09-16 05:04	23040 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\unbndico.exe
- 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-07-14 05:02	23040 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\unbndico.exe
+ 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-09-16 05:04	61440 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\pubs.exe
- 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-07-14 05:02	61440 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\pubs.exe
+ 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-09-16 05:04	27136 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\oisicon.exe
- 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-07-14 05:02	27136 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\oisicon.exe
- 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-07-14 05:02	11264 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\mspicons.exe
+ 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-09-16 05:04	11264 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\mspicons.exe
+ 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-09-16 05:04	86016 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\inficon.exe
- 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-07-14 05:02	86016 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\inficon.exe
- 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-07-14 05:02	12288 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\cagicon.exe
+ 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-09-16 05:04	12288 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\cagicon.exe
+ 2011-09-16 05:04 . 2011-09-16 05:04	34632 c:\windows\Installer\{90120000-0020-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}\O12ConvIcon.exe
- 2011-06-16 05:05 . 2011-06-16 05:05	34632 c:\windows\Installer\{90120000-0020-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}\O12ConvIcon.exe
+ 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-09-16 05:04	4096 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\opwicon.exe
- 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-07-14 05:02	4096 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\opwicon.exe
+ 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-09-16 05:04	409600 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\xlicons.exe
- 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-07-14 05:02	409600 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\xlicons.exe
+ 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-09-16 05:04	286720 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\wordicon.exe
- 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-07-14 05:02	286720 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\wordicon.exe
- 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-07-14 05:02	249856 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\pptico.exe
+ 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-09-16 05:04	249856 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\pptico.exe
- 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-07-14 05:02	794624 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\outicon.exe
+ 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-09-16 05:04	794624 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\outicon.exe
+ 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-09-16 05:04	135168 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\misc.exe
- 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-07-14 05:02	135168 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\misc.exe
- 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-07-14 05:02	593920 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\accicons.exe
+ 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-09-16 05:04	593920 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\accicons.exe
+ 2011-08-12 17:24 . 2011-08-12 17:24	1680384 c:\windows\Installer\e2edf02.msi
+ 2011-07-26 18:50 . 2011-07-26 18:50	5522432 c:\windows\Installer\6651b71.msp
+ 2011-08-10 22:43 . 2011-08-10 22:43	3795968 c:\windows\Installer\446e9cd.msp
+ 2011-07-26 13:17 . 2011-07-26 13:17	6824960 c:\windows\Installer\446e9ae.msp
+ 2011-08-16 17:35 . 2011-08-16 17:35	5519872 c:\windows\Installer\446e992.msp
+ 2011-09-07 02:48 . 2011-09-07 02:48	8181248 c:\windows\Installer\446e97c.msp
+ 2011-07-27 12:39 . 2011-07-27 12:39	9892352 c:\windows\Installer\446e973.msp
+ 2009-08-17 23:38 . 2009-08-17 23:38	8554872 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002109020090400000000000F01FEC\12.0.6514\OARTCONV.DLL
+ 2011-07-26 21:33 . 2011-07-26 21:33	10984448 c:\windows\Installer\446e9c4.msp
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks]
"{1C4AB6A5-595F-4e86-B15F-F93CCE2BBD48}"= "c:\program files\Celebrity Toolbar\tbhelper.dll" [2009-05-07 355840]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{1c4ab6a5-595f-4e86-b15f-f93cce2bbd48}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\URLSearchHook.MHURLSearchHook.1]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{1EA6B471-CAD2-419a-9539-0586EEFE2D09}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\URLSearchHook.MHURLSearchHook]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{0C37B053-FD68-456a-82E1-D788EE342E6F}]
2009-05-07 21:46	2642432	----a-w-	c:\program files\Celebrity Toolbar\tbcore3.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D}]
2011-01-17 14:54	175912	----a-w-	c:\program files\ConduitEngine\prxConduitEngine.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}]
2009-06-16 22:22	1144712	----a-w-	c:\program files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{D62EC836-BF1E-4CAC-81BE-FB9179835D8E}]
2009-12-06 12:59	217088	----a-w-	c:\program files\Celebrity Toolbar\mhxpcomi.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{e9911ec6-1bcc-40b0-9993-e0eea7f6953f}]
2011-01-17 14:54	175912	----a-w-	c:\program files\DVDVideoSoft\prxtbDVD0.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}"= "c:\program files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll" [2009-06-16 1144712]
"{e9911ec6-1bcc-40b0-9993-e0eea7f6953f}"= "c:\program files\DVDVideoSoft\prxtbDVD0.dll" [2011-01-17 175912]
"{FD2FD708-1F6F-4B68-B141-C5778F0C19BB}"= "c:\program files\Celebrity Toolbar\tbcore3.dll" [2009-05-07 2642432]
"{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D}"= "c:\program files\ConduitEngine\prxConduitEngine.dll" [2011-01-17 175912]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{d4027c7f-154a-4066-a1ad-4243d8127440}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\GenericAskToolbar.ToolbarWnd.1]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{2996F0E7-292B-4CAE-893F-47B8B1C05B56}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\GenericAskToolbar.ToolbarWnd]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{e9911ec6-1bcc-40b0-9993-e0eea7f6953f}]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{fd2fd708-1f6f-4b68-b141-c5778f0c19bb}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MHToolbar.MHToolbar.3]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{EC4085F2-8DB3-45a6-AD0B-CA289F3C5D7E}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MHToolbar.MHToolbar]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{30f9b915-b755-4826-820b-08fba6bd249d}]
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\Webbrowser]
"{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}"= "c:\program files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll" [2009-06-16 1144712]
"{E9911EC6-1BCC-40B0-9993-E0EEA7F6953F}"= "c:\program files\DVDVideoSoft\prxtbDVD0.dll" [2011-01-17 175912]
"{FD2FD708-1F6F-4B68-B141-C5778F0C19BB}"= "c:\program files\Celebrity Toolbar\tbcore3.dll" [2009-05-07 2642432]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{d4027c7f-154a-4066-a1ad-4243d8127440}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\GenericAskToolbar.ToolbarWnd.1]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{2996F0E7-292B-4CAE-893F-47B8B1C05B56}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\GenericAskToolbar.ToolbarWnd]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{e9911ec6-1bcc-40b0-9993-e0eea7f6953f}]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{fd2fd708-1f6f-4b68-b141-c5778f0c19bb}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MHToolbar.MHToolbar.3]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{EC4085F2-8DB3-45a6-AD0B-CA289F3C5D7E}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MHToolbar.MHToolbar]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"AGRSMMSG"="AGRSMMSG.exe" [2004-06-30 88363]
"SMSERIAL"="sm56hlpr.exe" [2005-01-24 544768]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2010-11-29 421888]
"XoftSpySE"="c:\program files\XoftSpySE6\XoftSpySE.exe" [2010-09-29 4861720]
"DWQueuedReporting"="c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" [2006-10-27 434528]
.
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
PMB Media Check Tool.lnk - c:\program files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\PMBCore\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe [2010-3-6 333088]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\!SASWinLogon]
2009-09-03 22:21	548352	----a-w-	c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnkCommon Startup
backupExtension=Common Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^Compaq_Owner^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^LimeWire On Startup.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\LimeWire On Startup.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\LimeWire On Startup.lnkStartup
backupExtension=Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^Compaq_Owner^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^RCA Detective.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\RCA Detective.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\RCA Detective.lnkStartup
backupExtension=Startup
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe ARM]
2010-09-21 18:37	932288	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe Reader Speed Launcher]
2009-12-22 06:57	35760	----a-w-	c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ATT-SST_McciTrayApp]
2010-07-27 10:15	1573888	----a-w-	c:\program files\ATT-SST\McciTrayApp.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\BSDAppUpdater]
2011-05-11 17:52	1660232	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\BSD\AppUpdater\BSDChecker.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ContentTransferWMDetector.exe]
2008-07-11 22:51	423200	----a-w-	c:\program files\Sony\Content Transfer\ContentTransferWMDetector.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\DWQueuedReporting]
2006-10-27 00:48	434528	----a-w-	c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\DWTRIG20.EXE
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Easy Dock]
2011-01-18 14:45	585728	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\My Documents\RCA easyRip\EZDock.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\iTunesHelper]
2011-01-25 21:08	421160	----a-w-	c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Microsoft Default Manager]
2009-07-17 16:12	288080	----a-w-	c:\program files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MSN Toolbar]
2009-12-09 02:29	240992	----a-w-	c:\program files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0379.0\mswinext.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\QuickTime Task]
2010-11-29 23:38	421888	----a-w-	c:\program files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Recguard]
2004-04-15 03:43	233472	----a-w-	c:\windows\SMINST\Recguard.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SUPERAntiSpyware]
2011-09-02 12:48	2424192	----a-w-	c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERANTISPYWARE.EXE
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\VX3000]
2009-06-26 23:21	757248	----a-w-	c:\windows\vVX3000.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\XoftSpySE]
2010-09-29 18:43	4861720	----a-w-	c:\program files\XoftSpySE6\XoftSpySE.exe
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Documents and Settings\\Compaq_Owner\\Application Data\\Juniper Networks\\Juniper Terminal Services Client\\dsTermServ.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Logitech\\Desktop Messenger\\8876480\\Program\\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe"=
"c:\\Documents and Settings\\test\\Application Data\\Juniper Networks\\Juniper Terminal Services Client\\dsTermServ.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Games\\Age of Empires III\\age3.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\FrostWire 5\\FrostWire.exe"=
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]
"8085:TCP"= 8085:TCP:GateOKO
"65533:TCP"= 65533:TCP:Services
"52344:TCP"= 52344:TCP:Services
"5212:TCP"= 5212:TCP:Services
"8924:TCP"= 8924:TCP:Services
.
R1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv.sys [2/17/2010 1:25 PM 12872]
R1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS [5/10/2010 1:41 PM 67656]
R2 Akamai;Akamai NetSession Interface;c:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k Akamai [8/4/2004 1:00 PM 14336]
R3 pcouffin;VSO Software pcouffin;c:\windows\system32\drivers\pcouffin.sys [10/3/2010 8:44 AM 47360]
R4 MBAMSwissArmy;MBAMSwissArmy;\??\c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys --> c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys [?]
S0 ixkax;ixkax;c:\windows\system32\drivers\trri.sys --> c:\windows\system32\drivers\trri.sys [?]
S3 FirebirdServerMAGIXInstance;Firebird Server - MAGIX Instance;c:\program files\MAGIX\Common\Database\bin\fbserver.exe [10/19/2009 8:42 AM 1527900]
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*NewlyCreated* - MBAMSWISSARMY
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
Akamai	REG_MULTI_SZ Akamai
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2011-09-20 c:\windows\Tasks\ParetoLogic Registration3.job
- c:\program files\Common Files\ParetoLogic\UUS3\UUS3.dll [2009-08-28 21:15]
.
2011-09-18 c:\windows\Tasks\ParetoLogic Update Version3.job
- c:\program files\Common Files\ParetoLogic\UUS3\Pareto_Update3.exe [2009-08-28 21:15]
.
2011-09-21 c:\windows\Tasks\RegCure Program Check.job
- c:\program files\RegCure\RegCure.exe [2010-05-19 23:20]
.
2011-09-21 c:\windows\Tasks\RegCure.job
- c:\program files\RegCure\RegCure.exe [2010-05-19 23:20]
.
2011-08-05 c:\windows\Tasks\switchShakeIcon.job
- c:\program files\NCH Swift Sound\Switch\switch.exe [2010-06-20 23:41]
.
2011-09-21 c:\windows\Tasks\XoftSpySE.job
- c:\program files\XoftSpySE6\XoftSpySELauncher.exe [2010-09-29 18:43]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = https://login.yahoo.com/config/mail?.intl=us
uDefault_Search_URL = hxxp://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
uSearchMigratedDefaultURL = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-US&ie=utf8&oe=utf8
mSearch Bar = hxxp://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
uSearchAssistant = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q=%s
IE: + &Mass Downloader: download this file - c:\program files\Mass Downloader\Add_Url.htm
IE: + Mass Downloader: download &All files - c:\program files\Mass Downloader\Add_All.htm
IE: Add To Compaq Organize... - c:\progra~1\HEWLET~1\COMPAQ~1\bin/module.main/favorites\ie_add_to.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Google Sidewiki... - c:\program files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_60D6097707281E79.dll/cmsidewiki.html
Trusted Zone: $talisma_url$
Trusted Zone: intuit.com\ttlc
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.254
Handler: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - c:\program files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
Handler: mhtb - {669A2A3A-F19C-452D-800D-1240299756C1} - c:\program files\Celebrity Toolbar\mhxpcomi.dll
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
MSConfigStartUp-PS2 - c:\windows\system32\ps2.exe
.
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2011-09-21 17:44
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ... 
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
scanning hidden files ... 
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
.
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
.
- - - - - - - > 'winlogon.exe'(812)
c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
.
Completion time: 2011-09-21 17:55:17
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2011-09-21 22:54
ComboFix2.txt 2011-08-10 00:00
ComboFix3.txt 2011-08-09 23:29
ComboFix4.txt 2011-03-27 23:31
ComboFix5.txt 2011-09-21 22:11
.
Pre-Run: 26,941,362,176 bytes free
Post-Run: 27,165,782,016 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - 247342B5C369243F08BEC0353DF0AD58


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for the new logs, do the following :-

1. Close any open browsers.

2. Close/disable all anti virus and anti malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix.

3. Open *notepad* and copy/paste the text in the Codebox below into it:


```
ClearJavaCache::
KillAll::
File::
c:\windows\system32\drivers\trri.sys
Folder::
c:\program files\Celebrity Toolbar
c:\program files\ConduitEngine
c:\program files\Ask.com
Driver::
ixkax
Registry::
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks]
"{1C4AB6A5-595F-4e86-B15F-F93CCE2BBD48}"=-
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{0C37B053-FD68-456a-82E1-D788EE342E6F}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{D62EC836-BF1E-4CAC-81BE-FB9179835D8E}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}"=-
"{FD2FD708-1F6F-4B68-B141-C5778F0C19BB}"=- 
"{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D}"=-
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{d4027c7f-154a-4066-a1ad-4243d8127440}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\GenericAskToolbar.ToolbarWnd.1]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{2996F0E7-292B-4CAE-893F-47B8B1C05B56}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\GenericAskToolbar.ToolbarWnd]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{fd2fd708-1f6f-4b68-b141-c5778f0c19bb}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MHToolbar.MHToolbar.3]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{EC4085F2-8DB3-45a6-AD0B-CA289F3C5D7E}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MHToolbar.MHToolbar] 
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{30f9b915-b755-4826-820b-08fba6bd249d}]
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\Webbrowser]
"{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}"=- 
"{FD2FD708-1F6F-4B68-B141-C5778F0C19BB}"=-
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{d4027c7f-154a-4066-a1ad-4243d8127440}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\GenericAskToolbar.ToolbarWnd.1]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{2996F0E7-292B-4CAE-893F-47B8B1C05B56}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\GenericAskToolbar.ToolbarWnd]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{fd2fd708-1f6f-4b68-b141-c5778f0c19bb}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MHToolbar.MHToolbar.3]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{EC4085F2-8DB3-45a6-AD0B-CA289F3C5D7E}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MHToolbar.MHToolbar]
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\Glob allyOpenPorts\List]
"8085:TCP"=-
"65533:TCP"=-
"52344:TCP"=-
"5212:TCP"=-
"8924:TCP"=-
```
Save this as *CFScript.txt*, and as Type: *All Files* *(*.*)* in the same location as ComboFix.exe



















Refering to the picture above, drag CFScript into ComboFix.exe

When finished, it shall produce a log for you at *C:\ComboFix.txt* which I will require in your next reply.

Next,

Go *Here* download, install, update and run Avast, let me know if it finds anything....

Let me see the results from Combofix and Avast in your reply...

Kevin


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

ComboFix 11-09-22.03 - Compaq_Owner 09/22/2011 18:17:15.11.1 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.2.1252.1.1033.18.447.256 [GMT -5:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\ComboFix.exe.exe
Command switches used :: c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\CFScript.txt
.
FILE ::
"c:\windows\system32\drivers\trri.sys"
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\1.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\a.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\b.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\c.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\d.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\e.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\f.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\g.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\h.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\i.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\j.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\k.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\l.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\m.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\mru.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\n.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\o.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\p.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\q.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\r.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\s.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\t.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\u.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\v.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\w.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\x.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\y.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\z.xml
c:\program files\Ask.com
c:\program files\Ask.com\assets\oobe\b.png
c:\program files\Ask.com\assets\oobe\bl.png
c:\program files\Ask.com\assets\oobe\br.png
c:\program files\Ask.com\assets\oobe\l.png
c:\program files\Ask.com\assets\oobe\pointer.png
c:\program files\Ask.com\assets\oobe\r.png
c:\program files\Ask.com\assets\oobe\t.png
c:\program files\Ask.com\assets\oobe\tl.png
c:\program files\Ask.com\assets\oobe\tr.png
c:\program files\Ask.com\cobrand.ico
c:\program files\Ask.com\config.xml
c:\program files\Ask.com\favicon.ico
c:\program files\Ask.com\fv_2c.ico
c:\program files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
c:\program files\Ask.com\mupcfg.xml
c:\program files\Ask.com\precache.exe
c:\program files\Ask.com\SaUpdate.exe
c:\program files\Ask.com\Updater\config.xml
c:\program files\Ask.com\Updater\Updater.exe
c:\program files\Ask.com\UpdateTask.exe
.
c:\windows\system32\proquota.exe . . . is missing!!
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2011-08-22 to 2011-09-22 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2011-09-22 15:52 . 2011-09-22 15:52	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Sammsoft
2011-09-22 15:50 . 2011-09-22 15:51	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\ARO 2011
2011-09-21 03:02 . 2011-09-21 03:02	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Office Genuine Advantage
2011-09-19 20:53 . 2011-09-19 20:53	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\ICS
2011-09-19 20:50 . 2011-09-19 20:50	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\XoftSpySE
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2011-08-31 22:00 . 2010-07-26 02:34	22216	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2011-08-13 03:07 . 2011-08-13 03:07	18944	----a-r-	c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{8F018A9E-56DE-4A79-A5EF-25F413F1D538}\IconBB6A16301.exe
2009-10-16 00:21 . 2009-10-16 00:21	4375672	----a-w-	c:\program files\vmplayer.exe
2009-09-16 00:41 . 2009-09-16 00:41	19918	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\wyka.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( SnapShot_2011-08-09_23.20.05 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
- 2011-08-09 23:18 . 2011-08-09 23:18	32768 c:\windows\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
+ 2011-09-22 18:43 . 2011-09-22 22:48	32768 c:\windows\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
+ 2011-09-22 23:45 . 2011-09-22 23:45	16384 c:\windows\Temp\Perflib_Perfdata_794.dat
+ 2011-09-22 23:45 . 2011-09-22 23:45	16384 c:\windows\Temp\Perflib_Perfdata_6b8.dat
- 2011-08-09 23:18 . 2011-08-09 23:18	16384 c:\windows\Temp\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2011-09-22 18:43 . 2011-09-22 22:48	16384 c:\windows\Temp\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2011-09-22 18:43 . 2011-09-22 22:48	16384 c:\windows\Temp\Cookies\index.dat
- 2011-08-09 23:18 . 2011-08-09 23:18	16384 c:\windows\Temp\Cookies\index.dat
- 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-07-14 05:02	23040 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\unbndico.exe
+ 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-09-16 05:04	23040 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\unbndico.exe
- 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-07-14 05:02	61440 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\pubs.exe
+ 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-09-16 05:04	61440 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\pubs.exe
+ 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-09-16 05:04	27136 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\oisicon.exe
- 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-07-14 05:02	27136 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\oisicon.exe
+ 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-09-16 05:04	11264 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\mspicons.exe
- 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-07-14 05:02	11264 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\mspicons.exe
- 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-07-14 05:02	86016 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\inficon.exe
+ 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-09-16 05:04	86016 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\inficon.exe
+ 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-09-16 05:04	12288 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\cagicon.exe
- 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-07-14 05:02	12288 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\cagicon.exe
+ 2011-09-16 05:04 . 2011-09-16 05:04	34632 c:\windows\Installer\{90120000-0020-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}\O12ConvIcon.exe
- 2011-06-16 05:05 . 2011-06-16 05:05	34632 c:\windows\Installer\{90120000-0020-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}\O12ConvIcon.exe
+ 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-09-16 05:04	4096 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\opwicon.exe
- 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-07-14 05:02	4096 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\opwicon.exe
- 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-07-14 05:02	409600 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\xlicons.exe
+ 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-09-16 05:04	409600 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\xlicons.exe
+ 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-09-16 05:04	286720 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\wordicon.exe
- 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-07-14 05:02	286720 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\wordicon.exe
- 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-07-14 05:02	249856 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\pptico.exe
+ 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-09-16 05:04	249856 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\pptico.exe
- 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-07-14 05:02	794624 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\outicon.exe
+ 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-09-16 05:04	794624 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\outicon.exe
+ 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-09-16 05:04	135168 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\misc.exe
- 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-07-14 05:02	135168 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\misc.exe
- 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-07-14 05:02	593920 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\accicons.exe
+ 2010-07-28 22:49 . 2011-09-16 05:04	593920 c:\windows\Installer\{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\accicons.exe
+ 2011-09-22 15:51 . 2011-09-22 15:51	102400 c:\windows\Installer\{86D4B82A-ABED-442A-BE86-96357B70F4FE}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
+ 2011-08-12 17:24 . 2011-08-12 17:24	1680384 c:\windows\Installer\e2edf02.msi
+ 2011-07-26 18:50 . 2011-07-26 18:50	5522432 c:\windows\Installer\6651b71.msp
+ 2011-08-10 22:43 . 2011-08-10 22:43	3795968 c:\windows\Installer\446e9cd.msp
+ 2011-07-26 13:17 . 2011-07-26 13:17	6824960 c:\windows\Installer\446e9ae.msp
+ 2011-08-16 17:35 . 2011-08-16 17:35	5519872 c:\windows\Installer\446e992.msp
+ 2011-09-07 02:48 . 2011-09-07 02:48	8181248 c:\windows\Installer\446e97c.msp
+ 2011-07-27 12:39 . 2011-07-27 12:39	9892352 c:\windows\Installer\446e973.msp
+ 2011-09-22 15:51 . 2011-09-22 15:52	2249216 c:\windows\Installer\3aa778.msi
+ 2009-08-17 23:38 . 2009-08-17 23:38	8554872 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002109020090400000000000F01FEC\12.0.6514\OARTCONV.DLL
+ 2011-07-26 21:33 . 2011-07-26 21:33	10984448 c:\windows\Installer\446e9c4.msp
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{e9911ec6-1bcc-40b0-9993-e0eea7f6953f}]
2011-01-17 14:54	175912	----a-w-	c:\program files\DVDVideoSoft\prxtbDVD0.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{e9911ec6-1bcc-40b0-9993-e0eea7f6953f}"= "c:\program files\DVDVideoSoft\prxtbDVD0.dll" [2011-01-17 175912]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{e9911ec6-1bcc-40b0-9993-e0eea7f6953f}]
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\Webbrowser]
"{E9911EC6-1BCC-40B0-9993-E0EEA7F6953F}"= "c:\program files\DVDVideoSoft\prxtbDVD0.dll" [2011-01-17 175912]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{e9911ec6-1bcc-40b0-9993-e0eea7f6953f}]
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"AROReminder"="c:\program files\ARO 2011\ARO.exe" [2011-01-25 2312048]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"AGRSMMSG"="AGRSMMSG.exe" [2004-06-30 88363]
"SMSERIAL"="sm56hlpr.exe" [2005-01-24 544768]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2010-11-29 421888]
"XoftSpySE"="c:\program files\XoftSpySE6\XoftSpySE.exe" [2010-09-29 4861720]
.
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
PMB Media Check Tool.lnk - c:\program files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\PMBCore\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe [2010-3-6 333088]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\!SASWinLogon]
2009-09-03 22:21	548352	----a-w-	c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnkCommon Startup
backupExtension=Common Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^Compaq_Owner^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^LimeWire On Startup.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\LimeWire On Startup.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\LimeWire On Startup.lnkStartup
backupExtension=Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^Compaq_Owner^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^RCA Detective.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\RCA Detective.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\RCA Detective.lnkStartup
backupExtension=Startup
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe ARM]
2010-09-21 18:37	932288	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe Reader Speed Launcher]
2009-12-22 06:57	35760	----a-w-	c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ATT-SST_McciTrayApp]
2010-07-27 10:15	1573888	----a-w-	c:\program files\ATT-SST\McciTrayApp.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\BSDAppUpdater]
2011-05-11 17:52	1660232	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\BSD\AppUpdater\BSDChecker.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ContentTransferWMDetector.exe]
2008-07-11 22:51	423200	----a-w-	c:\program files\Sony\Content Transfer\ContentTransferWMDetector.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\DWQueuedReporting]
2006-10-27 00:48	434528	----a-w-	c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\DWTRIG20.EXE
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Easy Dock]
2011-01-18 14:45	585728	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\My Documents\RCA easyRip\EZDock.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\iTunesHelper]
2011-01-25 21:08	421160	----a-w-	c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Microsoft Default Manager]
2009-07-17 16:12	288080	----a-w-	c:\program files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MSN Toolbar]
2009-12-09 02:29	240992	----a-w-	c:\program files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0379.0\mswinext.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\QuickTime Task]
2010-11-29 23:38	421888	----a-w-	c:\program files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Recguard]
2004-04-15 03:43	233472	----a-w-	c:\windows\SMINST\Recguard.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SUPERAntiSpyware]
2011-09-02 12:48	2424192	----a-w-	c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERANTISPYWARE.EXE
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\VX3000]
2009-06-26 23:21	757248	----a-w-	c:\windows\vVX3000.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\XoftSpySE]
2010-09-29 18:43	4861720	----a-w-	c:\program files\XoftSpySE6\XoftSpySE.exe
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Documents and Settings\\Compaq_Owner\\Application Data\\Juniper Networks\\Juniper Terminal Services Client\\dsTermServ.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Logitech\\Desktop Messenger\\8876480\\Program\\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe"=
"c:\\Documents and Settings\\test\\Application Data\\Juniper Networks\\Juniper Terminal Services Client\\dsTermServ.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Games\\Age of Empires III\\age3.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\FrostWire 5\\FrostWire.exe"=
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]
"8085:TCP"= 8085:TCP:GateOKO
"65533:TCP"= 65533:TCP:Services
"52344:TCP"= 52344:TCP:Services
"5212:TCP"= 5212:TCP:Services
"8924:TCP"= 8924:TCP:Services
"1035:TCP"= 1035:TCP:Akamai NetSession Interface
"5000:UDP"= 5000:UDP:Akamai NetSession Interface
.
R1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv.sys [2/17/2010 1:25 PM 12872]
R1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS [5/10/2010 1:41 PM 67656]
R2 Akamai;Akamai NetSession Interface;c:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k Akamai [8/4/2004 1:00 PM 14336]
R3 pcouffin;VSO Software pcouffin;c:\windows\system32\drivers\pcouffin.sys [10/3/2010 8:44 AM 47360]
S3 FirebirdServerMAGIXInstance;Firebird Server - MAGIX Instance;c:\program files\MAGIX\Common\Database\bin\fbserver.exe [10/19/2009 8:42 AM 1527900]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
Akamai	REG_MULTI_SZ Akamai
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2011-09-22 c:\windows\Tasks\ParetoLogic Registration3.job
- c:\program files\Common Files\ParetoLogic\UUS3\UUS3.dll [2009-08-28 21:15]
.
2011-09-18 c:\windows\Tasks\ParetoLogic Update Version3.job
- c:\program files\Common Files\ParetoLogic\UUS3\Pareto_Update3.exe [2009-08-28 21:15]
.
2011-09-22 c:\windows\Tasks\RegCure Program Check.job
- c:\program files\RegCure\RegCure.exe [2010-05-19 23:20]
.
2011-09-22 c:\windows\Tasks\RegCure.job
- c:\program files\RegCure\RegCure.exe [2010-05-19 23:20]
.
2011-08-05 c:\windows\Tasks\switchShakeIcon.job
- c:\program files\NCH Swift Sound\Switch\switch.exe [2010-06-20 23:41]
.
2011-09-21 c:\windows\Tasks\XoftSpySE.job
- c:\program files\XoftSpySE6\XoftSpySELauncher.exe [2010-09-29 18:43]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = https://login.yahoo.com/config/mail?.intl=us
uDefault_Search_URL = hxxp://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
uSearchMigratedDefaultURL = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-US&ie=utf8&oe=utf8
mSearch Bar = hxxp://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
uSearchAssistant = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q=%s
IE: + &Mass Downloader: download this file - c:\program files\Mass Downloader\Add_Url.htm
IE: + Mass Downloader: download &All files - c:\program files\Mass Downloader\Add_All.htm
IE: Add To Compaq Organize... - c:\progra~1\HEWLET~1\COMPAQ~1\bin/module.main/favorites\ie_add_to.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Google Sidewiki... - c:\program files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_60D6097707281E79.dll/cmsidewiki.html
Trusted Zone: $talisma_url$
Trusted Zone: intuit.com\ttlc
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.254
Handler: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - c:\program files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
Handler: mhtb - {669A2A3A-F19C-452D-800D-1240299756C1} - 
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
URLSearchHooks-{00000000-6E41-4FD3-8538-502F5495E5FC} - c:\program files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
HKLM-Run-ApnUpdater - c:\program files\Ask.com\Updater\Updater.exe
.
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2011-09-22 18:56
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ... 
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
scanning hidden files ... 
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
.
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
.
- - - - - - - > 'winlogon.exe'(736)
c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
.
- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(3956)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
c:\windows\system32\msi.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
c:\program files\Juniper Networks\Common Files\dsNcService.exe
c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
c:\program files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
c:\program files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
c:\windows\system32\wscntfy.exe
c:\windows\AGRSMMSG.exe
c:\windows\sm56hlpr.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\XoftSpySE\6\xoftspyservice.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2011-09-22 19:13:23 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2011-09-23 00:13
ComboFix2.txt 2011-09-22 15:07
ComboFix3.txt 2011-09-21 22:55
ComboFix4.txt 2011-08-10 00:00
ComboFix5.txt 2011-09-22 23:10
.
Pre-Run: 26,864,717,824 bytes free
Post-Run: 26,850,533,376 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - B333AD01A7903AEFD6477A98044786B1

There were errors when I ran AVAST, but when I tried to export the reports to put here I couldn't get anything.I couldn't copy or paste anything either....


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

If Avast dealt with the errors and you have no remaining issues do the following :-

Please go to the following link and download the full installer for SP3: *Here*

Save the installer to your Desktop.

*Do not install it yet*

Re-boot your system into Safe Mode, run the SP3 installer. When complete re-boot to Normal Mode, run the following:

Please perform the following scan:

Download *DDS* by sUBs from one of the following links.* Save it to your desktop.
*DDS.com*
*DDS.scr*
*DDS.pif*

Double click on the *DDS* icon, allow it to run.
A small box will open, with an explanation about the tool.* *
When done, DDS will open two (2) logs
* * * * *1. DDS.txt
* * * * *2. Attach.txt
 Save both reports to your desktop.
 The instructions here ask you to attach the Attach.txt.








*
*Instead of attaching, please copy/past both logs into your next reply.*
Close the program window, and delete the program from your desktop.
Please note:* You may have to disable any script protection running if the scan fails to run.
After downloading the tool, disconnect from the internet and disable all antivirus protection. 
Run the scan, enable your A/V and reconnect to the internet.* 
Information on A/V control *HERE*

Kevin..


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

Not sure what you mean by AVAST dealing with errors - I just ran the program and it showed multiple errors - I did not tell it to "fix" anything (supposedly it would only fix 100 of them on the free version and there were more than that). Should I still do the last steps you posted?


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Avast free version has no restrictions and should kill any and all infections that it finds.... maybe error was a bad choice of words from me, I actually meant infection/s. If Avast found many infections let it kill them all if possible. It is no good progressing to SP3 until we know for sure that your PC is clean.

See if this Online Scanner will run and produce a log:

*Run ESET Online Scan*

Hold down Control and click on the following link to open ESET OnlineScan in a new window.
*ESET OnlineScan*
Click the







button.
For alternate browsers only: (Microsoft Internet Explorer users can skip these steps)

Click on







to download the ESET Smart Installer. *Save* it to your desktop.
Double click on the







icon on your desktop.

Check








Click the







button.
Accept any security warnings from your browser.
Check








*Leave the tick out of remove found threats*
Push the *Start* button.
ESET will then download updates for itself, install itself, and begin scanning your computer. Please be patient as this can take some time.
When the scan completes, push








Push







, and save the file to your desktop using a unique name, such as ESETScan. Include the contents of this report in your next reply.
Push the







button.
Push








You can refer to *this animation* by *neomage* if needed.
Frequently asked questions available *Here* *Please read them before running the scan.*

Also be aware this scan can take between one and several hours to complete depending on the size of your system.

ESET log can be found here *"C:\Program Files\ESET\EsetOnlineScanner\log.txt".*

Let me see the log from ESET in your reply...


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\HelpAssistant\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\6.0\6\5b3d5486-3a89176f	a variant of Java/TrojanDownloader.Agent.NAN trojan
C:\Documents and Settings\HelpAssistant\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\6.0\60\5c2bd6bc-3ef6d2d6	probably a variant of Win32/Agent.FQRCZBA trojan
C:\Documents and Settings\HelpAssistant\Local Settings\Temp\jar_cache8380276680189899400.tmp	a variant of Java/TrojanDownloader.Agent.NAN trojan


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Please download *OTM by OldTimer*.
*Alternative Mirror 1*
*Alternative Mirror 2* 
Save it to your desktop. 
Double click *OTM.exe* to start the tool. Vista or Windows 7 users right click and select Run as Administrator

*Copy* the text between the dotted lines below to the clipboard by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose *Copy*):

-------------------------------------------------------------------
* 
:Services
:Files
netsh firewall reset /c
ipconfig /flushdns /c
:Commands
[EmptyFlash]
[EmptyTemp]
[ResetHosts]
[ClearAllRestorePoints]
[Reboot]
*
---------------------------------------------------------------------

 Return to OTMoveIt3, right click in the *"Paste Instructions for Items to be Moved"* window (under the yellow bar) and choose *Paste*.
Click the red







button.
*Copy* everything in the Results window (under the green bar) to the clipboard by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy), and paste it in your next reply.
Close *OTM*
*Note:* If a file or folder cannot be moved immediately you may be asked to reboot the machine to finish the move process. If you are asked to reboot the machine choose *Yes.*

If the machine reboots, the Results log can be found here:

*c:\_OTMoveIt\MovedFiles\mmddyyyy_hhmmss.log*

Where mmddyyyy_hhmmss is the date of the tool run.

Let me see the log from OTM, also tell me how your system is responding and what issues/concerns remain....

Kevin


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

All processes killed
========== SERVICES/DRIVERS ==========
========== FILES ==========
< netsh firewall reset /c >
Ok.
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\cmd.bat deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\cmd.txt deleted successfully.
< ipconfig /flushdns /c >
Windows IP Configuration
Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\cmd.bat deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\cmd.txt deleted successfully.
========== COMMANDS ==========

[EMPTYTEMP]

User: Administrator
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 67 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 1209 bytes

User: All Users

User: Compaq_Owner
->Temp folder emptied: 246168 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 32982125 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 20833495 bytes
->Google Chrome cache emptied: 6306714 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 3106846 bytes

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 33036 bytes

User: HelpAssistant
->Temp folder emptied: 144170997 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 33170 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 6094398 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 84245 bytes

User: LocalService
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 16786 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 49992 bytes

User: NetworkService
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 33170 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 59843 bytes

User: test
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 67 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 4254 bytes

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 394307 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 2577 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\dllcache .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 2668271 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 33170 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: 0 bytes

Total Files Cleaned = 207.00 mb

C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\Hosts moved successfully.
HOSTS file reset successfully

Restore points cleared and new OTM Restore Point set!

OTM by OldTimer - Version 3.1.18.0 log created on 09252011_212229

Files moved on Reboot...
File C:\WINDOWS\temp\Perflib_Perfdata_7d8.dat not found!

Registry entries deleted on Reboot...

It is hard to tell for sure - but it seems as if the internet is a little quicker than it was before.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

If no remaining issues do the following :-

*Step 1*

Remove Combofix now that we're done with it

Please press the Windows Key and R on your keyboard. This will bring up the Run... command.
Now type in Combofix /Uninstall in the runbox and click OK. (Notice the space between the "x" and "/")









 Please follow the prompts to uninstall Combofix.
 You will then recieve a message saying Combofix was uninstalled successfully once it's done uninstalling itself.
The above procedure will delete the following:

 ComboFix and its associated files and folders.
 VundoFix backups, if present
 The C:_OtMoveIt folder, if present
 Reset the clock settings.
 Hide file extensions, if required.
 Hide System/Hidden files, if required.
 Reset System Restore.
*It is very important that you get a successful uninstall because of the extra functions done at the same time, let me know if this does not happen.*

*Step 2*


Download *OTC* by OldTimer and save it to your *desktop.* *Alternative mirror*
Double click







icon to start the program. 
If you are using Vista or Windows 7, please right-click and choose run as administrator
Then Click the big







button.
You will get a prompt saying "_Begining Cleanup Process_". Please select *Yes*.
Restart your computer when prompted.
This will remove tools we have used and itself. *Any tools/logs remaining on the Desktop can be deleted.*

*Step 3*

We need to remove ESET Online Scanner.


 Click Start, click Run, type *control appwiz.cpl* in the Open box, and then press ENTER.
 Click to select *ESET Online Scanner* from the application list, and then click Remove. Only re-boot if prompted

*Step 4*

Go *Here* and get the filehippo update checker, run that program and update as instructed.

Let me know if above steps completed OK, also tell me if any issues or concerns remain...

Kevin


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

I downloaded the filehippo update checker as instructed. When it was done downloading it told me to close the program. After I closed it I double clicked on the "Update Checker" icon but it doesn't do anything. Not sure if that is normal or not.......

Initially, the internet was slow to open but seems to be opening fairly quickly now.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

After you run the checker it will scan your PC, if you look towards your clock do you see a green icon? right click on the icon and select "View results"


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

Ok, found it. It did update several programs.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

What is the status of your system now, any issues or concerns?


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

Not that I've noticed - it appears to be working fine.


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

I take that back - the computer runs slow one time and the next few it runs fine......


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Let me see fresh set of DDS logs as follows:

Please perform the following scan:

Download *DDS* by sUBs from one of the following links.* Save it to your desktop.
*DDS.com*
*DDS.scr*
*DDS.pif*

Double click on the *DDS* icon, allow it to run.
A small box will open, with an explanation about the tool.* *
When done, DDS will open two (2) logs
* * * * *1. DDS.txt
* * * * *2. Attach.txt
 Save both reports to your desktop.
 The instructions here ask you to attach the Attach.txt.








*
*Instead of attaching, please copy/past both logs into your next reply.*
Close the program window, and delete the program from your desktop.
Please note:* You may have to disable any script protection running if the scan fails to run.
After downloading the tool, disconnect from the internet and disable all antivirus protection. 
Run the scan, enable your A/V and reconnect to the internet.* 
Information on A/V control *HERE*

Kevin


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01) - NTFSx86 
Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.18702 BrowserJavaVersion: 1.6.0_21
Run by Compaq_Owner at 16:12:24 on 2011-09-27
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.2.1252.1.1033.18.447.145 [GMT -5:00]
.
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k WudfServiceGroup
svchost.exe
svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k Akamai
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Juniper Networks\Common Files\dsNcService.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\sm56hlpr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\FileHippo.com\UpdateChecker.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\PMBCore\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0379.0\mswinext.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\att\ToolbarSvr.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = https://login.yahoo.com/config/mail?.intl=us
uDefault_Search_URL = hxxp://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
uSearchMigratedDefaultURL = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-US&ie=utf8&oe=utf8
mSearch Bar = hxxp://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
uSearchAssistant = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q=%s
BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper: {02478d38-c3f9-4efb-9b51-7695eca05670} - c:\program files\yahoo!\companion\installs\cpn\yt.dll
BHO: Fast Search: {5ab7104a-b71f-49ad-9154-f7f8806ae848} - c:\program files\surf canyon\surfcanyon.dll
BHO: Search Helper: {6ebf7485-159f-4bff-a14f-b9e3aac4465b} - Search Helper
BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030d464-4c02-4abf-8ecc-5164760863c6} - c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO: MSN Toolbar BHO: {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - c:\program files\msn toolbar\platform\4.0.0379.0\npwinext.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {dbc80044-a445-435b-bc74-9c25c1c588a9} - c:\program files\java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl Class: {e7e6f031-17ce-4c07-bc86-eabfe594f69c} - c:\program files\java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
BHO: DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar: {e9911ec6-1bcc-40b0-9993-e0eea7f6953f} - c:\program files\dvdvideosoft\prxtbDVD0.dll
BHO: SingleInstance Class: {fdad4da1-61a2-4fd8-9c17-86f7ac245081} - c:\program files\yahoo!\companion\installs\cpn\YTSingleInstance.dll
TB: DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar: {e9911ec6-1bcc-40b0-9993-e0eea7f6953f} - c:\program files\dvdvideosoft\prxtbDVD0.dll
TB: MSN Toolbar: {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - c:\program files\msn toolbar\platform\4.0.0379.0\npwinext.dll
TB: att.net Toolbar: {ef99bd32-c1fb-11d2-892f-0090271d4f88} - c:\program files\yahoo!\companion\installs\cpn\yt.dll
TB: {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - No File
EB: DVDVideoSoftTB Findbar: {b5442470-cbc3-4eeb-a552-41327e54ac20} - c:\program files\dvdvideosoft\prxtbDVD0.dll
uRun: [ctfmon.exe] c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
uRun: [FileHippo.com] "c:\program files\filehippo.com\UpdateChecker.exe" /background
mRun: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
mRun: [SMSERIAL] sm56hlpr.exe
StartupFolder: c:\docume~1\compaq~1\startm~1\programs\startup\pmbmed~1.lnk - c:\program files\sony\sony picture utility\pmbcore\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe
IE: + &Mass Downloader: download this file - c:\program files\mass downloader\Add_Url.htm
IE: + Mass Downloader: download &All files - c:\program files\mass downloader\Add_All.htm
IE: Add To Compaq Organize... - c:\progra~1\hewlet~1\compaq~1\bin/module.main/favorites\ie_add_to.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\mi1933~1\office11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Google Sidewiki... - c:\program files\google\google toolbar\component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_60D6097707281E79.dll/cmsidewiki.html
IE: {0FD01980-CCCB-11D3-80D4-0000E80E2EDE} - c:\program files\mass downloader\massdown.exe
IE: {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
IE: {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - c:\program files\messenger\msmsgs.exe
IE: {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501}
IE: {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - {FF059E31-CC5A-4E2E-BF3B-96E929D65503} - c:\progra~1\mi1933~1\office11\REFIEBAR.DLL
Trusted Zone: $talisma_url$
Trusted Zone: intuit.com\ttlc
DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} - hxxp://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1252085986765
DPF: {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} - hxxp://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/products/plugin/autodl/jinstall-160-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0021-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/products/plugin/autodl/jinstall-160-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_21-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {E0FEE963-BB53-4215-81AD-B28C77384644} - hxxps://pattcw.att.motive.com/wizlet/DSLActivation/static/installer/ATTInternetInstaller.cab
DPF: {F27237D7-93C8-44C2-AC6E-D6057B9A918F} - hxxps://evpn1a.external.lmco.com/dana-cached/sc/JuniperSetupClient.cab
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.254
TCP: Interfaces\{ED2F7A16-D0F6-4036-8BFE-0582E705B60F} : DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.254
Handler: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - c:\program files\logitech\desktop messenger\8876480\program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
Notify: !SASWinLogon - c:\program files\superantispyware\SASWINLO.DLL
SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
SEH: SABShellExecuteHook Class: {5ae067d3-9afb-48e0-853a-ebb7f4a000da} - c:\program files\superantispyware\SASSEH.DLL
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;c:\program files\superantispyware\sasdifsv.sys [2010-2-17 12872]
R1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;c:\program files\superantispyware\SASKUTIL.SYS [2010-5-10 67656]
R2 Akamai;Akamai NetSession Interface;c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k Akamai [2004-8-4 14336]
S3 cpuz132;cpuz132;\??\c:\docume~1\compaq~1\locals~1\temp\cpuz132\cpuz132_x32.sys --> c:\docume~1\compaq~1\locals~1\temp\cpuz132\cpuz132_x32.sys [?]
S3 FirebirdServerMAGIXInstance;Firebird Server - MAGIX Instance;c:\program files\magix\common\database\bin\fbserver.exe [2009-10-19 1527900]
S3 XoftSpyService;XoftSpyService;c:\program files\common files\xoftspyse\6\xoftspyservice.exe [2010-9-29 582424]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2011-09-27 02:27:49	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2011-09-26 14:22:14	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\FileHippo.com
2011-09-24 15:07:34	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\PriceGong
2011-09-24 05:02:04	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\wbem\repository\FS
2011-09-24 05:02:04	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\wbem\Repository
2011-09-23 00:24:24	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\PriceGong(2)
2011-09-19 20:50:29	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\common files\XoftSpySE
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2011-08-31 22:00:50	22216	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2009-10-16 00:21:24	4375672	----a-w-	c:\program files\vmplayer.exe
2009-09-16 00:41:46	19918	----a-w-	c:\program files\common files\wyka.dll
.
============= FINISH: 16:14:23.89 ===============

.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01)
.
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume2
Install Date: 8/22/2009 2:15:54 PM
System Uptime: 9/27/2011 3:58:59 AM (13 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: ASUSTek Computer INC. | | Salmon 
Processor: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+ | Socket 754 | 1808/200mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 107 GiB total, 31.919 GiB free.
D: is FIXED (FAT32) - 5 GiB total, 0.38 GiB free.
E: is CDROM ()
F: is CDROM ()
G: is Removable
H: is Removable
I: is Removable
J: is Removable
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
Class GUID: {4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Description: SiS 760
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_6330&SUBSYS_2A06103C&REV_00\4&1C526AC9&0&0008
Manufacturer: SiS
Name: SiS 760
PNP Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_6330&SUBSYS_2A06103C&REV_00\4&1C526AC9&0&0008
Service: SiS315
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP1: 9/26/2011 8:38:33 AM - System Checkpoint
RP2: 9/27/2011 12:01:51 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Reader 9.3
Age of Empires III
Age of Mythology
Akamai NetSession Interface
Apple Application Support
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
Ashampoo Burning Studio 6 FREE v.6.80
Ask Toolbar
AT&T Service & Support Tool
att.net Internet Mail
att.net Toolbar
Audacity 1.2.6
AVS Audio Converter version 6.1
AVS Update Manager 1.0
AVS4YOU Software Navigator 1.3
Bonjour
Canon Camera Access Library
Canon Camera Support Core Library
Canon G.726 WMP-Decoder
Canon MovieEdit Task for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon RAW Image Task for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Utilities CameraWindow
Canon Utilities CameraWindow DC
Canon Utilities CameraWindow DC_DV 5 for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Utilities CameraWindow DC_DV 6 for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Utilities EOS Utility
Canon Utilities MyCamera
Canon Utilities MyCamera DC
Canon Utilities PhotoStitch
Canon Utilities RemoteCapture DC
Canon Utilities RemoteCapture Task for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Utilities ZoomBrowser EX
Canon ZoomBrowser EX Memory Card Utility
Compaq Organize
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
Content Transfer
ConvertXtoDVD 2.2.3.258
ConvertXtoDVD 4.1.2.336
CopyTrans Suite Remove Only
Easy Internet Sign-up
Emicsoft iPod Manager
Express Burn
Fast Search by Surf Canyon
FileHippo.com Update Checker
Firebird SQL Server - MAGIX Edition
Free Audio CD Burner version 1.4.7
Free Audio Converter version 1.2
Free Easy Burner V 1.2.43
Free YouTube To MP3 Converter 4.2.2
FrostWire 5.0.7
Google Chrome
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914440)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB926239)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB954550-v5)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB970653-v3)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB976098-v2)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB979306)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB981793)
HpSdpAppCoreApp
InfraRecorder
InterVideo DiscLabel
InterVideo WinDVD Creator
ISO Image Burner 1.1
IsoBuster 2.8
iTunes
Java Auto Updater
Java(TM) 6 Update 21
Juniper Networks Network Connect 6.5.0
Juniper Networks Setup Client
K-Lite Codec Pack 4.0.0 (Full)
Logitech Desktop Messenger
MAGIX Music Maker 15 Trial 15.0.1.8 (US)
MAGIX Screenshare 4.3.6.1987 (US)
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware version 1.51.2.1300
MediaWidget 6.0
MetaProducts Mass Downloader
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft Age of Empires II
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Default Manager
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003
Microsoft Plus! Dancer LE
Microsoft Plus! Digital Media Edition Installer
Microsoft Plus! Photo Story 2 LE
Microsoft Report Viewer Redistributable 2008 (KB971118)
Microsoft Search Enhancement Pack
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft UI Engine
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 ATL Update kb973924 - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Works
Motorola SM56 Speakerphone Modem
MSN Toolbar
MSN Toolbar Platform
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
MSXML 6 Service Pack 2 (KB973686)
MSXML4 Parser
Primo
QuickTime
RCA Detective 3.0.1.1
RCA easyRip 2.5.2.0
RCA Updater 2.0.5.0
RegCure
Runtime
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127-v2)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB982381)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB981332)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB982381)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB968816)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB978695)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2229593)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB944338-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954600)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961371-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB968537)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970430)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971468)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971557)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971633)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972260)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973346)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973354)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973525)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973904)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974318)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974392)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974455)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975560)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB976325)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977165)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977816)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977914)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978037)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978251)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978262)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978338)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978601)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979309)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979482)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979559)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980195)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980218)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980232)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981349)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981350)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982381)
SiS VGA Utilities
SnagIt 5
Sonic Express Labeler
Sonic RecordNow!
Sony Picture Utility
SUPERAntiSpyware
Switch Sound File Converter
Text-To-Speech-Runtime
Uninstall 1.0.0.1
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB976662)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB925720)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955759)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB971737)
Update for Windows XP (KB973687)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
Update for Windows XP (KB976749)
Update for Windows XP (KB978207)
Update for Windows XP (KB980182)
VoiceOver Kit
vShare Plugin
WebFldrs XP
WinAVI All in One Converter
Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool (KB892130)
Windows Imaging Component
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Internet Explorer 8
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873339
Windows XP Hotfix - KB883667
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885835
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887742
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888239
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890175
WinX Free PSP Video Converter 3.2.18
Wondershare DVD to Walkman Converter(Build 3.8.0)
Wondershare Video to Walkman Converter(Build 4.2.0.56)
Wondershare Walkman Video Suite(Build 4.0.3.1)
XoftSpySE
Yahoo! Software Update
YouTube Downloader 2.5.7
Zoo Tycoon: Complete Collection
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
9/27/2011 12:02:06 AM, error: NtServicePack [4373] - Windows installation failed.
The specified module could not be found.
9/26/2011 8:39:54 PM, error: DCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "%1084" attempting to start the service StiSvc with arguments "" in order to run the server: {A1F4E726-8CF1-11D1-BF92-0060081ED811}
9/26/2011 12:01:17 AM, error: NtServicePack [4373] - Windows installation failed.
The specified module could not be found.
9/25/2011 4:50:40 AM, error: PlugPlayManager [12] - The device 'USB Mass Storage Device' (USB\Vid_0781&Pid_5530\45271218DB22CBC3) disappeared from the system without first being prepared for removal.
9/25/2011 4:50:40 AM, error: PlugPlayManager [12] - The device 'SanDisk Cruzer USB Device' (USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_SanDisk&Prod_Cruzer&Rev_8.02\45271218DB22CBC3&0) disappeared from the system without first being prepared for removal.
9/25/2011 4:50:40 AM, error: PlugPlayManager [12] - The device 'Generic volume' (STORAGE\RemovableMedia\7&e3437a5&0&RM) disappeared from the system without first being prepared for removal.
9/25/2011 12:11:09 AM, error: NtServicePack [4373] - Windows installation failed.
The specified module could not be found.
9/24/2011 7:56:31 AM, error: NtServicePack [4373] - Windows installation failed.
The specified module could not be found.
9/24/2011 7:53:03 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7026] - The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: fasttx2k gagp30kx
9/24/2011 7:51:39 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7009] - Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the DNS Client service to connect.
9/24/2011 7:51:39 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The DNS Client service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
9/24/2011 12:34:20 AM, error: DCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "%1084" attempting to start the service EventSystem with arguments "" in order to run the server: {1BE1F766-5536-11D1-B726-00C04FB926AF}
9/24/2011 12:17:10 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7026] - The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: AmdK8 Fips SASDIFSV SASKUTIL
9/24/2011 12:12:15 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The Application Layer Gateway Service service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
9/24/2011 12:12:14 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7009] - Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the Application Layer Gateway Service service to connect.
9/23/2011 12:02:01 AM, error: NtServicePack [4373] - Windows installation failed.
The specified module could not be found.
9/22/2011 9:52:45 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7011] - Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for a transaction response from the AudioSrv service.
9/22/2011 8:43:20 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7011] - Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for a transaction response from the stisvc service.
9/22/2011 6:45:34 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7023] - The Shell Hardware Detection service terminated with the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.
9/22/2011 6:45:34 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7009] - Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant service to connect.
9/22/2011 6:45:34 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The Upload Manager service failed to start due to the following error: The account specified for this service is different from the account specified for other services running in the same process.
9/22/2011 6:45:34 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The Process Monitor service failed to start due to the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.
9/22/2011 6:17:07 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Application Layer Gateway Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
9/22/2011 6:17:06 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The XoftSpyService service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
9/22/2011 6:17:06 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Print Spooler service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
9/22/2011 6:17:06 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Machine Debug Manager service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
9/22/2011 6:17:06 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Java Quick Starter service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
9/22/2011 6:17:06 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Bonjour Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
9/22/2011 6:17:06 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Apple Mobile Device service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
9/22/2011 6:17:04 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Yahoo! Updater service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
9/22/2011 6:17:04 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The SeaPort service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
9/22/2011 6:17:04 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The McciCMService service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
9/22/2011 6:17:04 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Juniper Network Connect Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 30000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
9/22/2011 5:50:41 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7022] - The Windows Image Acquisition (WIA) service hung on starting.
9/22/2011 5:50:41 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The Canon Camera Access Library 8 service depends on the Windows Image Acquisition (WIA) service which failed to start because of the following error: After starting, the service hung in a start-pending state.
9/22/2011 5:49:18 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
9/22/2011 12:06:38 AM, error: Windows Update Agent [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 SP1 Security Update for Windows 2000 and Windows XP (KB979906).
9/22/2011 12:02:12 AM, error: Windows Update Agent [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8007007e: Security Update for Windows XP (KB958470).
9/22/2011 12:01:59 AM, error: NtServicePack [4373] - Windows installation failed.
The specified module could not be found.
9/21/2011 6:33:43 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7011] - Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for a transaction response from the Akamai service.
9/21/2011 12:01:37 AM, error: NtServicePack [4373] - Windows installation failed.
The specified module could not be found.
9/20/2011 12:02:17 AM, error: NtServicePack [4373] - Windows installation failed.
The specified module could not be found.
.
==== End Of File ===========================


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Your versions of Java and Adobe reader are outdated, were you offered updates by Filehippo update checker?

There is no Anti-virus program installed, I thought you had installed Avast?

You have not installed SP3, are you having issues with that update?


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

I updated Java and Adobe reader.

I thought I had Avast installed but it wasn't there so I reinstalled it and ran it. It did not find any threats.

When I tried to install SP3, I got the below message:

Service Pack 3 Setup could not backup registry key HKCR\RDS.DataControl.2.81 to file C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstall$\reg00801. 5: Access is denied.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Did you follow the instructions in my reply as per #POST 11 Download the full SP3 installer, save to your Desktop. Re-boot to Safe Mode the run the installer?


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes, I tried it at least twice more and got the same message.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Download and save the full SP3 installer from *Here* save to your Desktop. Do not istall yet.

Next,

Download







TFC to your desktop, from either of the following links
*Link 1*
*Link 2*

 Save any open work. TFC will close all open application windows.
 Double-click TFC.exe to run the program. Vista or Windows 7 users right click and select "Run as Administartor"
 If prompted, click "Yes" to reboot.
Save any open work. TFC will automatically close any open programs, let it run uninterrupted. It shouldn't take longer take a couple of minutes, and may only take a few seconds. TFC may re-boot your system, if not *Re-boot it yourself to complete cleaning process* *<---- Very Important *

Next,

Open Notepad, check the Format Menu and make sure Word Wrap is *NOT* selected. Then copy and paste the following from inside the code box to Notepad:


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MSIServer]
@="Service"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\SafeBoot\Network\MSIServer]
@="Service"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MSIServer]
@="Service"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\SafeBoot\Network\MSIServer]
@="Service"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\SafeBoot\Network\BITS]
@="Service"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\SafeBoot\Network\WUAUSERV]
@="Service"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\SafeBoot\Network\BITS]
@="Service"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\SafeBoot\Network\WUAUSERV]
@="Service"
```
Next, Click on the File Menu, then Save As ... and click on the drop down menu to change the file type to *All Files*.

Next navigate to your desktop, and enter the file name *fixme.reg*, and click Save.

You should now find a new file on your desktop named *fixme.reg*. Double click on *fixme.reg*







. You will get a warning,
agree to the merge, and then a message the file has been merged will immediately pop up.

Next,

Reboot into safe mode and run the SP3 installer...

Kevin


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

Followed your instructions to the letter.......still get same message......


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

OK, Go *Here* and follow *Reset the registry and the file permissions* section. That will reset your registry and permissions issue...

Kevin


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

I reset the registry and file permissions as instructed. Then I rebooted into safe mode and downloaded SP3 installer. When done I rebooted the computer. However, during the reboot I got a green screen with a bunch of words starting with:

A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to protect damage to your computer.......

there were several other words after this basically telling me that if it was the 1st time I saw the error (it was) to try to reboot to the last known good configuration. I tried this at least 3 times and then I booted into safe mode and reset my restore point to where you had me do the "fixme". The computer would not reboot otherwise, so this is where it stands......


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

OK, this is a bear cat for sure. SP3 is very much needed or your system will always be prone to infection. From your original CF logs there was an alert of a missing file "proquota.exe" run the following and see if there is a copy on board:

Please download *SystemLook* from one of the links below and save it to your Desktop.
*Download Mirror #1
Download Mirror #2*

Double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it.
Copy the content of the following codebox into the main textfield:


```
:filefind
proquota.exe
```

Click the *Look* button to start the scan.
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply.
*Note:* The log can also be found on your Desktop entitled *SystemLook.txt*

Let me see that log in your reply...

Do you have your XP installation CD, if so what service pack level is it?

Kevin


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 10:47 on 02/10/2011 by Compaq_Owner
Administrator - Elevation successful

========== filefind ==========

Searching for "proquota.exe"
No files found.

-= EOF =-

Unfortunately, I don't have the installation CD. The place we orginally bought the computer from already had the computer loaded and did not have/give out the installation CDs.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

The shop should have provided you with an installation CD, ok no problem do the following.

*Step 1*

*Backing Up Your Registry*

Download *ERUNT* 
_(ERUNT (Emergency Recovery Utility NT) is a free program that allows you to keep a complete backup of your registry and restore it when needed.)_
Install *ERUNT* by following the prompts
_(use the default install settings but say no to the portion that asks you to add *ERUNT* to the start-up folder, if you like you can enable this option later)_
Start *ERUNT*
_(either by double clicking on the desktop icon or choosing to start the program at the end of the setup)_
Choose a location for the backup
_(the default location is C:\WINDOWS\ERDNT which is acceptable)._
Make sure that at least the first two check boxes are ticked
Press *OK*
Press *YES* to create the folder.










*Step 2*

Please download ARCDC from Artellos.com.

Double click ARCDC.exe
Follow the dialog until you see 6 options. Please pick: *XP Home SP2 & SP3*
You will be prompted with a Terms of Use by Microsoft, please accept.
You will see a few dos screens flash by, this is normal.
Next you will be able to choose to add extra files. Select the Default Files.
The last window will allow you to burn the disk using BurnCDCC
Your ISO is located on your desktop.

*Step 3*

I have attached proquota.zip to this reply, save to your Desktop then unzip to this folder *C:\windows\system32\dllcache* So that you end up with this *C:\windows\system32\dllcache\proquota.exe*

The file I attach is from XP Home edition, same OS as you have installed.

*Step 4*

Delete any versions of Combofix that you may have on your Desktop, download a fresh copy from either of the following links :-

*Link 1*
*Link 2*


 Ensure that Combofix is saved directly to the Desktop * <--- Very important*

 Disable all security programs as they will have a negative effect on Combofix, instructions available *Here* if required. Be aware the list may not have all programs listed, if you need more help please ask.

 Close any open browsers and any other programs you might have running

 Double click the







icon to run the tool (Vista or Windows 7 users right click and select "Run as Administrator)

 Instructions for running Combofix available *Here* if required.

 If you are using windows XP It might display a pop up saying that "Recovery console is not installed, do you want to install?" Please select yes & let it download the files it needs to do this. Once the recovery console is installed Combofix will then offer to scan for malware. Select continue or yes.

 When finished, it will produce a report for you. Please post the "C:\ComboFix.txt" for further review

*******Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while it's running. That may cause it to stall or freeze* ******

Note: ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser.
Note: Combofix prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you -- please tell us when you reply. Read *Here* why disabling autoruns is recommended.

*EXTRA NOTES*

 If Combofix detects any Rootkit/Bootkit activity on your system it will give a warning and prompt for a reboot, you must allow it to do so.
 If Combofix reboot's due to a rootkit, the screen may stay black for several minutes on reboot, this is normal
 If after running Combofix you receive any type of warning message about registry key's being listed for deletion when trying to open certain items, reboot the system and this will fix the issue (Those items will not be deleted)

Post the log in next reply please...

Kevin


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

I saved the proquota.zip to my desktop. When I double click on that folder I assume I select the .exe file and "extract" the file to the c:\windows\system32\dllcache file. However, I don't have any folders with that name. Am I supposed to create one first? I also don't have winzip either, does that make a difference?


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Apologies dllcache folder is hidden, do the following to see it :

Open My Computer, access Tools > Folder Options, click the View tab and then select the Show hidden files and folders option, and uncheck the Hide protected operating system files option.

To unzip the file go *Here* d/l and install IZarc, it is free and will do what we want.
Unzip the file to the dllcache folder, then run CF

Kevin


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

ComboFix 11-10-03.01 - Compaq_Owner 10/03/2011 20:13:23.12.1 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.2.1252.1.1033.18.447.222 [GMT -5:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
AV: avast! Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {7591DB91-41F0-48A3-B128-1A293FD8233D}
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\1.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\a.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\b.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\c.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\d.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\e.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\f.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\g.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\h.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\i.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\j.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\k.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\l.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\m.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\mru.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\n.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\o.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\p.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\q.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\r.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\s.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\t.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\u.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\v.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\w.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\x.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\y.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\z.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\vso_ts_preview.xml
c:\documents and settings\test\Application Data\PriceGong
c:\documents and settings\test\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\c.xml
c:\documents and settings\test\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\mru.xml
c:\program files\google\common\google updater\googleupdaterservice.exe
c:\windows\explorer(2).exe
c:\windows\system32\d3d9caps.dat
c:\windows\system32\linkinfo(2).dll
.
c:\windows\system32\proquota.exe was missing 
Restored copy from - c:\windows\system32\dllcache\proquota\proquota.exe
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2011-09-04 to 2011-10-04 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2011-10-04 01:39 . 2011-10-04 01:39	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\LastGood
2011-10-04 01:39 . 2008-04-14 10:42	50176	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\OLD11E.tmp
2011-10-04 01:39 . 2004-08-04 02:00	50176	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\proquota.exe
2011-10-04 00:35 . 2011-10-04 00:38	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\IZArc
2011-10-03 01:29 . 2008-04-14 10:42	50176	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\proquota\proquota.exe
2011-10-03 01:26 . 2008-04-14 10:42	50176	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\proquota.exe\proquota.exe
2011-10-03 00:22 . 2011-10-03 00:22	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\ERUNT
2011-10-02 05:08 . 2011-10-02 05:08	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\wbem\Repository
2011-10-02 04:54 . 2011-10-02 04:54	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\CatRoot_bak
2011-10-02 04:03 . 2011-10-02 04:10	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\ServicePackFiles
2011-10-02 03:55 . 2006-12-29 05:31	19569	----a-w-	c:\windows\002738_.tmp
2011-10-01 20:44 . 2011-10-03 02:56	41272	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2011-09-30 22:10 . 2011-09-30 22:15	--------	d-----w-	C:\8c1052ccbb76ede9b14ff3e1ec
2011-09-30 03:17 . 2011-09-30 03:23	--------	d-----w-	C:\70f5fa78f1c271efda
2011-09-29 00:23 . 2011-09-29 00:23	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Sun
2011-09-28 21:14 . 2011-09-06 20:37	320856	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys
2011-09-28 21:14 . 2011-09-06 20:36	20568	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
2011-09-28 21:13 . 2011-09-06 20:36	34392	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswRdr.sys
2011-09-28 21:13 . 2011-09-06 20:36	52568	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
2011-09-28 21:13 . 2011-09-06 20:38	442200	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys
2011-09-28 21:13 . 2011-09-06 20:36	110552	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswmon2.sys
2011-09-28 21:13 . 2011-09-06 20:36	104536	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswmon.sys
2011-09-28 21:13 . 2011-09-06 20:33	30808	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aavmker4.sys
2011-09-28 21:12 . 2011-09-06 20:45	41184	----a-w-	c:\windows\avastSS.scr
2011-09-28 21:12 . 2011-09-06 20:45	199304	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\aswBoot.exe
2011-09-28 21:11 . 2011-09-28 21:11	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\AVAST Software
2011-09-28 21:11 . 2011-09-28 21:11	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\AVAST Software
2011-09-28 20:48 . 2011-09-28 20:48	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Java
2011-09-27 02:27 . 2011-09-27 02:27	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2011-09-26 14:22 . 2011-09-26 14:22	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\FileHippo.com
2011-09-23 00:24 . 2011-09-24 05:00	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong(2)
2011-09-21 03:02 . 2011-09-21 03:02	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Office Genuine Advantage
2011-09-19 20:53 . 2011-09-19 20:53	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\ICS
2011-09-19 20:50 . 2011-09-19 20:50	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\XoftSpySE
2011-09-05 17:04 . 2011-09-05 17:04	183696	----a-w-	c:\program files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2011-10-02 04:14 . 2011-10-02 04:14	44032	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\LocalContent\Attachments\devcon.exe
2011-10-02 04:14 . 2011-10-02 04:14	307200	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\pchnotify.exe
2011-10-02 04:14 . 2011-10-02 04:14	3072	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\pchealthde.exe
2011-10-02 04:14 . 2011-10-02 04:14	159744	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\PCHButton.exe
2011-10-02 04:14 . 2011-10-02 04:14	77824	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\FDIWrapper.dll
2011-10-02 04:14 . 2011-10-02 04:14	26572	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\INV16.dll
2011-10-02 04:14 . 2011-10-02 04:14	69632	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\msxmlwrapper.dll
2011-10-02 04:14 . 2011-10-02 04:14	40960	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\ScDmi.dll
2011-10-02 04:14 . 2011-10-02 04:14	49152	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\PCHI18N.dll
2011-10-02 04:14 . 2011-10-02 04:14	139264	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\ContentUpdater.exe
2011-10-02 04:14 . 2011-10-02 04:14	110592	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\DSAPI4.dll
2011-10-02 04:14 . 2011-10-02 04:14	98304	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\PluginCtrl.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	287310	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\HPBasicDetection.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	69632	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\msxmlwrapper.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	5632	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\GUI.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	114688	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\ZipLib.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	32768	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\pchapi.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	434176	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\motivede.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	315392	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\pchmsxml.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	77824	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\WinVerifyTrust.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	344064	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\api.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	24576	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\pcdapi.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	282624	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\clientutil52.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	45056	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\util.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	356352	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\client_motkt.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	28672	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\InetWrap.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	102400	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\PCDrAccess.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	49152	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\hwinv.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	315392	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\pchmsxml.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	114688	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\asst_ui.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	36864	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\gnu.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	126976	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\SearchCtrl.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	4096	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\winverifytrustwrapper.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	212992	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\jsharpinterp.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	307200	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\pchealthplugin.dll
2011-09-28 20:41 . 2010-08-06 19:37	128000	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\javacpl.cpl
2011-09-28 20:41 . 2010-07-12 16:08	544656	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\deployJava1.dll
2011-08-31 22:00 . 2010-07-26 02:34	22216	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2011-08-13 03:07 . 2011-08-13 03:07	18944	----a-r-	c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{8F018A9E-56DE-4A79-A5EF-25F413F1D538}\IconBB6A16301.exe
2009-10-16 00:21 . 2009-10-16 00:21	4375672	----a-w-	c:\program files\vmplayer.exe
2009-09-16 00:41 . 2009-09-16 00:41	19918	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\wyka.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{e9911ec6-1bcc-40b0-9993-e0eea7f6953f}]
2011-01-17 14:54	175912	----a-w-	c:\program files\DVDVideoSoft\prxtbDVD0.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{e9911ec6-1bcc-40b0-9993-e0eea7f6953f}"= "c:\program files\DVDVideoSoft\prxtbDVD0.dll" [2011-01-17 175912]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{e9911ec6-1bcc-40b0-9993-e0eea7f6953f}]
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\Webbrowser]
"{E9911EC6-1BCC-40B0-9993-E0EEA7F6953F}"= "c:\program files\DVDVideoSoft\prxtbDVD0.dll" [2011-01-17 175912]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{e9911ec6-1bcc-40b0-9993-e0eea7f6953f}]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\00avast]
@="{472083B0-C522-11CF-8763-00608CC02F24}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{472083B0-C522-11CF-8763-00608CC02F24}]
2011-09-06 20:45	122512	----a-w-	c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashShell.dll
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"FileHippo.com"="c:\program files\FileHippo.com\UpdateChecker.exe" [2010-08-09 248832]
"swg"="c:\program files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe" [2011-10-04 39408]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"AGRSMMSG"="AGRSMMSG.exe" [2004-06-30 88363]
"SMSERIAL"="sm56hlpr.exe" [2005-01-24 544768]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2011-05-04 252136]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2011-06-06 937920]
"avast"="c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" [2011-09-06 3722416]
"DWQueuedReporting"="c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" [2006-10-27 434528]
.
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
PMB Media Check Tool.lnk - c:\program files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\PMBCore\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe [2010-3-6 333088]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\!SASWinLogon]
2009-09-03 22:21	548352	----a-w-	c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MSIServer]
@="Service"
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnkCommon Startup
backupExtension=Common Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^Compaq_Owner^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^LimeWire On Startup.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\LimeWire On Startup.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\LimeWire On Startup.lnkStartup
backupExtension=Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^Compaq_Owner^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^RCA Detective.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\RCA Detective.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\RCA Detective.lnkStartup
backupExtension=Startup
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe ARM]
2011-06-06 17:55	937920	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ATT-SST_McciTrayApp]
2010-07-27 10:15	1573888	----a-w-	c:\program files\ATT-SST\McciTrayApp.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\BSDAppUpdater]
2011-05-11 17:52	1660232	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\BSD\AppUpdater\BSDChecker.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ContentTransferWMDetector.exe]
2008-07-11 22:51	423200	----a-w-	c:\program files\Sony\Content Transfer\ContentTransferWMDetector.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\DWQueuedReporting]
2006-10-27 00:48	434528	----a-w-	c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\DWTRIG20.EXE
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Easy Dock]
2011-01-18 14:45	585728	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\My Documents\RCA easyRip\EZDock.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\iTunesHelper]
2011-01-25 21:08	421160	----a-w-	c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Microsoft Default Manager]
2009-07-17 16:12	288080	----a-w-	c:\program files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MSN Toolbar]
2009-12-09 02:29	240992	----a-w-	c:\program files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0379.0\mswinext.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\QuickTime Task]
2010-11-29 23:38	421888	----a-w-	c:\program files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Recguard]
2004-04-15 03:43	233472	----a-w-	c:\windows\SMINST\Recguard.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SUPERAntiSpyware]
2010-07-19 17:50	2403568	----a-w-	c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\VX3000]
2009-06-26 23:21	757248	----a-w-	c:\windows\vVX3000.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\XoftSpySE]
2010-09-29 18:43	4861720	----a-w-	c:\program files\XoftSpySE6\XoftSpySE.exe
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"c:\\Documents and Settings\\test\\Application Data\\Juniper Networks\\Juniper Terminal Services Client\\dsTermServ.exe"=
.
R2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 136176]
R3 FirebirdServerMAGIXInstance;Firebird Server - MAGIX Instance;c:\program files\MAGIX\Common\Database\bin\fbserver.exe [2005-11-17 1527900]
R3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 136176]
R3 XoftSpyService;XoftSpyService;c:\program files\Common Files\XoftSpySE\6\xoftspyservice.exe [2010-09-29 582424]
S1 aswSnx;aswSnx; [x]
S1 aswSP;aswSP; [x]
S1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV.SYS [2010-02-17 12872]
S1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS [2010-05-10 67656]
S2 Akamai;Akamai NetSession Interface;c:\windows\System32\svchost.exe [2004-08-04 14336]
S2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk; [x]
S3 pcouffin;VSO Software pcouffin;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\pcouffin.sys [2010-10-03 47360]
S4 MBAMSwissArmy;MBAMSwissArmy;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys [2011-10-03 41272]
.
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*NewlyCreated* - GUPDATE
*NewlyCreated* - GUPDATEM
*NewlyCreated* - GUSVC
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
Akamai	REG_MULTI_SZ Akamai
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2011-10-04 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 00:35]
.
2011-10-04 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 00:35]
.
2011-10-03 c:\windows\Tasks\ParetoLogic Registration3.job
- c:\program files\Common Files\ParetoLogic\UUS3\UUS3.dll [2009-08-28 21:15]
.
2011-10-02 c:\windows\Tasks\ParetoLogic Update Version3.job
- c:\program files\Common Files\ParetoLogic\UUS3\Pareto_Update3.exe [2009-08-28 21:15]
.
2011-10-03 c:\windows\Tasks\RegCure Program Check.job
- c:\program files\RegCure\RegCure.exe [2010-05-19 23:20]
.
2011-10-03 c:\windows\Tasks\RegCure.job
- c:\program files\RegCure\RegCure.exe [2010-05-19 23:20]
.
2011-08-05 c:\windows\Tasks\switchShakeIcon.job
- c:\program files\NCH Swift Sound\Switch\switch.exe [2010-06-20 23:41]
.
2011-10-02 c:\windows\Tasks\XoftSpySE.job
- c:\program files\XoftSpySE6\XoftSpySELauncher.exe [2010-09-29 18:43]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = https://login.yahoo.com/config/mail?.intl=us
uDefault_Search_URL = hxxp://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
uSearchMigratedDefaultURL = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-US&ie=utf8&oe=utf8
mSearch Bar = hxxp://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
uSearchAssistant = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q=%s
IE: + &Mass Downloader: download this file - c:\program files\Mass Downloader\Add_Url.htm
IE: + Mass Downloader: download &All files - c:\program files\Mass Downloader\Add_All.htm
IE: Add To Compaq Organize... - c:\progra~1\HEWLET~1\COMPAQ~1\bin/module.main/favorites\ie_add_to.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Google Sidewiki... - c:\program files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_7461B1589E8B4FB7.dll/cmsidewiki.html
Trusted Zone: $talisma_url$
Trusted Zone: intuit.com\ttlc
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.254
Handler: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - c:\program files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
ShellExecuteHooks-{5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA} - (no file)
MSConfigStartUp-Adobe Reader Speed Launcher - c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
.
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2011-10-03 20:40
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ... 
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
scanning hidden files ... 
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
.
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
.
- - - - - - - > 'winlogon.exe'(792)
c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
.
Completion time: 2011-10-03 20:54:11
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2011-10-04 01:53
.
Pre-Run: 24,560,848,896 bytes free
Post-Run: 28,695,728,128 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - C7FA7B06BF0DF902BCCAEA8C5AC9988F


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

OK, CF has replaced the file for us into the correct folder, do the following:

Right click on the Avast Icon next to your clock and select *"open avast user interface"*
On the interface select *Scan Computer*










On the next window select *Boot time scan*










Onthe next window select *Schedule now*










On the next window select *Restart Computer*










Let your system re-boot and carry out the boot time scan, let me know what it finds.

If that scan is clean re-boot into safe mode, turn off security > right click on Avast icon at clock > select "avast shields control" > disable until computer is restarted > Try to install SP3 again...

Kevin


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

The scan found 1 infection.

c:\hp\bin\ProcessLogger.exe is infected by win32UP.gen [PUP]

I didn't do anything with it because I wasn't sure if you wanted me to repair, delete, or move it.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

I`d rather you upload that file for analysis, do the following:

*Upload a File to Virustotal*
Please visit *Virustotal*

 Click the *Browse...* button
 Navigate to the file *c:\hp\bin\ProcessLogger.exe*
 Click the *Open* button
 Click the *Send* button
 If you get a message saying File has already been analyzed: click Reanalyze file now
 Copy and paste the results back here please.

Let me see the results...


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

Hope this is what you were looking for:

File name: ProcessLogger.exe
Submission date: 2011-10-06 00:03:29 (UTC)
Current status: queued (#436) queued (#436) analysing finished

Result: 1/ 43 (2.3%)
VT Community

not reviewed
Safety score: - 
Compact Print results Antivirus Version Last Update Result 
AhnLab-V3 2011.10.05.00 2011.10.05 - 
AntiVir 7.11.15.135 2011.10.05 - 
Antiy-AVL 2.0.3.7 2011.10.05 - 
Avast 6.0.1289.0 2011.10.05 Win32UP-gen [PUP] 
AVG 10.0.0.1190 2011.10.05 - 
BitDefender 7.2 2011.10.06 - 
ByteHero 1.0.0.1 2011.09.23 - 
CAT-QuickHeal 11.00 2011.10.05 - 
ClamAV 0.97.0.0 2011.10.06 - 
Commtouch 5.3.2.6 2011.10.05 - 
Comodo 10356 2011.10.06 - 
DrWeb 5.0.2.03300 2011.10.06 - 
Emsisoft 5.1.0.11 2011.10.06 - 
eSafe 7.0.17.0 2011.10.05 - 
eTrust-Vet 36.1.8599 2011.10.05 - 
F-Prot 4.6.2.117 2011.10.05 - 
F-Secure 9.0.16440.0 2011.10.06 - 
Fortinet 4.3.370.0 2011.10.05 - 
GData 22 2011.10.06 - 
Ikarus T3.1.1.107.0 2011.10.05 - 
Jiangmin 13.0.900 2011.10.05 - 
K7AntiVirus 9.114.5245 2011.10.05 - 
Kaspersky 9.0.0.837 2011.10.06 - 
McAfee 5.400.0.1158 2011.10.06 - 
McAfee-GW-Edition 2010.1D 2011.10.05 - 
Microsoft 1.7702 2011.10.05 - 
NOD32 6520 2011.10.06 - 
Norman 6.07.11 2011.10.05 - 
nProtect 2011-10-05.01 2011.10.05 - 
Panda 10.0.3.5 2011.10.05 - 
PCTools 8.0.0.5 2011.10.06 - 
Prevx 3.0 2011.10.06 - 
Rising 23.77.04.01 2011.09.30 - 
Sophos 4.69.0 2011.10.05 - 
SUPERAntiSpyware 4.40.0.1006 2011.10.06 - 
Symantec 20111.2.0.82 2011.10.05 - 
TheHacker 6.7.0.1.317 2011.10.05 - 
TrendMicro 9.500.0.1008 2011.10.05 - 
TrendMicro-HouseCall 9.500.0.1008 2011.10.06 - 
VBA32 3.12.16.4 2011.10.05 - 
VIPRE 10672 2011.10.06 - 
ViRobot 2011.10.5.4703 2011.10.05 - 
VirusBuster 14.0.250.0 2011.10.05 - 
Additional informationShow all 
MD5 : 682990a95f88844290d55f25b9f05138 
SHA1 : f67d46bcc89ba10fe2bbebbab8b1f9ef85e29b47 
SHA256: f445882b48cfcc62adaaacc2558d9f341a68ed593518f94a118e30be56138f22 
ssdeep: 6144:mWTVF++nrDRqPdWPNKBFrL0WyHGvFkpfKkA0uqyDZGZzn8ZDsIVTtqp2MEdZAuEl:miqFW
8BxYrHYDv0iQZ7OOAdCJVeX 
File size : 447488 bytes 
First seen: 2006-08-20 03:15:02 
Last seen : 2011-10-06 00:03:29 
TrID: 
Win32 Executable Delphi generic (30.6%)
DOS Executable Borland C++ (27.1%)
Win32 Executable Generic (17.8%)
Win32 Dynamic Link Library (generic) (15.8%)
Generic Win/DOS Executable (4.1%) 
sigcheck: 
publisher....: Hewlett-Packard
copyright....: 
product......: Visual Process Logger Deluxe Professional 32-Bit Enterprise Edition Plus Plus Turbo Enhanced
description..: Exciting Windows Process Logging Technolgy.
original name: 
internal name: Chupacabra
file version.: 1.1.3.1
comments.....: Specify number of minutes to run on the command line, defaul is 15. Results are logged to the file process.log in the Windows temp directory.
signers......: -
signing date.: -
verified.....: Unsigned

PEInfo: PE structure information

[[ basic data ]]
entrypointaddress: 0x1000
timedatestamp....: 0x3E31A407 (Fri Jan 24 20:37:27 2003)
machinetype......: 0x14c (I386)

[[ 8 section(s) ]]
name, viradd, virsiz, rawdsiz, ntropy, md5
.text, 0x1000, 0x58000, 0x58000, 6.52, e12d8a7cd35708acd1d39354c700c639
.data, 0x59000, 0xB000, 0x6400, 4.96, badc5d0c0450634540d2c48bcdfccc09
.tls, 0x64000, 0x1000, 0x200, 0.00, bf619eac0cdf3f68d496ea9344137e8b
.rdata, 0x65000, 0x1000, 0x200, 0.21, b2a34b9a80a0b83d5587b42bab27b4a0
.idata, 0x66000, 0x3000, 0x2600, 4.99, b58254a3d441218d79a01af5621559ce
.edata, 0x69000, 0x1000, 0x600, 4.21, a32dcfc602443779dbb0c21ce97e6e9e
.rsrc, 0x6A000, 0x6000, 0x5800, 4.26, 7372e035b18245a713c4c13bcef09c9c
.reloc, 0x70000, 0x7000, 0x6200, 6.62, 1fe085f5793431e11f23add760e6fbf3

[[ 9 import(s) ]]
ADVAPI32.DLL: RegCloseKey, RegOpenKeyExA, RegQueryValueExA
KERNEL32.DLL: CloseHandle, CompareStringA, CreateEventA, CreateFileA, CreateThread, CreateToolhelp32Snapshot, DeleteCriticalSection, DeleteFileA, EnterCriticalSection, EnumCalendarInfoA, ExitProcess, FindClose, FindFirstFileA, FindResourceA, FormatMessageA, FreeLibrary, FreeResource, GetACP, GetCPInfo, GetCommandLineA, GetCurrentProcessId, GetCurrentThreadId, GetDateFormatA, GetDiskFreeSpaceA, GetEnvironmentStrings, GetFileAttributesA, GetFileSize, GetFileType, GetLastError, GetLocalTime, GetLocaleInfoA, GetModuleFileNameA, GetModuleHandleA, GetOEMCP, GetProcAddress, GetProcessHeap, GetStartupInfoA, GetStdHandle, GetStringTypeA, GetStringTypeW, GetSystemDefaultLangID, GetSystemInfo, GetTempPathA, GetThreadLocale, GetTickCount, GetUserDefaultLCID, GetVersion, GetVersionExA, GlobalAddAtomA, GlobalAlloc, GlobalDeleteAtom, GlobalFree, GlobalHandle, GlobalLock, GlobalReAlloc, GlobalUnlock, HeapAlloc, HeapFree, InitializeCriticalSection, InterlockedDecrement, InterlockedIncrement, IsValidLocale, LCMapStringA, LeaveCriticalSection, LoadLibraryA, LoadLibraryExA, LoadResource, LocalAlloc, LocalFree, LockResource, MulDiv, MultiByteToWideChar, Process32First, Process32Next, RaiseException, ReadFile, RtlUnwind, SetConsoleCtrlHandler, SetEndOfFile, SetErrorMode, SetEvent, SetFilePointer, SetHandleCount, SetLastError, SetThreadLocale, SizeofResource, Sleep, TlsAlloc, TlsFree, TlsGetValue, TlsSetValue, UnhandledExceptionFilter, VirtualAlloc, VirtualFree, VirtualQuery, WaitForSingleObject, WideCharToMultiByte, WriteFile, lstrcpyA, lstrcpynA, lstrlenA
VERSION.DLL: GetFileVersionInfoA, GetFileVersionInfoSizeA, VerQueryValueA
COMCTL32.DLL: ImageList_Add, ImageList_BeginDrag, ImageList_Create, ImageList_Destroy, ImageList_DragEnter, ImageList_DragLeave, ImageList_DragMove, ImageList_DragShowNolock, ImageList_Draw, ImageList_EndDrag, ImageList_GetBkColor, ImageList_GetDragImage, ImageList_GetIconSize, ImageList_GetImageCount, ImageList_Read, ImageList_Remove, ImageList_ReplaceIcon, ImageList_SetBkColor, ImageList_SetDragCursorImage, ImageList_SetIconSize, ImageList_Write, ImageList_DrawEx
GDI32.DLL: BitBlt, CopyEnhMetaFileA, CreateBitmap, CreateBrushIndirect, CreateCompatibleBitmap, CreateCompatibleDC, CreateDIBSection, CreateDIBitmap, CreateFontIndirectA, CreateHalftonePalette, CreatePalette, CreatePenIndirect, CreateSolidBrush, DeleteDC, DeleteEnhMetaFile, DeleteObject, ExcludeClipRect, GetBitmapBits, GetBrushOrgEx, GetClipBox, GetCurrentPositionEx, GetDCOrgEx, GetDIBColorTable, GetDIBits, GetDeviceCaps, GetEnhMetaFileBits, GetEnhMetaFileHeader, GetEnhMetaFilePaletteEntries, GetObjectA, GetPaletteEntries, GetPixel, GetStockObject, GetSystemPaletteEntries, GetTextExtentPoint32A, GetTextExtentPointA, GetTextMetricsA, GetWinMetaFileBits, GetWindowOrgEx, IntersectClipRect, LineTo, MaskBlt, MoveToEx, PatBlt, PlayEnhMetaFile, RealizePalette, RectVisible, Rectangle, RestoreDC, SaveDC, SelectObject, SelectPalette, SetBkColor, SetBkMode, SetBrushOrgEx, SetDIBColorTable, SetEnhMetaFileBits, SetPixel, SetROP2, SetStretchBltMode, SetTextColor, SetViewportOrgEx, SetWinMetaFileBits, SetWindowOrgEx, StretchBlt, UnrealizeObject
SHELL32.DLL: ShellExecuteA
USER32.DLL: ActivateKeyboardLayout, AdjustWindowRectEx, BeginPaint, CallNextHookEx, CallWindowProcA, CharLowerA, CharLowerBuffA, CharNextA, CheckMenuItem, ClientToScreen, CreateIcon, CreateMenu, CreatePopupMenu, CreateWindowExA, DefFrameProcA, DefMDIChildProcA, DefWindowProcA, DeleteMenu, DestroyCursor, DestroyIcon, DestroyMenu, DestroyWindow, DispatchMessageA, DrawEdge, DrawFrameControl, DrawIcon, DrawIconEx, DrawMenuBar, DrawTextA, EnableMenuItem, EnableScrollBar, EnableWindow, EndPaint, EnumThreadWindows, EnumWindows, EqualRect, FillRect, FindWindowA, FrameRect, GetActiveWindow, GetCapture, GetClassInfoA, GetClientRect, GetClipboardData, GetCursor, GetCursorPos, GetDC, GetDCEx, GetDesktopWindow, GetFocus, GetForegroundWindow, GetIconInfo, GetKeyNameTextA, GetKeyState, GetKeyboardLayout, GetKeyboardLayoutList, GetKeyboardState, GetKeyboardType, GetLastActivePopup, GetMenu, GetMenuItemCount, GetMenuItemID, GetMenuItemInfoA, GetMenuState, GetMenuStringA, GetParent, GetPropA, GetScrollInfo, GetScrollPos, GetScrollRange, GetSubMenu, GetSysColor, GetSystemMetrics, GetTopWindow, GetWindow, GetWindowDC, GetWindowLongA, GetWindowPlacement, GetWindowRect, GetWindowTextA, GetWindowThreadProcessId, InflateRect, InsertMenuA, InsertMenuItemA, IntersectRect, InvalidateRect, IsChild, IsDialogMessageA, IsIconic, IsRectEmpty, IsWindow, IsWindowEnabled, IsWindowVisible, IsZoomed, KillTimer, LoadBitmapA, LoadCursorA, LoadIconA, LoadKeyboardLayoutA, LoadStringA, MapVirtualKeyA, MapWindowPoints, MessageBoxA, OemToCharA, OffsetRect, PeekMessageA, PostMessageA, PostQuitMessage, PtInRect, RegisterClassA, RegisterClipboardFormatA, RegisterWindowMessageA, ReleaseCapture, ReleaseDC, RemoveMenu, RemovePropA, ScreenToClient, ScrollWindow, SendMessageA, SetActiveWindow, SetCapture, SetClassLongA, SetCursor, SetFocus, SetForegroundWindow, SetMenu, SetMenuItemInfoA, SetPropA, SetRect, SetScrollInfo, SetScrollPos, SetScrollRange, SetTimer, SetWindowLongA, SetWindowPlacement, SetWindowPos, SetWindowTextA, SetWindowsHookExA, ShowCursor, ShowOwnedPopups, ShowScrollBar, ShowWindow, SystemParametersInfoA, TrackPopupMenu, TranslateMDISysAccel, TranslateMessage, UnhookWindowsHookEx, UnregisterClassA, UpdateWindow, WaitMessage, WinHelpA, WindowFromPoint, wsprintfA, GetSystemMenu
OLE32.DLL: IsEqualGUID
OLEAUT32.DLL: SysAllocStringLen, SysFreeString, SysReAllocStringLen, SysStringLen, VariantChangeTypeEx, VariantClear, VariantCopyInd

[[ 26 export(s) ]]
@$xp$11TExeVersion, @@[email protected], @@[email protected], @@[email protected], @@[email protected], @[email protected]$qqrv, @[email protected], @[email protected][email protected], @[email protected]$qqrv, @[email protected]$qqrv, @[email protected]$qqrv, @[email protected]$qqrv, @[email protected]$qqrv, @[email protected]$qqrpct1t1ipul, @[email protected]$qqrv, @[email protected]$qqrv, @[email protected]$qqrv, @[email protected]$qqrv, @[email protected]$qqrv, @[email protected]$qqrv, @[email protected]$qqrv, @[email protected]$qqrv, @[email protected]$qqrv, _FormMain, __GetExceptDLLinfo, ___CPPdebugHook

ExifTool: 
file metadata
CharacterSet: Windows, Latin1
CodeSize: 360448
Comments: Specify number of minutes to run on the command line, defaul is 15. Results are logged to the file process.log in the Windows temp directory.
CompanyName: Hewlett-Packard
EntryPoint: 0x1000
FileDescription: Exciting Windows Process Logging Technolgy.
FileFlagsMask: 0x003f
FileOS: Win32
FileSize: 437 kB
FileSubtype: 0
FileType: Win32 EXE
FileVersion: 1.1.3.1
FileVersionNumber: 1.1.3.1
ImageVersion: 0.0
InitializedDataSize: 45056
InternalName: Chupacabra
LanguageCode: English (U.S.)
LegalCopyright: 
LegalTrademarks: 
LinkerVersion: 5.0
MIMEType: application/octet-stream
MachineType: Intel 386 or later, and compatibles
OSVersion: 4.0
ObjectFileType: Executable application
OriginalFilename: 
PEType: PE32
ProductName: Visual Process Logger Deluxe Professional 32-Bit Enterprise Edition Plus Plus Turbo Enhanced
ProductVersion: 1.0.0.0
ProductVersionNumber: 1.1.3.1
Subsystem: Windows GUI
SubsystemVersion: 4.0
TimeStamp: 2003:01:24 21:37:27+01:00
UninitializedDataSize: 0

VT Community

0
This file has never been reviewed by any VT Community member. Be the first one to comment on it!


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

OK, that alert from Avast boot scan is a FP (false positive) have a read *Here* for confirmation.

Try SP3 again as per the instruction at the end of post #40


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

I tried again.....and got the below Copy Error

Setup cannot copy the file proquota.exe

Ensure that the location specified below is correct, or change it and insert Windows XP System Files in the drive you specify.

Copy file from c:\windows\system32\dllcache


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

OK, When you unzipped proquota.exe you copied it as follows:

*c:\windows\system32\dllcache\proquota\proquota.exe* it should have been like this:

*c:\windows\system32\dllcache\proquota.exe*

Although CF did copy the file from the unzipped location to the system32 folder satisfactory, it appears that windows is not happy. OK do the following.

*Step 1*

Please download *OTM by OldTimer*.
*Alternative Mirror 1*
*Alternative Mirror 2* 
Save it to your desktop. 
Double click *OTM.exe* to start the tool. Vista or Windows 7 users right click and select Run as Administrator

*Copy* the text between the dotted lines below to the clipboard by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose *Copy*):

-------------------------------------------------------------------
* 
:Files
c:\windows\system32\dllcache\proquota
:Commands
[EmptyTemp]
[Reboot]
*
---------------------------------------------------------------------

 Return to OTMoveIt3, right click in the *"Paste Instructions for Items to be Moved"* window (under the yellow bar) and choose *Paste*.
Click the red







button.
*Copy* everything in the Results window (under the green bar) to the clipboard by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy), and paste it in your next reply.
Close *OTM*
*Note:* If a file or folder cannot be moved immediately you may be asked to reboot the machine to finish the move process. If you are asked to reboot the machine choose *Yes.*

If the machine reboots, the Results log can be found here:

*c:\_OTMoveIt\MovedFiles\mmddyyyy_hhmmss.log*

Where mmddyyyy_hhmmss is the date of the tool run.

Next,

1. Close any open browsers.

2. Close/disable all anti virus and anti malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix.

3. Open *notepad* and copy/paste the text in the Codebox below into it:


```
Fcopy::
c:\windows\system32\proquota.exe | c:\windows\system32\dllcache\proquota.exe
Quit::
```
Save this as *CFScript.txt*, and as Type: *All Files* *(*.*)* in the same location as ComboFix.exe



















Refering to the picture above, drag CFScript into ComboFix.exe

When finished, it shall produce a log for you at *C:\ComboFix.txt* which I will require in your next reply.

If cf copies the file successfully re-boot and try SP3 again... let me see the logs from OTM and CF also...

Kevin..


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

Well, I thought we would do it this time........I got the same message as before:

Service Pack 3 Setup could not backup registry key

HKCR\RDS.DataControl.2.81 to file c:\windows\$NTServicePackUninstall$\reg00801. 5: Access is denied.

Below is the OTM and CF logs:

All processes killed
========== FILES ==========
c:\windows\system32\dllcache\proquota folder moved successfully.
========== COMMANDS ==========

[EMPTYTEMP]

User: Administrator
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 33170 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 456 bytes

User: All Users

User: Compaq_Owner
->Temp folder emptied: 190525458 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 16872597 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Google Chrome cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 4649 bytes

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: HelpAssistant
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: LocalService
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 32902 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: NetworkService
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 33170 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: test
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 67 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 456 bytes

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 19569 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\dllcache .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 20309599 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: 44919643 bytes

Total Files Cleaned = 260.00 mb

OTM by OldTimer - Version 3.1.18.0 log created on 10062011_171700

Files moved on Reboot...
File move failed. C:\WINDOWS\temp\_avast_\Webshlock.txt scheduled to be moved on reboot.
File C:\WINDOWS\temp\Perflib_Perfdata_2cc.dat not found!

Registry entries deleted on Reboot...

ComboFix 11-10-06.03 - Compaq_Owner 10/06/2011 18:19:38.13.1 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.2.1252.1.1033.18.447.217 [GMT -5:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
Command switches used :: c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\CFScript.txt
AV: avast! Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {7591DB91-41F0-48A3-B128-1A293FD8233D}
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\1.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\a.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\b.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\c.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\d.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\e.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\f.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\g.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\h.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\i.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\j.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\k.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\l.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\m.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\mru.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\n.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\o.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\p.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\q.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\r.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\s.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\t.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\u.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\v.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\w.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\x.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\y.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\z.xml
c:\windows\system32\d3d9caps.dat
.
.
--------------- FCopy ---------------
.
c:\windows\system32\proquota.exe --> c:\windows\system32\dllcache\proquota.exe
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2011-09-06 to 2011-10-06 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2011-10-06 23:19 . 2004-08-04 02:00	50176	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\proquota.exe
2011-10-06 22:17 . 2011-10-06 22:17	--------	d-----w-	C:\_OTM
2011-10-06 00:58 . 2011-10-06 01:03	--------	d-----w-	C:\745fdd92d375ac8b8231439ccf
2011-10-04 02:45 . 2011-10-04 02:45	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2011-10-04 01:39 . 2004-08-04 02:00	50176	------w-	c:\windows\system32\proquota.exe
2011-10-04 00:35 . 2011-10-04 00:38	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\IZArc
2011-10-03 00:22 . 2011-10-03 00:22	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\ERUNT
2011-10-02 05:08 . 2011-10-02 05:08	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\wbem\Repository
2011-10-02 04:54 . 2011-10-06 01:46	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\CatRoot_bak
2011-10-02 04:03 . 2011-10-02 04:10	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\ServicePackFiles
2011-10-01 20:44 . 2011-10-03 02:56	41272	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2011-09-30 22:10 . 2011-09-30 22:15	--------	d-----w-	C:\8c1052ccbb76ede9b14ff3e1ec
2011-09-30 03:17 . 2011-09-30 03:23	--------	d-----w-	C:\70f5fa78f1c271efda
2011-09-29 00:23 . 2011-09-29 00:23	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Sun
2011-09-28 21:14 . 2011-09-06 20:37	320856	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys
2011-09-28 21:14 . 2011-09-06 20:36	20568	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
2011-09-28 21:13 . 2011-09-06 20:36	34392	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswRdr.sys
2011-09-28 21:13 . 2011-09-06 20:36	52568	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
2011-09-28 21:13 . 2011-09-06 20:38	442200	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys
2011-09-28 21:13 . 2011-09-06 20:36	110552	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswmon2.sys
2011-09-28 21:13 . 2011-09-06 20:36	104536	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswmon.sys
2011-09-28 21:13 . 2011-09-06 20:33	30808	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aavmker4.sys
2011-09-28 21:12 . 2011-09-06 20:45	41184	----a-w-	c:\windows\avastSS.scr
2011-09-28 21:12 . 2011-09-06 20:45	199304	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\aswBoot.exe
2011-09-28 21:11 . 2011-09-28 21:11	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\AVAST Software
2011-09-28 21:11 . 2011-09-28 21:11	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\AVAST Software
2011-09-28 20:48 . 2011-09-28 20:48	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Java
2011-09-26 14:22 . 2011-09-26 14:22	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\FileHippo.com
2011-09-23 00:24 . 2011-09-24 05:00	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong(2)
2011-09-21 03:02 . 2011-09-21 03:02	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Office Genuine Advantage
2011-09-19 20:53 . 2011-09-19 20:53	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\ICS
2011-09-19 20:50 . 2011-09-19 20:50	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\XoftSpySE
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2011-10-02 04:14 . 2011-10-02 04:14	44032	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\LocalContent\Attachments\devcon.exe
2011-10-02 04:14 . 2011-10-02 04:14	307200	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\pchnotify.exe
2011-10-02 04:14 . 2011-10-02 04:14	3072	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\pchealthde.exe
2011-10-02 04:14 . 2011-10-02 04:14	159744	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\PCHButton.exe
2011-10-02 04:14 . 2011-10-02 04:14	77824	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\FDIWrapper.dll
2011-10-02 04:14 . 2011-10-02 04:14	26572	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\INV16.dll
2011-10-02 04:14 . 2011-10-02 04:14	69632	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\msxmlwrapper.dll
2011-10-02 04:14 . 2011-10-02 04:14	40960	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\ScDmi.dll
2011-10-02 04:14 . 2011-10-02 04:14	49152	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\PCHI18N.dll
2011-10-02 04:14 . 2011-10-02 04:14	139264	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\ContentUpdater.exe
2011-10-02 04:14 . 2011-10-02 04:14	110592	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\DSAPI4.dll
2011-10-02 04:14 . 2011-10-02 04:14	98304	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\PluginCtrl.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	287310	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\HPBasicDetection.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	69632	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\msxmlwrapper.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	5632	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\GUI.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	114688	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\ZipLib.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	32768	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\pchapi.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	434176	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\motivede.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	315392	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\pchmsxml.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	77824	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\WinVerifyTrust.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	344064	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\api.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	24576	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\pcdapi.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	282624	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\clientutil52.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	45056	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\util.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	356352	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\client_motkt.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	28672	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\InetWrap.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	102400	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\PCDrAccess.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	49152	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\hwinv.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	315392	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\pchmsxml.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	114688	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\asst_ui.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	36864	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\gnu.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	126976	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\SearchCtrl.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	4096	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\winverifytrustwrapper.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	212992	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\jsharpde\jsharpinterp.dll
2011-10-02 04:13 . 2011-10-02 04:13	307200	----a-w-	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\HPQ\XPXWWPP5\plugin\bin\pchealthplugin.dll
2011-09-28 20:41 . 2010-08-06 19:37	128000	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\javacpl.cpl
2011-09-28 20:41 . 2010-07-12 16:08	544656	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\deployJava1.dll
2011-08-31 22:00 . 2010-07-26 02:34	22216	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2011-08-13 03:07 . 2011-08-13 03:07	18944	----a-r-	c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{8F018A9E-56DE-4A79-A5EF-25F413F1D538}\IconBB6A16301.exe
2009-10-16 00:21 . 2009-10-16 00:21	4375672	----a-w-	c:\program files\vmplayer.exe
2009-09-16 00:41 . 2009-09-16 00:41	19918	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\wyka.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( [email protected]_01.40.29 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
- 2011-09-26 02:33 . 2011-10-02 19:59	32768 c:\windows\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
+ 2011-10-06 22:21 . 2011-10-06 22:21	32768 c:\windows\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
+ 2011-10-06 22:21 . 2011-10-06 22:21	16384 c:\windows\Temp\Perflib_Perfdata_cc.dat
+ 2011-10-06 22:21 . 2011-10-06 22:21	16384 c:\windows\Temp\Perflib_Perfdata_20c.dat
+ 2011-10-06 22:21 . 2011-10-06 22:21	16384 c:\windows\Temp\History\History.IE5\index.dat
- 2011-09-26 02:33 . 2011-10-02 19:59	16384 c:\windows\Temp\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2011-10-06 22:21 . 2011-10-06 22:21	16384 c:\windows\Temp\Cookies\index.dat
- 2011-09-26 02:33 . 2011-10-02 19:59	16384 c:\windows\Temp\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2010-04-02 17:30 . 2010-04-02 17:30	17456640 c:\windows\Installer\b28b0.msp
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{e9911ec6-1bcc-40b0-9993-e0eea7f6953f}]
2011-01-17 14:54	175912	----a-w-	c:\program files\DVDVideoSoft\prxtbDVD0.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{e9911ec6-1bcc-40b0-9993-e0eea7f6953f}"= "c:\program files\DVDVideoSoft\prxtbDVD0.dll" [2011-01-17 175912]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{e9911ec6-1bcc-40b0-9993-e0eea7f6953f}]
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\Webbrowser]
"{E9911EC6-1BCC-40B0-9993-E0EEA7F6953F}"= "c:\program files\DVDVideoSoft\prxtbDVD0.dll" [2011-01-17 175912]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{e9911ec6-1bcc-40b0-9993-e0eea7f6953f}]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\00avast]
@="{472083B0-C522-11CF-8763-00608CC02F24}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{472083B0-C522-11CF-8763-00608CC02F24}]
2011-09-06 20:45	122512	----a-w-	c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashShell.dll
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"FileHippo.com"="c:\program files\FileHippo.com\UpdateChecker.exe" [2010-08-09 248832]
"swg"="c:\program files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe" [2011-10-04 39408]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"AGRSMMSG"="AGRSMMSG.exe" [2004-06-30 88363]
"SMSERIAL"="sm56hlpr.exe" [2005-01-24 544768]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2011-05-04 252136]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2011-06-06 937920]
"avast"="c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" [2011-09-06 3722416]
.
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
PMB Media Check Tool.lnk - c:\program files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\PMBCore\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe [2010-3-6 333088]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\!SASWinLogon]
2009-09-03 22:21	548352	----a-w-	c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MSIServer]
@="Service"
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnkCommon Startup
backupExtension=Common Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^Compaq_Owner^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^LimeWire On Startup.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\LimeWire On Startup.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\LimeWire On Startup.lnkStartup
backupExtension=Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^Compaq_Owner^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^RCA Detective.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\RCA Detective.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\RCA Detective.lnkStartup
backupExtension=Startup
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe ARM]
2011-06-06 17:55	937920	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ATT-SST_McciTrayApp]
2010-07-27 10:15	1573888	----a-w-	c:\program files\ATT-SST\McciTrayApp.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\BSDAppUpdater]
2011-05-11 17:52	1660232	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\BSD\AppUpdater\BSDChecker.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ContentTransferWMDetector.exe]
2008-07-11 22:51	423200	----a-w-	c:\program files\Sony\Content Transfer\ContentTransferWMDetector.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\DWQueuedReporting]
2006-10-27 00:48	434528	----a-w-	c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\DWTRIG20.EXE
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Easy Dock]
2011-01-18 14:45	585728	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\My Documents\RCA easyRip\EZDock.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\iTunesHelper]
2011-01-25 21:08	421160	----a-w-	c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Microsoft Default Manager]
2009-07-17 16:12	288080	----a-w-	c:\program files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MSN Toolbar]
2009-12-09 02:29	240992	----a-w-	c:\program files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0379.0\mswinext.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\QuickTime Task]
2010-11-29 23:38	421888	----a-w-	c:\program files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Recguard]
2004-04-15 03:43	233472	----a-w-	c:\windows\SMINST\Recguard.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SUPERAntiSpyware]
2010-07-19 17:50	2403568	----a-w-	c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\swg]
2011-10-04 00:38	39408	----a-w-	c:\program files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\VX3000]
2009-06-26 23:21	757248	----a-w-	c:\windows\vVX3000.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\XoftSpySE]
2010-09-29 18:43	4861720	----a-w-	c:\program files\XoftSpySE6\XoftSpySE.exe
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"c:\\Documents and Settings\\test\\Application Data\\Juniper Networks\\Juniper Terminal Services Client\\dsTermServ.exe"=
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]
"1603:TCP"= 1603:TCP:Akamai NetSession Interface
"5000:UDP"= 5000:UDP:Akamai NetSession Interface
.
R1 aswSnx;aswSnx;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys [9/28/2011 4:13 PM 442200]
R1 aswSP;aswSP;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys [9/28/2011 4:14 PM 320856]
R1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv.sys [2/17/2010 1:25 PM 12872]
R1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS [5/10/2010 1:41 PM 67656]
R2 Akamai;Akamai NetSession Interface;c:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k Akamai [8/4/2004 1:00 PM 14336]
R2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys [9/28/2011 4:14 PM 20568]
R3 pcouffin;VSO Software pcouffin;c:\windows\system32\drivers\pcouffin.sys [10/3/2010 8:44 AM 47360]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
Akamai	REG_MULTI_SZ Akamai
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2011-10-06 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 00:35]
.
2011-10-06 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 00:35]
.
2011-10-06 c:\windows\Tasks\ParetoLogic Registration3.job
- c:\program files\Common Files\ParetoLogic\UUS3\UUS3.dll [2009-08-28 21:15]
.
2011-10-02 c:\windows\Tasks\ParetoLogic Update Version3.job
- c:\program files\Common Files\ParetoLogic\UUS3\Pareto_Update3.exe [2009-08-28 21:15]
.
2011-10-06 c:\windows\Tasks\RegCure Program Check.job
- c:\program files\RegCure\RegCure.exe [2010-05-19 23:20]
.
2011-10-05 c:\windows\Tasks\RegCure.job
- c:\program files\RegCure\RegCure.exe [2010-05-19 23:20]
.
2011-08-05 c:\windows\Tasks\switchShakeIcon.job
- c:\program files\NCH Swift Sound\Switch\switch.exe [2010-06-20 23:41]
.
2011-10-05 c:\windows\Tasks\XoftSpySE.job
- c:\program files\XoftSpySE6\XoftSpySELauncher.exe [2010-09-29 18:43]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = https://login.yahoo.com/config/mail?.intl=us
uDefault_Search_URL = hxxp://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
uSearchMigratedDefaultURL = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-US&ie=utf8&oe=utf8
mSearch Bar = hxxp://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
uSearchAssistant = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q=%s
IE: + &Mass Downloader: download this file - c:\program files\Mass Downloader\Add_Url.htm
IE: + Mass Downloader: download &All files - c:\program files\Mass Downloader\Add_All.htm
IE: Add To Compaq Organize... - c:\progra~1\HEWLET~1\COMPAQ~1\bin/module.main/favorites\ie_add_to.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Google Sidewiki... - c:\program files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_7461B1589E8B4FB7.dll/cmsidewiki.html
Trusted Zone: $talisma_url$
Trusted Zone: intuit.com\ttlc
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.254
Handler: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - c:\program files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
ShellExecuteHooks-{5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA} - (no file)
.
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2011-10-06 18:46
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ... 
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
scanning hidden files ... 
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
.
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
.
- - - - - - - > 'winlogon.exe'(780)
c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
.
Completion time: 2011-10-06 18:58:48
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2011-10-06 23:58
ComboFix2.txt 2011-10-04 01:54
.
Pre-Run: 27,960,250,368 bytes free
Post-Run: 27,941,781,504 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - 76321D80D8337045D5A391F0109F6B17

By the way, I would like to thank you for being so patient in helping to get this fixed.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

OK, this looks like its just a permissions issue, do the following:

1. Click *Start*, click *Run*, type *regedit*, and then click OK to start Registry Editor.

2. Expand this key *HKEY_Classes_Root* by selecting the +sign at the side,

3. Scroll to *RDS.DataControl.2.81* > next > click *Permissions*.

4. Under Group or user names, click *Administrators*.

5. Under *Permissions for Administrators*, make sure that the Allow check box for the following entries is selected:

*Full Control*
*Read*

6. Click Apply, and then click OK.

7. On the File menu, click *Exit* to exit Registry Editor.

Re-boot your PC then try SP3 again from safe mode with all security off....

Kevin


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

Well, I would like to tell you it worked.....but, it didn't. I get the same error message:

Service Pack 3 Setup could not backup registry key

HKCR\RDS.DataControl.2.81 to file c:\windows\$NTServicePackUninstall$\reg00801. 5: Access is denied.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Download to your Desktop FixPolicies.exe, by Bill Castner, MS-MVP, a self-extracting ZIP archive from
*>>> Here <<<*

 Double-click FixPolicies.exe.
 Click the "Install" button on the bottom toolbar of the box that will open.
 The program will create a new Folder called FixPolicies.
 Double-click to Open the new Folder, and then double-click the file within: Fix_Policies.cmd.
 A black box will briefly appear and then close.That is expected.

Try SP3 again....


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

No go....


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

Forgot to post problem.....same error....

Service Pack 3 Setup could not backup registry key

HKCR\RDS.DataControl.2.81 to file c:\windows\$NTServicePackUninstall$\reg00801. 5: Access is denied.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Upload a file to *Jotti* for analysis

1. Click *HERE* to get to Jotti's site.

2. At the top of the Jotti window, use the *Browse* button to locate the following file on your system:

*c:\program files\Common Files\wyka.dll*

3. Once you have located the file, click *SUBMIT* and the content of the file will be uploaded by the site and analysed.

4. Please provide me with the results of the analysis.

*Upload same file to Virustotal*
Please visit *Virustotal*

 Click the *Browse...* button
 Navigate to the file *c:\program files\Common Files\wyka.dll*
 Click the *Open* button
 Click the *Send* button
 If you get a message saying File has already been analyzed: click Reanalyze file now
 Copy and paste the results back here please.


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

Jotti's malware scan
Filename: wyka.dll 
Status: Scan finished. 0 out of 20 scanners reported malware.
Scan taken on: Sun 9 Oct 2011 17:17:04 (CET) Permalink

________________________________________

Additional info
File size: 19918 bytes 
Filetype: Unknown 
MD5: f20d2f5cb92d0f1889ece21cd3d9300f 
SHA1: 5548dc68c8eb0184e1df5d3280fcc1c599ed5249

Scanners

2011-10-09 Found nothing 
2011-10-09 Found nothing

2011-10-09 Found nothing 
2011-10-09 Found nothing

2011-10-07 Found nothing 
2011-10-09 Found nothing

2011-10-09 Found nothing 
2011-10-09 Found nothing

2011-10-09 Found nothing 
2011-10-09 Found nothing

2011-10-09 Found nothing 
2011-10-08 Found nothing

2011-10-09 Found nothing 
2011-10-07 Found nothing

2011-10-09 Found nothing 
2011-10-09 Found nothing

2011-10-09 Found nothing 
2011-10-07 Found nothing

2011-10-09 Found nothing 
2011-10-09 Found nothing

0 VT Community user(s) with a total of 0 reputation credit(s) say(s) this sample is goodware. 0 VT Community user(s) with a total of 0 reputation credit(s) say(s) this sample is malware. 
File name: 
wyka.dll
Submission date: 
2011-10-09 15:14:30 (UTC)
Current status: 
finished
Result: 
1/ 43 (2.3%)	VT Community

not reviewed
Safety score: - 
Compact 
Print results 
Antivirus	Version	Last Update	Result
AhnLab-V3	2011.10.08.01	2011.10.09	-
AntiVir	7.11.15.173	2011.10.09	-
Antiy-AVL	2.0.3.7	2011.10.09	-
Avast	6.0.1289.0	2011.10.09	-
AVG	10.0.0.1190	2011.10.07	-
BitDefender	7.2	2011.10.09	-
ByteHero	1.0.0.1	2011.09.23	-
CAT-QuickHeal	11.00	2011.10.07	-
ClamAV	0.97.0.0	2011.10.09	-
Commtouch	5.3.2.6	2011.10.09	-
Comodo	10400	2011.10.09	-
DrWeb	5.0.2.03300	2011.10.09	-
Emsisoft	5.1.0.11	2011.10.09	-
eSafe	7.0.17.0	2011.10.06	-
eTrust-Vet	36.1.8605	2011.10.07	-
F-Prot	4.6.2.117	2011.10.09	-
F-Secure	9.0.16440.0	2011.10.09	-
Fortinet	4.3.370.0	2011.10.09	-
GData	22	2011.10.09	-
Ikarus	T3.1.1.107.0	2011.10.09	-
Jiangmin	13.0.900	2011.10.09	-
K7AntiVirus	9.115.5258	2011.10.08	-
Kaspersky	9.0.0.837	2011.10.09	-
McAfee	5.400.0.1158	2011.10.09	-
McAfee-GW-Edition	2010.1D	2011.10.08	-
Microsoft	1.7702	2011.10.09	-
NOD32	6528	2011.10.09	-
Norman	6.07.11	2011.10.09	-
nProtect	2011-10-09.01	2011.10.09	-
Panda	10.0.3.5	2011.10.09	-
PCTools	8.0.0.5	2011.10.09	-
Prevx	3.0	2011.10.09	-
Rising	23.78.06.02	2011.10.09	-
Sophos	4.70.0	2011.10.09	-
SUPERAntiSpyware	4.40.0.1006	2011.10.08	Rogue.Agent/Gen-Nullo[DLL]
Symantec	20111.2.0.82	2011.10.09	-
TheHacker	6.7.0.1.318	2011.10.09	-
TrendMicro	9.500.0.1008	2011.10.09	-
TrendMicro-HouseCall	9.500.0.1008	2011.10.09	-
VBA32	3.12.16.4	2011.10.07	-
VIPRE	10711	2011.10.09	-
ViRobot	2011.10.8.4709	2011.10.09	-
VirusBuster	14.1.3.0	2011.10.09	-
Additional information
Show all 
MD5 : f20d2f5cb92d0f1889ece21cd3d9300f
SHA1 : 5548dc68c8eb0184e1df5d3280fcc1c599ed5249
SHA256: 09633294a88611cbdd99436524cbd26ca0b4aa50f9e90228d02b71b10a31f7b7
ssdeep: 384:UoY8LkFtB2SYCxJQU8/Pb6LCYij0sAuefm7Jzj4W4Z8lxbYFwL3lWMJwbc:UoEjBDYCgUyb
s6hzv4W3XYFElWMJj
File size : 19918 bytes
First seen: 2011-10-09 15:14:30
Last seen : 2011-10-09 15:14:30
TrID: 
MPEG Video (100.0%)
sigcheck: 
publisher....: n/a
copyright....: n/a
product......: n/a
description..: n/a
original name: n/a
internal name: n/a
file version.: n/a
comments.....: n/a
signers......: -
signing date.: -
verified.....: Unsigned
ExifTool: 
file metadata
Error: File format error
FileSize: 19 kB
VT Community
This file has never been reviewed by any VT Community member. Be the first one to comment on it! 
VirusTotal Team


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

1. Close any open browsers.

2. Close/disable all anti virus and anti malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix.

3. Open *notepad* and copy/paste the text in the Codebox below into it:


```
KillAll::
File::
c:\program files\Common Files\wyka.dll
```
Save this as *CFScript.txt*, and as Type: *All Files* *(*.*)* in the same location as ComboFix.exe



















Refering to the picture above, drag CFScript into ComboFix.exe

When finished, it shall produce a log for you at *C:\ComboFix.txt* which I will require in your next reply.


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

ComboFix 11-10-10.04 - Compaq_Owner 10/10/2011 19:26:23.14.1 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.2.1252.1.1033.18.447.194 [GMT -5:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
Command switches used :: c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\CFScript.txt
AV: avast! Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {7591DB91-41F0-48A3-B128-1A293FD8233D}
.
FILE ::
"c:\program files\Common Files\wyka.dll"
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\1.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\a.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\b.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\c.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\d.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\e.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\f.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\g.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\h.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\i.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\j.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\k.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\l.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\m.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\mru.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\n.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\o.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\p.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\q.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\r.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\s.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\t.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\u.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\v.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\w.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\x.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\y.xml
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\z.xml
c:\documents and settings\test\Application Data\PriceGong
c:\documents and settings\test\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\mru.xml
c:\windows\system32\d3d9caps.dat
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2011-09-11 to 2011-10-11 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2011-10-10 13:00 . 2011-10-10 13:00	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\test\Local Settings\Application Data\Google
2011-10-08 23:52 . 2011-10-08 23:58	--------	d-----w-	C:\e5378691a976e1c4662a117dbec2
2011-10-08 23:22 . 2011-10-08 23:27	--------	d-----w-	C:\868cc9ed4e87c3df0665bdaa540b58
2011-10-07 23:44 . 2011-10-07 23:49	--------	d-----w-	C:\d6dbe7d8b1b3fed02ce6f051c35cdd
2011-10-07 21:39 . 2011-10-07 21:45	--------	d-----w-	C:\e6ddfae75d2df8a84b78a17baaba70
2011-10-07 00:08 . 2011-10-07 00:13	--------	d-----w-	C:\7d60409b9efa23e3ba8db209fbc3
2011-10-06 22:17 . 2011-10-06 22:17	--------	d-----w-	C:\_OTM
2011-10-06 00:58 . 2011-10-06 01:03	--------	d-----w-	C:\745fdd92d375ac8b8231439ccf
2011-10-04 01:39 . 2004-08-04 02:00	50176	------w-	c:\windows\system32\proquota.exe
2011-10-03 00:22 . 2011-10-03 00:22	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\ERUNT
2011-10-02 04:54 . 2011-10-09 00:14	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\CatRoot_bak
2011-10-02 04:03 . 2011-10-02 04:10	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\ServicePackFiles
2011-09-30 22:10 . 2011-09-30 22:15	--------	d-----w-	C:\8c1052ccbb76ede9b14ff3e1ec
2011-09-30 03:17 . 2011-09-30 03:23	--------	d-----w-	C:\70f5fa78f1c271efda
2011-09-29 00:23 . 2011-09-29 00:23	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Sun
2011-09-28 21:12 . 2011-09-06 20:45	41184	----a-w-	c:\windows\avastSS.scr
2011-09-28 21:12 . 2011-09-06 20:45	199304	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\aswBoot.exe
2011-09-28 21:11 . 2011-09-28 21:11	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\AVAST Software
2011-09-28 20:48 . 2011-09-28 20:48	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Java
2011-09-26 14:22 . 2011-09-26 14:22	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\FileHippo.com
2011-09-19 20:53 . 2011-09-19 20:53	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\ICS
2011-09-19 20:50 . 2011-09-19 20:50	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\XoftSpySE
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{e9911ec6-1bcc-40b0-9993-e0eea7f6953f}]
2011-01-17 14:54	175912	----a-w-	c:\program files\DVDVideoSoft\prxtbDVD0.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{e9911ec6-1bcc-40b0-9993-e0eea7f6953f}"= "c:\program files\DVDVideoSoft\prxtbDVD0.dll" [2011-01-17 175912]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{e9911ec6-1bcc-40b0-9993-e0eea7f6953f}]
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\Webbrowser]
"{E9911EC6-1BCC-40B0-9993-E0EEA7F6953F}"= "c:\program files\DVDVideoSoft\prxtbDVD0.dll" [2011-01-17 175912]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{e9911ec6-1bcc-40b0-9993-e0eea7f6953f}]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\00avast]
@="{472083B0-C522-11CF-8763-00608CC02F24}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{472083B0-C522-11CF-8763-00608CC02F24}]
2011-09-06 20:45	122512	----a-w-	c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashShell.dll
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"FileHippo.com"="c:\program files\FileHippo.com\UpdateChecker.exe" [2010-08-09 248832]
"swg"="c:\program files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe" [2011-10-04 39408]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"AGRSMMSG"="AGRSMMSG.exe" [2004-06-30 88363]
"SMSERIAL"="sm56hlpr.exe" [2005-01-24 544768]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2011-05-04 252136]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2011-06-06 937920]
"avast"="c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" [2011-09-06 3722416]
.
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
PMB Media Check Tool.lnk - c:\program files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\PMBCore\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe [2010-3-6 333088]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\!SASWinLogon]
2009-09-03 22:21	548352	----a-w-	c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MSIServer]
@="Service"
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnkCommon Startup
backupExtension=Common Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^Compaq_Owner^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^LimeWire On Startup.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\LimeWire On Startup.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\LimeWire On Startup.lnkStartup
backupExtension=Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^Compaq_Owner^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^RCA Detective.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\RCA Detective.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\RCA Detective.lnkStartup
backupExtension=Startup
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe ARM]
2011-06-06 17:55	937920	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ATT-SST_McciTrayApp]
2010-07-27 10:15	1573888	----a-w-	c:\program files\ATT-SST\McciTrayApp.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\BSDAppUpdater]
2011-05-11 17:52	1660232	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\BSD\AppUpdater\BSDChecker.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ContentTransferWMDetector.exe]
2008-07-11 22:51	423200	----a-w-	c:\program files\Sony\Content Transfer\ContentTransferWMDetector.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\DWQueuedReporting]
2006-10-27 00:48	434528	----a-w-	c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\DWTRIG20.EXE
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Easy Dock]
2011-01-18 14:45	585728	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\My Documents\RCA easyRip\EZDock.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\iTunesHelper]
2011-01-25 21:08	421160	----a-w-	c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Microsoft Default Manager]
2009-07-17 16:12	288080	----a-w-	c:\program files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MSN Toolbar]
2009-12-09 02:29	240992	----a-w-	c:\program files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0379.0\mswinext.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\QuickTime Task]
2010-11-29 23:38	421888	----a-w-	c:\program files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Recguard]
2004-04-15 03:43	233472	----a-w-	c:\windows\SMINST\Recguard.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SUPERAntiSpyware]
2010-07-19 17:50	2403568	----a-w-	c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\swg]
2011-10-04 00:38	39408	----a-w-	c:\program files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\VX3000]
2009-06-26 23:21	757248	----a-w-	c:\windows\vVX3000.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\XoftSpySE]
2010-09-29 18:43	4861720	----a-w-	c:\program files\XoftSpySE6\XoftSpySE.exe
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"c:\\Documents and Settings\\test\\Application Data\\Juniper Networks\\Juniper Terminal Services Client\\dsTermServ.exe"=
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]
"1036:TCP"= 1036:TCP:Akamai NetSession Interface
"5000:UDP"= 5000:UDP:Akamai NetSession Interface
.
R2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 136176]
R3 FirebirdServerMAGIXInstance;Firebird Server - MAGIX Instance;c:\program files\MAGIX\Common\Database\bin\fbserver.exe [2005-11-17 1527900]
R3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 136176]
R3 XoftSpyService;XoftSpyService;c:\program files\Common Files\XoftSpySE\6\xoftspyservice.exe [2010-09-29 582424]
S1 aswSnx;aswSnx; [x]
S1 aswSP;aswSP; [x]
S1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV.SYS [2010-02-17 12872]
S1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS [2010-05-10 67656]
S2 Akamai;Akamai NetSession Interface;c:\windows\System32\svchost.exe [2004-08-04 14336]
S2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk; [x]
S3 pcouffin;VSO Software pcouffin;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\pcouffin.sys [2010-10-03 47360]
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
Akamai	REG_MULTI_SZ Akamai
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2011-10-11 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 00:35]
.
2011-10-10 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 00:35]
.
2011-10-10 c:\windows\Tasks\ParetoLogic Registration3.job
- c:\program files\Common Files\ParetoLogic\UUS3\UUS3.dll [2009-08-28 21:15]
.
2011-10-09 c:\windows\Tasks\ParetoLogic Update Version3.job
- c:\program files\Common Files\ParetoLogic\UUS3\Pareto_Update3.exe [2009-08-28 21:15]
.
2011-10-10 c:\windows\Tasks\RegCure Program Check.job
- c:\program files\RegCure\RegCure.exe [2010-05-19 23:20]
.
2011-10-10 c:\windows\Tasks\RegCure.job
- c:\program files\RegCure\RegCure.exe [2010-05-19 23:20]
.
2011-08-05 c:\windows\Tasks\switchShakeIcon.job
- c:\program files\NCH Swift Sound\Switch\switch.exe [2010-06-20 23:41]
.
2011-10-09 c:\windows\Tasks\XoftSpySE.job
- c:\program files\XoftSpySE6\XoftSpySELauncher.exe [2010-09-29 18:43]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = https://login.yahoo.com/config/mail?.intl=us
uDefault_Search_URL = hxxp://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
uSearchMigratedDefaultURL = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-US&ie=utf8&oe=utf8
mSearch Bar = hxxp://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
uSearchAssistant = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q=%s
IE: + &Mass Downloader: download this file - c:\program files\Mass Downloader\Add_Url.htm
IE: + Mass Downloader: download &All files - c:\program files\Mass Downloader\Add_All.htm
IE: Add To Compaq Organize... - c:\progra~1\HEWLET~1\COMPAQ~1\bin/module.main/favorites\ie_add_to.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Google Sidewiki... - c:\program files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_7461B1589E8B4FB7.dll/cmsidewiki.html
Trusted Zone: $talisma_url$
Trusted Zone: intuit.com\ttlc
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.254
Handler: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - c:\program files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2011-10-10 20:04
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ... 
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
scanning hidden files ... 
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
.
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
.
- - - - - - - > 'winlogon.exe'(808)
c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\windows\system32\NTMARTA.DLL
.
- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(496)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
c:\windows\system32\MSCTF.dll
c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
c:\program files\Juniper Networks\Common Files\dsNcService.exe
c:\program files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
c:\program files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
c:\program files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
c:\windows\AGRSMMSG.exe
c:\windows\sm56hlpr.exe
c:\windows\system32\wscntfy.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2011-10-10 20:33:29 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2011-10-11 01:33
ComboFix2.txt 2011-10-06 23:58
ComboFix3.txt 2011-10-04 01:54
.
Pre-Run: 24,476,971,008 bytes free
Post-Run: 25,021,829,120 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - CAF7806474DB685CCDB41FD1019A134A


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Does SP3 work now?


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

Boy, just can't seem to catch a break......same error:

Service Pack 3 Setup could not backup registry key

HKCR\RDS.DataControl.2.81 to file c:\windows\$NTServicePackUninstall$\reg00801. 5: Access is denied.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

I`ve asked advice for your issue, i`ll get back to you...

Kevin


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

OK, I have an MS fix for you to try, courtesy of Larusso... do this:

Back up your registry as you did previously with ERUNT in reply #36. Next,

Go http://support.microsoft.com/kb/949377 and follow the instructions, use the







as opposed to the manual fix....

Let me know if this helps,

Kevin


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

So I'm clear on what you want me to do.......There are 4 steps in reply #36. Do I just do step 1 and go to the link to do the fix?


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes that is correct, back up with ERUNT, then go to the link for the fix...


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

Well, I did the backup and then the fix. I installed SP3 from safe mode as instructed earlier with no apparent issues............after the installation my computer would not boot up and still won't boot up. I&#8217;m sending this response from my work computer. I keep getting the following error:

A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

If this is the first time you have seen this error screen, restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow these steps:

Check to be sure you have adequate disk space. If a driver is identified in the stop message, disable the drive or check with the manufacturer for driver updates. Try changing video adapter.

Check with your hardware vendor for any BIOS updates. Disable memory options such as caching or shadowing. If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer, press F8 to select advanced startup options, and then select safe mode.

Technical information:

STOP: OX0000007E (OXC0000005, OXF76B8756, OXF78B3430, OXF78B312C)

I tried to reboot several times from safe mode and kept getting the same error with a few variations to the &#8220;STOP&#8221; numbers listed above (the 1st two always seemed to be the same).

I also tried to boot up using the last known good configuration with the same message.

Right now I have my computer shut off until I hear back from you. Hopefully, we can get this resolved so I can get back on line.

As a note: all along I have been able to run my free version of malwarebytes. Over the last few days I keep getting errors when I try to run it even with reinstalling it. Not sure what that is about or what would cause the errors now when it has been working all along&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Use the Windows Recovery Console to restore the registry ERUNT

- Boot your system from the Windows XP CD-ROM.
- At the welcome screen, press "R" .
- Type in the number of the Windows installation you want to repair
(usually 1), then press ENTER.
- Type in the Administrator password (leave blank if you are unsure
what it is) and press ENTER.
- At the command prompt type
*cd erdnt*
then press ENTER.
- Now type
*batch erdnt.con* <ENTER>
to restore the system registry from that folder.
- Type
exit <ENTER>
and remove the CD from the CD-ROM drive. The system should now reboot
with the restored registry.


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

I was never given a Windows XP CD-ROM with my computer.

Can I still do that from safe mode without a CD-ROM?


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Does the system boot ok in SafeMode? I thought you said it would not. If so do the following:

To restore a previous registry backup, open Windows Explorer, navigate
to the folder where you saved the backup to C:\Windows\ERDNT Open that folder and double-click the
*ERDNT.EXE* file to start the restoration program. Just follow the prompts, re-boot when finished.....


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

I went to the c:\Windows\ERDNT folder and double-clicked to open the file and let it run. When the computer rebooted I got the same error:

A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

If this is the first time you have seen this error screen, restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow these steps:

Check to be sure you have adequate disk space. If a driver is identified in the stop message, disable the drive or check with the manufacturer for driver updates. Try changing video adapter.

Check with your hardware vendor for any BIOS updates. Disable memory options such as caching or shadowing. If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer, press F8 to select advanced startup options, and then select safe mode.

Technical information:

STOP: OX0000007E (OXC0000005, OXF76B8756, OXF78B3430, OXF78B312C)

What should I do now?


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Do the following:

Restart your computer, continuously tap the F8 until you see the Windows advanced Menu, from the options select "Safe mode".


 Click Start, and then click Run.
 Copy and then paste the following command in the Open box, and then press ENTER:

*appwiz.cpl*

 Click to select the Show Updates check box.
 Click Windows XP Service Pack 3, and then click Remove.
 Click Finish to restart the computer after the removal process is complete.

If that does not work do the following:

Restart your computer, continuously tap the F8 until you see the Windows advanced Menu, from the options select "Safe mode with a Command prompt".


 If you are prompted to select an operating system, use the arrow keys to select the appropriate operating system for your computer, and then press ENTER.
 Log on as an administrator or with an account that has administrator credentials.
 At the command prompt, type or copy and right click paste *%systemroot%\system32\restore\rstrui.exe*, and then press ENTER.
 Follow the instructions that appear on the screen to restore your computer to a functional state.


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

I was able to do the 1st step in your last message and have removed Service Pack 3. The computer has rebooted normally without any error messages.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

OK, run the following, this is purely diagnostic and will make no changes.


 Please download *Junction.zip* and save it to your desktop.
 Unzip it and put junction.exe in the *Windows* directory *(C:\Windows).* so you have * C:\Windows\Junction.exe*
 Now go to Start > Run to open a run box > Copy and paste the following command in the open run box and click OK:

*cmd /c junction -s c:\ >log.txt&log.txt& del log.txt*

 A command window will open and the system will be scanned.
 Wait until a log file opens.
 Copy and paste log in your next reply

Kevin


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

Junction v1.06 - Windows junction creator and reparse point viewer
Copyright (C) 2000-2010 Mark Russinovich
Sysinternals - www.sysinternals.com

Failed to open \\?\c:\\pagefile.sys: The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process.

Failed to open \\?\c:\\70f5fa78f1c271efda\i386: Access is denied.

Failed to open \\?\c:\\745fdd92d375ac8b8231439ccf\i386: Access is denied.

Failed to open \\?\c:\\7d60409b9efa23e3ba8db209fbc3\i386: Access is denied.

Failed to open \\?\c:\\868cc9ed4e87c3df0665bdaa540b58\i386: Access is denied.

Failed to open \\?\c:\\8c1052ccbb76ede9b14ff3e1ec\i386: Access is denied.

...
Failed to open \\?\c:\\d6dbe7d8b1b3fed02ce6f051c35cdd\i386: Access is denied.

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...
Failed to open \\?\c:\\e6ddfae75d2df8a84b78a17baaba70\i386: Access is denied.

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

.
Failed to open \\?\c:\\Qoobox\BackEnv: Access is denied.

..

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...\\?\c:\\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a: JUNCTION
Print Name : C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_System.EnterpriseServices_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_2.0.0.0_x-ww_7d5f3790
Substitute Name: C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_System.EnterpriseServices_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_2.0.0.0_x-ww_7d5f3790

\\?\c:\\WINDOWS\assembly\GAC_MSIL\IEExecRemote\2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a: JUNCTION
Print Name : C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\MSIL_IEExecRemote_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_2.0.0.0_x-ww_6e57c34e
Substitute Name: C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\MSIL_IEExecRemote_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_2.0.0.0_x-ww_6e57c34e

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

I`m at a total loss why SP3 will not install for you, I`m going to post again in our private forum and see if any of the Technical experts have an answer.
Also can you open a thread in the XP section of the Operating System Forum http://forums.techguy.org/21-windows-xp/ explain SP3 will not install, also give a link back to this thread.

Thanks,

Kevin....


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

OK, do the following please and copy paste the two produced logs to your reply....

Download







*OTL* from any of the following links and save to your Desktop:

*Link 1*
*Link 2*
*Link 3*
*Link 4*


 Double click on the icon to run it, Vista or Windows 7 users right click and select Run as Administartor. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted.
 In the lower right corner, checkmark "LOP Check" and checkmark "Purity Check".
 Click the *Run Scan* button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long.
 When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. OTL.Txt and Extras.Txt. These are saved in the same location as OTL.
 Please copy (Edit->Select All, Edit->Copy) the contents of these files, one at a time, and post them in your reply

Kevin


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

OTL Extras logfile created on: 10/24/2011 4:15:49 PM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.31.0 Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18702)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

447.48 Mb Total Physical Memory | 99.93 Mb Available Physical Memory | 22.33% Memory free
1.32 Gb Paging File | 0.69 Gb Available in Paging File | 52.46% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 768 1344 [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 106.99 Gb Total Space | 18.01 Gb Free Space | 16.84% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 4.79 Gb Total Space | 0.38 Gb Free Space | 7.92% Space Free | Partition Type: FAT32

Computer Name: KEANY | User Name: Compaq_Owner | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Extra Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== File Associations ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.cpl [@ = cplfile] -- rundll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL "%1",%*
.url [@ = InternetShortcut] -- rundll32.exe ieframe.dll,OpenURL %l

========== Shell Spawning ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %*
comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cplfile [cplopen] -- rundll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL "%1",%*
exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
InternetShortcut [open] -- rundll32.exe ieframe.dll,OpenURL %l
piffile [open] -- "%1" %*
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1"
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe /idlist,%I,%L (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe /e,/idlist,%I,%L (Microsoft Corporation)
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Security Center Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]
"FirstRunDisabled" = 1
"AntiVirusOverride" = 0
"FirewallOverride" = 0
"AntiVirusDisableNotify" = 0
"FirewallDisableNotify" = 0
"UpdatesDisableNotify" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\AhnlabAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\ComputerAssociatesAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\KasperskyAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\McAfeeAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\McAfeeFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\PandaAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\PandaFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\SophosAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\SymantecAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\SymantecFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\TinyFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\TrendAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\TrendFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\ZoneLabsFirewall]

========== System Restore Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SystemRestore]
"DisableSR" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Sr]
"Start" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SrService]
"Start" = 2

========== Firewall Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\DomainProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\StandardProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]

========== Authorized Applications List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"C:\Documents and Settings\test\Application Data\Juniper Networks\Juniper Terminal Services Client\dsTermServ.exe" = C:\Documents and Settings\test\Application Data\Juniper Networks\Juniper Terminal Services Client\dsTermServ.exe:*:Enabled:Juniper Terminal Services Client -- (Juniper Networks)
"C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\6750491\Program\Compaq Connections.exe" = C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\6750491\Program\Compaq Connections.exe:*:Enabled:BackWeb for Presario
"C:\Program Files\EarthLink TotalAccess\TaskPanl.exe" = C:\Program Files\EarthLink TotalAccess\TaskPanl.exe:*:Enabled:Earthlink

========== HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{002D9D5E-29BA-3E6D-9BC4-3D7D6DBC735C}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 ATL Update kb973924 - x86 9.0.30729.4148
"{01501EBA-EC35-4F9F-8889-3BE346E5DA13}" = MSXML4 Parser
"{06E6E30D-B498-442F-A943-07DE41D7F785}" = Microsoft Search Enhancement Pack
"{08234a0d-cf39-4dca-99f0-0c5cb496da81}" = MSN Toolbar
"{0840B4D6-7DD1-4187-8523-E6FC0007EFB7}" = Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
"{0DFB3DE8-65B9-44FF-AA0A-3BECC5A2BFD1}" = Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
"{0EB5D9B7-8E6C-4A9E-B74F-16B7EE89A67B}" = Microsoft Plus! Photo Story 2 LE
"{14291118-0C19-45EA-A4FA-5C1C0F5FDE09}" = Primo
"{18455581-E099-4BA8-BC6B-F34B2F06600C}" = Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
"{1A103D70-5C9B-4E1A-B306-5106C68F9914}" = Microsoft Plus! Dancer LE
"{1a413f37-ed88-4fec-9666-5c48dc4b7bb7}" = YouTube Downloader 2.5.7
"{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
"{2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}" = Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
"{2656D0AB-9EA4-4C58-A117-635F3CED8B93}" = Microsoft UI Engine
"{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83216021FF}" = Java(TM) 6 Update 21
"{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83217000FF}" = Java(TM) 7
"{2A981294-F14C-4F0F-9627-D793270922F8}" = Bonjour
"{350C97B0-3D7C-4EE8-BAA9-00BCB3D54227}" = WebFldrs XP
"{416D80BA-6F6D-4672-B7CF-F54DA2F80B44}" = Microsoft Works
"{4A03706F-666A-4037-7777-5F2748764D10}" = Java Auto Updater
"{4BB05099-1963-4268-A3BB-9153964750ED}" = XoftSpySE
"{57752979-A1C9-4C02-856B-FBB27AC4E02C}" = QuickTime
"{5BF5F9C5-E95B-4AFA-94BE-F2A9CA73B61D}" = Apple Mobile Device Support
"{61BEA823-ECAF-49F1-8378-A59B3B8AD247}" = Microsoft Default Manager
"{6675CA7F-E51B-4F6A-99D4-F8F0124C6EAA}" = Sonic Express Labeler
"{6B350CA4-0031-0002-3757-34999AD85AEC}" = InterVideo WinDVD Creator
"{6E45BA47-383C-4C1E-8ED0-0D4845C293D7}" = Microsoft Plus! Digital Media Edition Installer
"{70F8B183-99EB-4304-BA35-080E2DFFD2A3}" = Age of Empires III
"{7299052b-02a4-4627-81f2-1818da5d550d}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{770657D0-A123-3C07-8E44-1C83EC895118}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
"{7B3F0113-E63C-4D6D-AF19-111A3165CCA2}" = Text-To-Speech-Runtime
"{7C5B4583-7CBF-4289-B195-03B553959DEA}" = VoiceOver Kit
"{8105684D-8CA6-440D-8F58-7E5FD67A499D}" = Easy Internet Sign-up
"{837b34e3-7c30-493c-8f6a-2b0f04e2912c}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{86D4B82A-ABED-442A-BE86-96357B70F4FE}" = Ask Toolbar
"{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}" = Microsoft Silverlight
"{900B1197-53F5-4F46-A882-2CFFFE2EEDCB}" = Logitech Desktop Messenger
"{90120000-0020-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
"{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}" = Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003
"{9541FED0-327F-4DF0-8B96-EF57EF622F19}" = Sonic RecordNow!
"{97C82B44-D408-4F14-9252-47FC1636D23E}_is1" = IZArc 4.1.6
"{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
"{A3051CD0-2F64-3813-A88D-B8DCCDE8F8C7}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
"{A65F7CF8-6F76-40CE-B44D-D5A89D9881C7}" = MSN Toolbar Platform
"{A92DAB39-4E2C-4304-9AB6-BC44E68B55E2}" = Google Update Helper
"{AAD47011-8518-4608-9656-951DA35B587B}" = iTunes
"{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-AA1000000001}" = Adobe Reader X (10.1.1)
"{B2B123D3-E780-4EB0-B540-18F5FCC6EFE9}_is1" = ISO Image Burner 1.1
"{BB406CEB-6207-4512-9BB2-89950DC9D6B6}_is1" = ConvertXtoDVD 2.2.3.258
"{C09FB3CD-3D0C-3F2D-899A-6A1D67F2073F}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
"{C3F058C0-A21C-452D-8D99-95B1A45F417D}" = InterVideo DiscLabel
"{C41300B9-185D-475E-BFEC-39EF732F19B1}" = Apple Software Update
"{CB2F7EDD-9D1F-43C1-90FC-4F52EAE172A1}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
"{CDDCBBF1-2703-46BC-938B-BCC81A1EEAAA}" = SUPERAntiSpyware
"{CE2CDD62-0124-36CA-84D3-9F4DCF5C5BD9}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
"{CFADE4AF-C0CF-4A04-A776-741318F1658F}" = Content Transfer
"{D0122362-6333-4DE4-93F6-A5A2F3CC101A}" = Compaq Organize
"{D5068583-D569-468B-9755-5FBF5848F46F}" = Sony Picture Utility
"{DABF43D9-1104-4764-927B-5BED1274A3B0}" = Runtime
"{DB518BA6-CB74-4EB6-9ABD-880B6D6E1F38}" = HpSdpAppCoreApp
"{DB6AB705-C9BD-40E3-8929-2EA57F36A4FF}_is1" = ConvertXtoDVD 4.1.2.336
"{EE6097DD-05F4-4178-9719-D3170BF098E8}" = Apple Application Support
"{FF66E9F6-83E7-3A3E-AF14-8DE9A809A6A4}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
"Adobe Flash Player ActiveX" = Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
"Age of Empires 2.0" = Microsoft Age of Empires II
"Age of Mythology 1.0" = Age of Mythology
"Akamai" = Akamai NetSession Interface
"Ashampoo Burning Studio 6 FREE_is1" = Ashampoo Burning Studio 6 FREE v.6.80
"ATT-SST" = AT&T Service & Support Tool
"Audacity_is1" = Audacity 1.2.6
"avast" = avast! Free Antivirus
"AVS Audio Converter 6.1_is1" = AVS Audio Converter version 6.1
"AVS Update Manager_is1" = AVS Update Manager 1.0
"AVS4YOU Software Navigator_is1" = AVS4YOU Software Navigator 1.3
"CAL" = Canon Camera Access Library
"CameraWindowDC" = Canon Utilities CameraWindow DC
"CameraWindowDVC5" = Canon Utilities CameraWindow DC_DV 5 for ZoomBrowser EX
"CameraWindowDVC6" = Canon Utilities CameraWindow DC_DV 6 for ZoomBrowser EX
"CameraWindowLauncher" = Canon Utilities CameraWindow
"Canon G.726 WMP-Decoder" = Canon G.726 WMP-Decoder
"CSCLIB" = Canon Camera Support Core Library
"Emicsoft iPod Manager_is1" = Emicsoft iPod Manager
"EOS Utility" = Canon Utilities EOS Utility
"ERUNT_is1" = ERUNT 1.1j
"ExpressBurn" = Express Burn
"FileHippo.com" = FileHippo.com Update Checker
"Firebird SQL Server US" = Firebird SQL Server - MAGIX Edition
"Free Audio CD Burner_is1" = Free Audio CD Burner version 1.4.7
"Free Audio Converter_is1" = Free Audio Converter version 1.2
"Free Easy Burner_is1" = Free Easy Burner V 1.2.43
"Free YouTube To MP3 Converter_is1" = Free YouTube To MP3 Converter 4.2.2
"FrostWire 5" = FrostWire 5.0.7
"IDNMitigationAPIs" = Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
"ie8" = Windows Internet Explorer 8
"InfraRecorder" = InfraRecorder
"InstallShield_{70F8B183-99EB-4304-BA35-080E2DFFD2A3}" = Age of Empires III
"InstallShield_{8105684D-8CA6-440D-8F58-7E5FD67A499D}" = Easy Internet Sign-up
"IsoBuster_is1" = IsoBuster 2.8
"Juniper Network Connect 6.5.0" = Juniper Networks Network Connect 6.5.0
"KLiteCodecPack_is1" = K-Lite Codec Pack 4.0.0 (Full)
"MAGIX Music Maker 15 Trial US" = MAGIX Music Maker 15 Trial 15.0.1.8 (US)
"MAGIX Screenshare US" = MAGIX Screenshare 4.3.6.1987 (US)
"Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware_is1" = Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware version 1.51.2.1300
"MediaWidget - Easy iPod Transfer_is1" = MediaWidget 6.0
"MetaProducts Mass Downloader" = MetaProducts Mass Downloader
"Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 (1033)" = Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
"Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1" = Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
"MovieEditTask" = Canon MovieEdit Task for ZoomBrowser EX
"MSCompPackV1" = Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
"MyCamera" = Canon Utilities MyCamera
"MyCameraDC" = Canon Utilities MyCamera DC
"NLSDownlevelMapping" = Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
"PhotoStitch" = Canon Utilities PhotoStitch
"RAW Image Task" = Canon RAW Image Task for ZoomBrowser EX
"RCA Detective™_is1" = RCA Detective™ 3.0.1.1
"RCA easyRip_is1" = RCA easyRip 2.5.2.0
"RCA Updater_is1" = RCA Updater 2.0.5.0
"RegCure" = RegCure
"RemoteCaptureDC" = Canon Utilities RemoteCapture DC
"RemoteCaptureTask" = Canon Utilities RemoteCapture Task for ZoomBrowser EX
"SiS VGA Driver" = SiS VGA Utilities
"SMSERIAL" = Motorola SM56 Speakerphone Modem
"SnagIt5" = SnagIt 5
"Surf Canyon" = Fast Search by Surf Canyon
"Switch" = Switch Sound File Converter
"Uninstall_is1" = Uninstall 1.0.0.1
"vShare" = vShare Plugin
"WIC" = Windows Imaging Component
"WinAVI All in One Converter" = WinAVI All in One Converter
"Windows Media Format Runtime" = Windows Media Format 11 runtime
"Windows Media Player" = Windows Media Player 11
"WinX Free PSP Video Converter_is1" = WinX Free PSP Video Converter 3.2.18
"WMFDist11" = Windows Media Format 11 runtime
"wmp11" = Windows Media Player 11
"Wondershare DVD to Walkman Converter_is1" = Wondershare DVD to Walkman Converter(Build 3.8.0)
"Wondershare Video to Walkman Converter_is1" = Wondershare Video to Walkman Converter(Build 4.2.0.56)
"Wondershare Walkman Video Suite_is1" = Wondershare Walkman Video Suite(Build 4.0.3.1)
"Wudf01000" = Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
"Yahoo! Companion" = att.net Toolbar
"Yahoo! Mail" = att.net Internet Mail
"Yahoo! Software Update" = Yahoo! Software Update
"Zoo Tycoon 1.0" = Zoo Tycoon: Complete Collection
"ZoomBrowser EX" = Canon Utilities ZoomBrowser EX
"ZoomBrowser EX Memory Card Utility" = Canon ZoomBrowser EX Memory Card Utility

========== HKEY_CURRENT_USER Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"CopyTrans Suite" = CopyTrans Suite Remove Only
"Google Chrome" = Google Chrome
"Juniper_Setup_Client" = Juniper Networks Setup Client

========== Last 10 Event Log Errors ==========

[ Application Events ]
Error - 10/23/2011 1:07:34 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = MsiInstaller | ID = 10005
Description = Product: Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 -- Internal Error 2908. {7DD61C22-61FD-40E9-9EEA-98D7DA3BAAA2}

Error - 10/23/2011 1:07:38 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = MsiInstaller | ID = 11706
Description = Product: Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 -- Error 1706.No valid source
could be found for product Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1. The Windows installer
cannot continue.

Error - 10/23/2011 1:07:47 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = MsiInstaller | ID = 1023
Description = Product: Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 - Update '{2A3320D6-C805-4280-B423-B665BDE33D8F}'
could not be installed. Error code 1603. Additional information is available in
the log file C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\NDP1.1sp1-KB979906-X86\NDP1.1sp1-KB979906-X86-msi.0.log.

Error - 10/23/2011 1:08:03 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = NativeWrapper | ID = 5000
Description =

Error - 10/24/2011 1:03:37 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = MsiInstaller | ID = 10005
Description = Product: Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 -- Internal Error 2908. {62A403FE-2AB1-4CBA-A17B-651AFFACE2CD}

Error - 10/24/2011 1:03:37 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = MsiInstaller | ID = 10005
Description = Product: Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 -- Internal Error 2908. {0548FC4E-9256-4341-AD34-27D534CDE619}

Error - 10/24/2011 1:03:37 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = MsiInstaller | ID = 10005
Description = Product: Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 -- Internal Error 2908. {7DD61C22-61FD-40E9-9EEA-98D7DA3BAAA2}

Error - 10/24/2011 1:03:38 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = MsiInstaller | ID = 11706
Description = Product: Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 -- Error 1706.No valid source
could be found for product Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1. The Windows installer
cannot continue.

Error - 10/24/2011 1:03:41 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = MsiInstaller | ID = 1023
Description = Product: Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 - Update '{2A3320D6-C805-4280-B423-B665BDE33D8F}'
could not be installed. Error code 1603. Additional information is available in
the log file C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\NDP1.1sp1-KB979906-X86\NDP1.1sp1-KB979906-X86-msi.0.log.

Error - 10/24/2011 1:03:45 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = NativeWrapper | ID = 5000
Description =

[ System Events ]
Error - 10/23/2011 1:08:12 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = Windows Update Agent | ID = 20
Description = Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update
with error 0x80070643: Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 SP1 Security Update for Windows
2000 and Windows XP (KB979906).

Error - 10/23/2011 1:17:12 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = Windows Update Agent | ID = 20
Description = Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update
with error 0x8007f0ed: Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648).

Error - 10/23/2011 11:59:40 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = DCOM | ID = 10005
Description = DCOM got error "%2" attempting to start the service gusvc with arguments
"" in order to run the server: {89DAE4CD-9F17-4980-902A-99BA84A8F5C8}

Error - 10/23/2011 11:59:56 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = DCOM | ID = 10005
Description = DCOM got error "%2" attempting to start the service gusvc with arguments
"" in order to run the server: {89DAE4CD-9F17-4980-902A-99BA84A8F5C8}

Error - 10/24/2011 1:02:11 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = NtServicePack | ID = 921877
Description =

Error - 10/24/2011 1:02:25 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = Windows Update Agent | ID = 20
Description = Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update
with error 0x8007007e: Security Update for Windows XP (KB958470).

Error - 10/24/2011 1:03:53 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = Windows Update Agent | ID = 20
Description = Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update
with error 0x80070643: Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 SP1 Security Update for Windows
2000 and Windows XP (KB979906).

Error - 10/24/2011 1:07:49 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = Windows Update Agent | ID = 20
Description = Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update
with error 0x8007f0ed: Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648).

Error - 10/24/2011 4:59:11 PM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = DCOM | ID = 10005
Description = DCOM got error "%2" attempting to start the service gusvc with arguments
"" in order to run the server: {89DAE4CD-9F17-4980-902A-99BA84A8F5C8}

Error - 10/24/2011 4:59:15 PM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = DCOM | ID = 10005
Description = DCOM got error "%2" attempting to start the service gusvc with arguments
"" in order to run the server: {89DAE4CD-9F17-4980-902A-99BA84A8F5C8}

< End of report >


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

OTL Extras logfile created on: 10/24/2011 4:15:49 PM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.31.0 Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18702)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

447.48 Mb Total Physical Memory | 99.93 Mb Available Physical Memory | 22.33% Memory free
1.32 Gb Paging File | 0.69 Gb Available in Paging File | 52.46% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 768 1344 [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 106.99 Gb Total Space | 18.01 Gb Free Space | 16.84% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 4.79 Gb Total Space | 0.38 Gb Free Space | 7.92% Space Free | Partition Type: FAT32

Computer Name: KEANY | User Name: Compaq_Owner | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Extra Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== File Associations ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.cpl [@ = cplfile] -- rundll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL "%1",%*
.url [@ = InternetShortcut] -- rundll32.exe ieframe.dll,OpenURL %l

========== Shell Spawning ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %*
comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cplfile [cplopen] -- rundll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL "%1",%*
exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
InternetShortcut [open] -- rundll32.exe ieframe.dll,OpenURL %l
piffile [open] -- "%1" %*
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1"
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe /idlist,%I,%L (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe /e,/idlist,%I,%L (Microsoft Corporation)
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Security Center Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]
"FirstRunDisabled" = 1
"AntiVirusOverride" = 0
"FirewallOverride" = 0
"AntiVirusDisableNotify" = 0
"FirewallDisableNotify" = 0
"UpdatesDisableNotify" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\AhnlabAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\ComputerAssociatesAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\KasperskyAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\McAfeeAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\McAfeeFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\PandaAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\PandaFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\SophosAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\SymantecAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\SymantecFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\TinyFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\TrendAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\TrendFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\ZoneLabsFirewall]

========== System Restore Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SystemRestore]
"DisableSR" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Sr]
"Start" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SrService]
"Start" = 2

========== Firewall Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\DomainProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\StandardProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]

========== Authorized Applications List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"C:\Documents and Settings\test\Application Data\Juniper Networks\Juniper Terminal Services Client\dsTermServ.exe" = C:\Documents and Settings\test\Application Data\Juniper Networks\Juniper Terminal Services Client\dsTermServ.exe:*:Enabled:Juniper Terminal Services Client -- (Juniper Networks)
"C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\6750491\Program\Compaq Connections.exe" = C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\6750491\Program\Compaq Connections.exe:*:Enabled:BackWeb for Presario
"C:\Program Files\EarthLink TotalAccess\TaskPanl.exe" = C:\Program Files\EarthLink TotalAccess\TaskPanl.exe:*:Enabled:Earthlink

========== HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{002D9D5E-29BA-3E6D-9BC4-3D7D6DBC735C}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 ATL Update kb973924 - x86 9.0.30729.4148
"{01501EBA-EC35-4F9F-8889-3BE346E5DA13}" = MSXML4 Parser
"{06E6E30D-B498-442F-A943-07DE41D7F785}" = Microsoft Search Enhancement Pack
"{08234a0d-cf39-4dca-99f0-0c5cb496da81}" = MSN Toolbar
"{0840B4D6-7DD1-4187-8523-E6FC0007EFB7}" = Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
"{0DFB3DE8-65B9-44FF-AA0A-3BECC5A2BFD1}" = Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
"{0EB5D9B7-8E6C-4A9E-B74F-16B7EE89A67B}" = Microsoft Plus! Photo Story 2 LE
"{14291118-0C19-45EA-A4FA-5C1C0F5FDE09}" = Primo
"{18455581-E099-4BA8-BC6B-F34B2F06600C}" = Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
"{1A103D70-5C9B-4E1A-B306-5106C68F9914}" = Microsoft Plus! Dancer LE
"{1a413f37-ed88-4fec-9666-5c48dc4b7bb7}" = YouTube Downloader 2.5.7
"{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
"{2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}" = Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
"{2656D0AB-9EA4-4C58-A117-635F3CED8B93}" = Microsoft UI Engine
"{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83216021FF}" = Java(TM) 6 Update 21
"{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83217000FF}" = Java(TM) 7
"{2A981294-F14C-4F0F-9627-D793270922F8}" = Bonjour
"{350C97B0-3D7C-4EE8-BAA9-00BCB3D54227}" = WebFldrs XP
"{416D80BA-6F6D-4672-B7CF-F54DA2F80B44}" = Microsoft Works
"{4A03706F-666A-4037-7777-5F2748764D10}" = Java Auto Updater
"{4BB05099-1963-4268-A3BB-9153964750ED}" = XoftSpySE
"{57752979-A1C9-4C02-856B-FBB27AC4E02C}" = QuickTime
"{5BF5F9C5-E95B-4AFA-94BE-F2A9CA73B61D}" = Apple Mobile Device Support
"{61BEA823-ECAF-49F1-8378-A59B3B8AD247}" = Microsoft Default Manager
"{6675CA7F-E51B-4F6A-99D4-F8F0124C6EAA}" = Sonic Express Labeler
"{6B350CA4-0031-0002-3757-34999AD85AEC}" = InterVideo WinDVD Creator
"{6E45BA47-383C-4C1E-8ED0-0D4845C293D7}" = Microsoft Plus! Digital Media Edition Installer
"{70F8B183-99EB-4304-BA35-080E2DFFD2A3}" = Age of Empires III
"{7299052b-02a4-4627-81f2-1818da5d550d}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{770657D0-A123-3C07-8E44-1C83EC895118}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
"{7B3F0113-E63C-4D6D-AF19-111A3165CCA2}" = Text-To-Speech-Runtime
"{7C5B4583-7CBF-4289-B195-03B553959DEA}" = VoiceOver Kit
"{8105684D-8CA6-440D-8F58-7E5FD67A499D}" = Easy Internet Sign-up
"{837b34e3-7c30-493c-8f6a-2b0f04e2912c}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{86D4B82A-ABED-442A-BE86-96357B70F4FE}" = Ask Toolbar
"{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}" = Microsoft Silverlight
"{900B1197-53F5-4F46-A882-2CFFFE2EEDCB}" = Logitech Desktop Messenger
"{90120000-0020-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
"{91E30409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}" = Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003
"{9541FED0-327F-4DF0-8B96-EF57EF622F19}" = Sonic RecordNow!
"{97C82B44-D408-4F14-9252-47FC1636D23E}_is1" = IZArc 4.1.6
"{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
"{A3051CD0-2F64-3813-A88D-B8DCCDE8F8C7}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
"{A65F7CF8-6F76-40CE-B44D-D5A89D9881C7}" = MSN Toolbar Platform
"{A92DAB39-4E2C-4304-9AB6-BC44E68B55E2}" = Google Update Helper
"{AAD47011-8518-4608-9656-951DA35B587B}" = iTunes
"{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-AA1000000001}" = Adobe Reader X (10.1.1)
"{B2B123D3-E780-4EB0-B540-18F5FCC6EFE9}_is1" = ISO Image Burner 1.1
"{BB406CEB-6207-4512-9BB2-89950DC9D6B6}_is1" = ConvertXtoDVD 2.2.3.258
"{C09FB3CD-3D0C-3F2D-899A-6A1D67F2073F}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
"{C3F058C0-A21C-452D-8D99-95B1A45F417D}" = InterVideo DiscLabel
"{C41300B9-185D-475E-BFEC-39EF732F19B1}" = Apple Software Update
"{CB2F7EDD-9D1F-43C1-90FC-4F52EAE172A1}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
"{CDDCBBF1-2703-46BC-938B-BCC81A1EEAAA}" = SUPERAntiSpyware
"{CE2CDD62-0124-36CA-84D3-9F4DCF5C5BD9}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
"{CFADE4AF-C0CF-4A04-A776-741318F1658F}" = Content Transfer
"{D0122362-6333-4DE4-93F6-A5A2F3CC101A}" = Compaq Organize
"{D5068583-D569-468B-9755-5FBF5848F46F}" = Sony Picture Utility
"{DABF43D9-1104-4764-927B-5BED1274A3B0}" = Runtime
"{DB518BA6-CB74-4EB6-9ABD-880B6D6E1F38}" = HpSdpAppCoreApp
"{DB6AB705-C9BD-40E3-8929-2EA57F36A4FF}_is1" = ConvertXtoDVD 4.1.2.336
"{EE6097DD-05F4-4178-9719-D3170BF098E8}" = Apple Application Support
"{FF66E9F6-83E7-3A3E-AF14-8DE9A809A6A4}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
"Adobe Flash Player ActiveX" = Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
"Age of Empires 2.0" = Microsoft Age of Empires II
"Age of Mythology 1.0" = Age of Mythology
"Akamai" = Akamai NetSession Interface
"Ashampoo Burning Studio 6 FREE_is1" = Ashampoo Burning Studio 6 FREE v.6.80
"ATT-SST" = AT&T Service & Support Tool
"Audacity_is1" = Audacity 1.2.6
"avast" = avast! Free Antivirus
"AVS Audio Converter 6.1_is1" = AVS Audio Converter version 6.1
"AVS Update Manager_is1" = AVS Update Manager 1.0
"AVS4YOU Software Navigator_is1" = AVS4YOU Software Navigator 1.3
"CAL" = Canon Camera Access Library
"CameraWindowDC" = Canon Utilities CameraWindow DC
"CameraWindowDVC5" = Canon Utilities CameraWindow DC_DV 5 for ZoomBrowser EX
"CameraWindowDVC6" = Canon Utilities CameraWindow DC_DV 6 for ZoomBrowser EX
"CameraWindowLauncher" = Canon Utilities CameraWindow
"Canon G.726 WMP-Decoder" = Canon G.726 WMP-Decoder
"CSCLIB" = Canon Camera Support Core Library
"Emicsoft iPod Manager_is1" = Emicsoft iPod Manager
"EOS Utility" = Canon Utilities EOS Utility
"ERUNT_is1" = ERUNT 1.1j
"ExpressBurn" = Express Burn
"FileHippo.com" = FileHippo.com Update Checker
"Firebird SQL Server US" = Firebird SQL Server - MAGIX Edition
"Free Audio CD Burner_is1" = Free Audio CD Burner version 1.4.7
"Free Audio Converter_is1" = Free Audio Converter version 1.2
"Free Easy Burner_is1" = Free Easy Burner V 1.2.43
"Free YouTube To MP3 Converter_is1" = Free YouTube To MP3 Converter 4.2.2
"FrostWire 5" = FrostWire 5.0.7
"IDNMitigationAPIs" = Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
"ie8" = Windows Internet Explorer 8
"InfraRecorder" = InfraRecorder
"InstallShield_{70F8B183-99EB-4304-BA35-080E2DFFD2A3}" = Age of Empires III
"InstallShield_{8105684D-8CA6-440D-8F58-7E5FD67A499D}" = Easy Internet Sign-up
"IsoBuster_is1" = IsoBuster 2.8
"Juniper Network Connect 6.5.0" = Juniper Networks Network Connect 6.5.0
"KLiteCodecPack_is1" = K-Lite Codec Pack 4.0.0 (Full)
"MAGIX Music Maker 15 Trial US" = MAGIX Music Maker 15 Trial 15.0.1.8 (US)
"MAGIX Screenshare US" = MAGIX Screenshare 4.3.6.1987 (US)
"Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware_is1" = Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware version 1.51.2.1300
"MediaWidget - Easy iPod Transfer_is1" = MediaWidget 6.0
"MetaProducts Mass Downloader" = MetaProducts Mass Downloader
"Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 (1033)" = Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
"Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1" = Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
"MovieEditTask" = Canon MovieEdit Task for ZoomBrowser EX
"MSCompPackV1" = Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
"MyCamera" = Canon Utilities MyCamera
"MyCameraDC" = Canon Utilities MyCamera DC
"NLSDownlevelMapping" = Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
"PhotoStitch" = Canon Utilities PhotoStitch
"RAW Image Task" = Canon RAW Image Task for ZoomBrowser EX
"RCA Detective™_is1" = RCA Detective™ 3.0.1.1
"RCA easyRip_is1" = RCA easyRip 2.5.2.0
"RCA Updater_is1" = RCA Updater 2.0.5.0
"RegCure" = RegCure
"RemoteCaptureDC" = Canon Utilities RemoteCapture DC
"RemoteCaptureTask" = Canon Utilities RemoteCapture Task for ZoomBrowser EX
"SiS VGA Driver" = SiS VGA Utilities
"SMSERIAL" = Motorola SM56 Speakerphone Modem
"SnagIt5" = SnagIt 5
"Surf Canyon" = Fast Search by Surf Canyon
"Switch" = Switch Sound File Converter
"Uninstall_is1" = Uninstall 1.0.0.1
"vShare" = vShare Plugin
"WIC" = Windows Imaging Component
"WinAVI All in One Converter" = WinAVI All in One Converter
"Windows Media Format Runtime" = Windows Media Format 11 runtime
"Windows Media Player" = Windows Media Player 11
"WinX Free PSP Video Converter_is1" = WinX Free PSP Video Converter 3.2.18
"WMFDist11" = Windows Media Format 11 runtime
"wmp11" = Windows Media Player 11
"Wondershare DVD to Walkman Converter_is1" = Wondershare DVD to Walkman Converter(Build 3.8.0)
"Wondershare Video to Walkman Converter_is1" = Wondershare Video to Walkman Converter(Build 4.2.0.56)
"Wondershare Walkman Video Suite_is1" = Wondershare Walkman Video Suite(Build 4.0.3.1)
"Wudf01000" = Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
"Yahoo! Companion" = att.net Toolbar
"Yahoo! Mail" = att.net Internet Mail
"Yahoo! Software Update" = Yahoo! Software Update
"Zoo Tycoon 1.0" = Zoo Tycoon: Complete Collection
"ZoomBrowser EX" = Canon Utilities ZoomBrowser EX
"ZoomBrowser EX Memory Card Utility" = Canon ZoomBrowser EX Memory Card Utility

========== HKEY_CURRENT_USER Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"CopyTrans Suite" = CopyTrans Suite Remove Only
"Google Chrome" = Google Chrome
"Juniper_Setup_Client" = Juniper Networks Setup Client

========== Last 10 Event Log Errors ==========

[ Application Events ]
Error - 10/23/2011 1:07:34 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = MsiInstaller | ID = 10005
Description = Product: Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 -- Internal Error 2908. {7DD61C22-61FD-40E9-9EEA-98D7DA3BAAA2}

Error - 10/23/2011 1:07:38 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = MsiInstaller | ID = 11706
Description = Product: Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 -- Error 1706.No valid source
could be found for product Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1. The Windows installer
cannot continue.

Error - 10/23/2011 1:07:47 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = MsiInstaller | ID = 1023
Description = Product: Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 - Update '{2A3320D6-C805-4280-B423-B665BDE33D8F}'
could not be installed. Error code 1603. Additional information is available in
the log file C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\NDP1.1sp1-KB979906-X86\NDP1.1sp1-KB979906-X86-msi.0.log.

Error - 10/23/2011 1:08:03 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = NativeWrapper | ID = 5000
Description =

Error - 10/24/2011 1:03:37 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = MsiInstaller | ID = 10005
Description = Product: Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 -- Internal Error 2908. {62A403FE-2AB1-4CBA-A17B-651AFFACE2CD}

Error - 10/24/2011 1:03:37 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = MsiInstaller | ID = 10005
Description = Product: Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 -- Internal Error 2908. {0548FC4E-9256-4341-AD34-27D534CDE619}

Error - 10/24/2011 1:03:37 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = MsiInstaller | ID = 10005
Description = Product: Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 -- Internal Error 2908. {7DD61C22-61FD-40E9-9EEA-98D7DA3BAAA2}

Error - 10/24/2011 1:03:38 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = MsiInstaller | ID = 11706
Description = Product: Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 -- Error 1706.No valid source
could be found for product Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1. The Windows installer
cannot continue.

Error - 10/24/2011 1:03:41 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = MsiInstaller | ID = 1023
Description = Product: Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 - Update '{2A3320D6-C805-4280-B423-B665BDE33D8F}'
could not be installed. Error code 1603. Additional information is available in
the log file C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\NDP1.1sp1-KB979906-X86\NDP1.1sp1-KB979906-X86-msi.0.log.

Error - 10/24/2011 1:03:45 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = NativeWrapper | ID = 5000
Description =

[ System Events ]
Error - 10/23/2011 1:08:12 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = Windows Update Agent | ID = 20
Description = Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update
with error 0x80070643: Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 SP1 Security Update for Windows
2000 and Windows XP (KB979906).

Error - 10/23/2011 1:17:12 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = Windows Update Agent | ID = 20
Description = Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update
with error 0x8007f0ed: Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648).

Error - 10/23/2011 11:59:40 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = DCOM | ID = 10005
Description = DCOM got error "%2" attempting to start the service gusvc with arguments
"" in order to run the server: {89DAE4CD-9F17-4980-902A-99BA84A8F5C8}

Error - 10/23/2011 11:59:56 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = DCOM | ID = 10005
Description = DCOM got error "%2" attempting to start the service gusvc with arguments
"" in order to run the server: {89DAE4CD-9F17-4980-902A-99BA84A8F5C8}

Error - 10/24/2011 1:02:11 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = NtServicePack | ID = 921877
Description =

Error - 10/24/2011 1:02:25 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = Windows Update Agent | ID = 20
Description = Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update
with error 0x8007007e: Security Update for Windows XP (KB958470).

Error - 10/24/2011 1:03:53 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = Windows Update Agent | ID = 20
Description = Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update
with error 0x80070643: Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 SP1 Security Update for Windows
2000 and Windows XP (KB979906).

Error - 10/24/2011 1:07:49 AM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = Windows Update Agent | ID = 20
Description = Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update
with error 0x8007f0ed: Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648).

Error - 10/24/2011 4:59:11 PM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = DCOM | ID = 10005
Description = DCOM got error "%2" attempting to start the service gusvc with arguments
"" in order to run the server: {89DAE4CD-9F17-4980-902A-99BA84A8F5C8}

Error - 10/24/2011 4:59:15 PM | Computer Name = KEANY | Source = DCOM | ID = 10005
Description = DCOM got error "%2" attempting to start the service gusvc with arguments
"" in order to run the server: {89DAE4CD-9F17-4980-902A-99BA84A8F5C8}

< End of report >


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

OTL logfile created on: 10/24/2011 4:15:49 PM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.31.0 Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18702)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

447.48 Mb Total Physical Memory | 99.93 Mb Available Physical Memory | 22.33% Memory free
1.32 Gb Paging File | 0.69 Gb Available in Paging File | 52.46% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 768 1344 [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 106.99 Gb Total Space | 18.01 Gb Free Space | 16.84% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 4.79 Gb Total Space | 0.38 Gb Free Space | 7.92% Space Free | Partition Type: FAT32

Computer Name: KEANY | User Name: Compaq_Owner | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2011/10/24 16:13:34 | 000,584,192 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\OTL.exe
PRC - [2011/09/28 15:41:27 | 000,161,664 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe
PRC - [2011/09/06 15:45:30 | 003,722,416 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe
PRC - [2011/09/06 15:45:28 | 000,044,768 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
PRC - [2010/09/29 13:43:26 | 004,861,720 | ---- | M] (ParetoLogic Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\XoftSpySE6\XoftSpySE.exe
PRC - [2010/09/29 13:43:22 | 000,582,424 | ---- | M] (ParetoLogic Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\XoftSpySE\6\xoftspyservice.exe
PRC - [2010/08/09 07:47:54 | 000,248,832 | ---- | M] (FileHippo.com) -- C:\Program Files\FileHippo.com\UpdateChecker.exe
PRC - [2010/07/19 12:50:45 | 002,403,568 | ---- | M] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com) -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
PRC - [2010/06/04 11:09:48 | 000,619,888 | ---- | M] (Juniper Networks) -- C:\Program Files\Juniper Networks\Common Files\dsNcService.exe
PRC - [2010/03/12 01:15:38 | 000,525,616 | ---- | M] (AT&T Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\att\ToolbarSvr.exe
PRC - [2008/12/19 14:17:24 | 000,333,088 | ---- | M] (Sony Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\PMBCore\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe
PRC - [2008/11/09 15:48:14 | 000,602,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
PRC - [2005/01/24 11:56:00 | 000,544,768 | ---- | M] (Motorola Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\sm56hlpr.exe
PRC - [2004/08/04 13:00:00 | 001,032,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2011/10/24 03:50:04 | 001,600,512 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\11102401\algo.dll
MOD - [2011/10/22 20:50:06 | 000,052,736 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com\SUPERAntiSpyware\SDDLLS\SD10007.dll
MOD - [2011/10/21 08:48:06 | 000,239,432 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\defs\11102401\aswRep.dll
MOD - [2011/10/19 21:12:34 | 000,063,488 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com\SUPERAntiSpyware\SDDLLS\SD10006.dll
MOD - [2011/10/19 21:12:23 | 000,117,760 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com\SUPERAntiSpyware\SDDLLS\UIREPAIR.DLL
MOD - [2011/10/18 15:49:16 | 003,552,856 | ---- | M] () -- c:\Program Files\Common Files\Akamai\netsession_win_807ba95.dll
MOD - [2011/10/14 13:47:23 | 000,052,224 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com\SUPERAntiSpyware\SDDLLS\SD10005.dll
MOD - [2010/09/29 13:43:28 | 000,050,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\XoftSpySE\6\LiteUnzip.dll
MOD - [2010/09/29 13:43:28 | 000,045,848 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\XoftSpySE\6\LiteZip.dll
MOD - [2010/09/29 13:43:24 | 000,064,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\XoftSpySE\6\xoftspyservicePS.dll
MOD - [2010/09/29 13:40:40 | 000,267,776 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\XoftSpySE\6\plas.dll
MOD - [2010/09/29 13:40:38 | 000,175,616 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\XoftSpySE\6\CommonLoggingExtension.pxt
MOD - [2010/09/29 13:39:24 | 000,107,520 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\XoftSpySE\6\ExtensionManager.dll
MOD - [2010/09/29 13:39:22 | 000,176,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\XoftSpySE\6\RegHookSpecialist.pxt
MOD - [2010/09/29 13:38:54 | 000,210,432 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\XoftSpySE\6\CommonSpecialist.pxt
MOD - [2010/09/29 13:38:44 | 001,046,016 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\XoftSpySE\6\Utility.pxt
MOD - [2010/06/03 13:46:00 | 000,067,872 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\zlib1.dll
MOD - [2010/02/03 22:46:08 | 000,065,320 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\att\zlib1.dll
MOD - [2005/01/24 12:05:00 | 000,065,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sm56spn.dll
MOD - [2005/01/24 12:05:00 | 000,065,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sm56itl.dll
MOD - [2005/01/24 12:05:00 | 000,065,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sm56ger.dll
MOD - [2005/01/24 12:05:00 | 000,065,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sm56fra.dll
MOD - [2005/01/24 12:05:00 | 000,065,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sm56eng.dll
MOD - [2005/01/24 12:05:00 | 000,065,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sm56brz.dll
MOD - [2005/01/24 12:05:00 | 000,049,152 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sm56jpn.dll
MOD - [2005/01/24 12:05:00 | 000,045,056 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sm56cht.dll
MOD - [2005/01/24 12:05:00 | 000,045,056 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sm56chs.dll

========== Win32 Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - File not found [Auto | Stopped] -- -- (LVPrcSrv)
SRV - File not found [Disabled | Stopped] -- -- (HidServ)
SRV - File not found [On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (gusvc)
SRV - File not found [On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (AppMgmt)
SRV - [2011/10/18 15:49:16 | 003,552,856 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- c:\Program Files\Common Files\Akamai\netsession_win_807ba95.dll -- (Akamai)
SRV - [2011/09/28 15:41:27 | 000,161,664 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe -- (JavaQuickStarterService)
SRV - [2011/09/06 15:45:28 | 000,044,768 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe -- (avast! Antivirus)
SRV - [2010/09/29 13:43:22 | 000,582,424 | ---- | M] (ParetoLogic Inc.) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\XoftSpySE\6\xoftspyservice.exe -- (XoftSpyService)
SRV - [2010/06/04 11:09:48 | 000,619,888 | ---- | M] (Juniper Networks) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Juniper Networks\Common Files\dsNcService.exe -- (dsNcService)
SRV - [2008/11/09 15:48:14 | 000,602,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe -- (YahooAUService)
SRV - [2007/01/31 14:55:42 | 000,096,370 | ---- | M] (Canon Inc.) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe -- (CCALib8)
SRV - [2005/11/17 15:18:52 | 001,527,900 | ---- | M] (MAGIX®) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\MAGIX\Common\Database\bin\fbserver.exe -- (FirebirdServerMAGIXInstance)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - [2011/09/06 15:38:05 | 000,442,200 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\aswSnx.sys -- (aswSnx)
DRV - [2011/09/06 15:37:53 | 000,320,856 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\aswSP.sys -- (aswSP)
DRV - [2011/09/06 15:36:38 | 000,034,392 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\aswRdr.sys -- (aswRdr)
DRV - [2011/09/06 15:36:36 | 000,052,568 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\aswTdi.sys -- (aswTdi)
DRV - [2011/09/06 15:36:23 | 000,110,552 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [File_System | Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\aswmon2.sys -- (aswMon2)
DRV - [2011/09/06 15:36:12 | 000,020,568 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [File_System | Auto | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys -- (aswFsBlk)
DRV - [2011/09/06 15:33:11 | 000,030,808 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\aavmker4.sys -- (Aavmker4)
DRV - [2010/11/08 16:29:52 | 000,021,248 | ---- | M] (Printing Communications Assoc., Inc. (PCAUSA)) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\MREMP50.sys -- (MREMP50)
DRV - [2010/11/08 16:29:40 | 000,020,096 | ---- | M] (Printing Communications Assoc., Inc. (PCAUSA)) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\MRESP50.sys -- (MRESP50)
DRV - [2010/06/04 10:43:30 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] (Juniper Networks) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dsNcAdpt.sys -- (dsNcAdpt)
DRV - [2010/05/10 13:41:30 | 000,067,656 | ---- | M] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS -- (SASKUTIL)
DRV - [2010/02/17 13:25:48 | 000,012,872 | ---- | M] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv.sys -- (SASDIFSV)
DRV - [2009/06/26 18:21:02 | 001,956,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\VX3000.sys -- (VX3000)
DRV - [2005/04/20 11:00:56 | 002,317,696 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ALCXWDM.SYS -- (ALCXWDM) Service for Realtek AC97 Audio (WDM)
DRV - [2005/04/12 11:42:16 | 000,011,904 | ---- | M] (Silicon Integrated Systems Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\srvkp.sys -- (SiSkp)
DRV - [2005/01/25 15:56:00 | 000,923,863 | ---- | M] (Motorola Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\smserial.sys -- (smserial)
DRV - [2004/08/04 06:31:34 | 000,020,992 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RTL8139.sys -- (rtl8139) Realtek RTL8139(A/B/C)
DRV - [2004/06/29 19:07:18 | 001,268,204 | ---- | M] (Agere Systems) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AGRSM.sys -- (AgereSoftModem)
DRV - [2004/05/08 19:21:44 | 000,035,840 | ---- | M] (Advanced Micro Devices) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AmdK8.sys -- (AmdK8)
DRV - [2003/12/03 03:23:20 | 000,142,336 | ---- | M] (Promise Technology, Inc.) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fasttx2k.sys -- (fasttx2k)
DRV - [2003/07/18 18:58:20 | 000,036,992 | ---- | M] (Silicon Integrated Systems Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SISAGPX.sys -- (SISAGP)
DRV - [2003/07/12 00:28:56 | 000,032,768 | ---- | M] (SiS Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sisnic.sys -- (SISNIC)
DRV - [2002/07/29 23:43:50 | 000,023,808 | ---- | M] (Hewlett-Packard Company) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\PS2.sys -- (Ps2)


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Search_URL = http://www.google.com/ie

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchMigratedDefaultName = Google
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchMigratedDefaultURL = http://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-US&ie=utf8&oe=utf8
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://login.yahoo.com/config/mail?.intl=us
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache AcceptLangs = en-us
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache_TIMESTAMP = 88 3C 80 D6 97 42 CC 01 [binary data]
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.google.com/ie
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyOverride" = *.local

========== FireFox ==========

FF - prefs.js..browser.startup.homepage: "https://login.yahoo.com/config/mail?.intl=us"
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: [email protected]:1.0
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: [email protected]:7
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0021-ABCDEFFEDCBA}:6.0.21
FF - prefs.js..network.proxy.no_proxies_on: "*.local"
FF - prefs.js..network.proxy.type: 1

FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=: File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0: C:\Program Files\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin: C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\new_plugin\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.60831.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WPF,version=3.5: c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\NPWPF.dll File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Motive.com/NpMotive,version=1.0: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\npMotive.dll (Alcatel-Lucent)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@movenetworks.com/Quantum Media Player: C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Move Networks\plugins\npqmp071705000014.dll (Move Networks)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nppl3260;version=6.0.11.1879: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nppl3260.dll File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprjplug;version=1.0.2.1939: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nprjplug.dll File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprpjplug;version=6.0.12.872: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nprpjplug.dll File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nsJSRealPlayerPlugin;version=: File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.79\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.79\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@movenetworks.com/Quantum Media Player: C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Move Networks\plugins\npqmp071705000014.dll (Move Networks)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=8: C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\1.2.183.29\npGoogleOneClick8.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@unity3d.com/UnityPlayer,version=1.0: C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Unity\WebPlayer\loader\npUnity3D32.dll (Unity Technologies ApS)

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{27182e60-b5f3-411c-b545-b44205977502}: C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\firefoxextension\SearchHelperExtension\ [2010/07/26 22:26:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Move Networks [2010/07/13 09:48:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]

[2010/08/06 14:20:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions
[2009/12/27 22:24:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions\[email protected]
[2011/08/13 11:37:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\b8t77mfb.default\extensions
[2010/08/06 14:22:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\b8t77mfb.default\extensions\{20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b}
[2011/07/14 16:39:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (StartNow Toolbar) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\b8t77mfb.default\extensions\{5911488E-9D1E-40ec-8CBB-06B231CC153F}
[2011/01/12 16:34:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\b8t77mfb.default\extensions\{872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5}
[2010/12/19 13:54:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (vShare) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\b8t77mfb.default\extensions\[email protected]
[2010/08/06 15:37:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions
[2010/08/06 14:38:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Java Console) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0021-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
[2010/07/13 09:48:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Move Media Player) -- C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\COMPAQ_OWNER\APPLICATION DATA\MOVE NETWORKS
[2010/08/06 14:36:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Java Quick Starter) -- C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE6\LIB\DEPLOY\JQS\FF
[2010/08/06 14:36:49 | 000,423,656 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\plugins\npdeployJava1.dll

========== Chrome ==========

CHR - default_search_provider: Bing ()
CHR - default_search_provider: search_url = http://www.startnow.com/s/?q={searchTerms}&src=defsearch&provider=Bing&provider_code=Z059&partner_id=308&product_id=435&affiliate_id=&channel=dptgl&toolbar_id=200&toolbar_version=2.0&install_country=US&install_date=20110714&user_guid=B2112EC18EDA41339594439D094193C4&machine_id=96381154ac8380645748435620b6ca05&browser=CR&os=win&os_version=5.1-x86-SP2
CHR - default_search_provider: suggest_url = http://api.bing.com/osjson.aspx?query=%s,

O1 HOSTS File: ([2011/10/10 20:00:16 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M]) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (&Yahoo! Toolbar Helper) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Fast Search) - {5AB7104A-B71F-49AD-9154-F7F8806AE848} - C:\Program Files\Surf Canyon\surfcanyon.dll (Surf Canyon Incorporated)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - No CLSID value found.
O2 - BHO: (avast! WebRep) - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll (AVAST Software)
O2 - BHO: (Google Toolbar Notifier BHO) - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.6406.1642\swg.dll (Google Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper) - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar) - {e9911ec6-1bcc-40b0-9993-e0eea7f6953f} - C:\Program Files\DVDVideoSoft\prxtbDVD0.dll (Conduit Ltd.)
O2 - BHO: (SingleInstance Class) - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTSingleInstance.dll (Yahoo! Inc)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (avast! WebRep) - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll (AVAST Software)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar) - {e9911ec6-1bcc-40b0-9993-e0eea7f6953f} - C:\Program Files\DVDVideoSoft\prxtbDVD0.dll (Conduit Ltd.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (att.net Toolbar) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (no name) - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar) - {E9911EC6-1BCC-40B0-9993-E0EEA7F6953F} - C:\Program Files\DVDVideoSoft\prxtbDVD0.dll (Conduit Ltd.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [avast] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe (AVAST Software)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SMSERIAL] C:\WINDOWS\sm56hlpr.exe (Motorola Inc.)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [FileHippo.com] C:\Program Files\FileHippo.com\UpdateChecker.exe (FileHippo.com)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe (SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
O4 - Startup: C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\PMB Media Check Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\PMBCore\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe (Sony Corporation)
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: HonorAutoRunSetting = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoCDBurning = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O7 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O8 - Extra context menu item: + &Mass Downloader: download this file - C:\Program Files\Mass Downloader\add_url.htm ()
O8 - Extra context menu item: + Mass Downloader: download &All files - C:\Program Files\Mass Downloader\add_all.htm ()
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add To Compaq Organize... - C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\COMPAQ~1\bin/module.main/favorites\ie_add_to.html ()
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_7461B1589E8B4FB7.dll (Google Inc.)
O9 - Extra Button: Mass Downloader - {0FD01980-CCCB-11D3-80D4-0000E80E2EDE} - C:\Program Files\Mass Downloader\massdown.exe (MetaProducts corp.)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : &Mass Downloader - {0FD01980-CCCB-11D3-80D4-0000E80E2EDE} - C:\Program Files\Mass Downloader\massdown.exe (MetaProducts corp.)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 [] - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll (Apple Inc.)
O15 - HKCU\..Trusted Domains: $talisma_url$ ([]https in Trusted sites)
O15 - HKCU\..Trusted Domains: intuit.com ([ttlc] https in Trusted sites)
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1252085986765 (WUWebControl Class)
O16 - DPF: {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} http://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} http://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.7.0)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0021-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/products/plugin/autodl/jinstall-160-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_21)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0017-0000-0000-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.7.0)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.7.0)
O16 - DPF: {E0FEE963-BB53-4215-81AD-B28C77384644} https://pattcw.att.motive.com/wizlet/DSLActivation/static/installer/ATTInternetInstaller.cab (WebBrowserType Class)
O16 - DPF: {F27237D7-93C8-44C2-AC6E-D6057B9A918F} https://evpn1a.external.lmco.com/dana-cached/sc/JuniperSetupClient.cab (JuniperSetupClientControl Class)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.254
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{ED2F7A16-D0F6-4036-8BFE-0582E705B60F}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.254
O18 - Protocol\Handler\bwfile-8876480 {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll (Logitech Inc.)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mhtb - No CLSID value found
O18 - Protocol\Handler\vsharechrome - No CLSID value found
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) -C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe) -C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\!SASWinLogon: DllName - (C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL) - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL (SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
O28 - HKLM ShellExecuteHooks: {5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA} - No CLSID value found.
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2005/01/27 06:53:38 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () - C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT -- [ NTFS ]
O32 - AutoRun File - [2001/07/28 06:07:38 | 000,000,000 | -HS- | M] () - D:\AUTOEXEC.BAT -- [ FAT32 ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = ComFile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2011/10/24 16:13:47 | 000,584,192 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2011/10/23 00:08:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\LastGood
[2011/10/22 21:11:11 | 000,150,392 | ---- | C] (Sysinternals - www.sysinternals.com) -- C:\WINDOWS\junction.exe
[2011/10/22 21:10:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\Junction
[2011/10/22 21:10:18 | 000,150,392 | ---- | C] (Sysinternals - www.sysinternals.com) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\junction.exe
[2011/10/22 09:27:22 | 009,852,544 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation ) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\mbam-setup-1.51.2.1300.exe
[2011/10/21 23:33:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch
[2011/10/21 16:49:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CatRoot_bak
[2011/10/20 17:34:45 | 000,097,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpcdll.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:45 | 000,024,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pidgen.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:45 | 000,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\startoc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:44 | 002,113,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxdiagn.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:44 | 000,086,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\p2pgasvc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:44 | 000,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdukx.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:43 | 000,526,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\p2psvc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:43 | 000,059,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\logman.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:43 | 000,048,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pnrpnsp.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:43 | 000,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dsprpres.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:42 | 000,537,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msftedit.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:42 | 000,312,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\p2pgraph.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:42 | 000,080,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\firewall.cpl
[2011/10/20 17:34:42 | 000,029,056 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ip6fw.sys
[2011/10/20 17:34:42 | 000,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netsetup.cpl
[2011/10/20 17:34:42 | 000,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fltlib.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:42 | 000,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bitsprx2.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:42 | 000,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsmsno.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:42 | 000,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfi1.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:41 | 000,263,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\http.sys
[2011/10/20 17:34:41 | 000,192,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iuengine.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:41 | 000,159,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sbeio.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:41 | 000,118,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdadiag.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:41 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fwcfg.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:41 | 000,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\httpapi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:41 | 000,020,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ramdisk.sys
[2011/10/20 17:34:41 | 000,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smbinst.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:41 | 000,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdmlt47.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:40 | 001,689,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3d9.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:40 | 000,081,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msado27.tlb
[2011/10/20 17:34:40 | 000,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\proxycfg.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:39 | 000,382,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qmgr.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:39 | 000,134,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mssap.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:39 | 000,124,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fltmgr.sys
[2011/10/20 17:34:39 | 000,088,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\p2pnetsh.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:39 | 000,050,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\btpanui.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:39 | 000,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\twext.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:39 | 000,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cmsetacl.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:39 | 000,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spnpinst.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:39 | 000,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinmal.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:39 | 000,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinbe1.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:38 | 000,193,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spra041b.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:38 | 000,151,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sqldb20.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:38 | 000,110,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sqlse20.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:38 | 000,049,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\powercfg.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:38 | 000,046,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gagp30kx.sys
[2011/10/20 17:34:38 | 000,022,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fltmc.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:38 | 000,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsmsfi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:38 | 000,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bitsprx3.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:37 | 000,757,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sprb041b.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:37 | 000,462,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sqlqp20.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:36 | 000,456,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smtpsvc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:36 | 000,405,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\obrb041b.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:36 | 000,272,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bthport.sys
[2011/10/20 17:34:36 | 000,192,512 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spra0424.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:36 | 000,177,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msctfime.ime
[2011/10/20 17:34:36 | 000,116,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\p2p.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:36 | 000,062,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spgrmr.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:36 | 000,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\encapi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:36 | 000,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\auditusr.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:36 | 000,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdno1.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:36 | 000,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdmlt48.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:35 | 000,732,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sprb0424.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:35 | 000,408,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\obrb0424.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:35 | 000,075,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\strmfilt.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:35 | 000,071,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\blastcln.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:34 | 000,331,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\aqueue.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:34 | 000,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hscupd.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:34 | 000,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinben.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:34 | 000,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdmaori.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:26 | 001,852,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\acgenral.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:26 | 000,470,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\aclayers.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:26 | 000,244,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\acspecfc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:26 | 000,137,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\aclua.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:26 | 000,116,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\acxtrnal.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:25 | 000,256,512 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agentsvr.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:25 | 000,214,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agentctl.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:25 | 000,058,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agentdpv.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:25 | 000,049,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agentmpx.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:25 | 000,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agentsr.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:25 | 000,041,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agentdp2.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:25 | 000,024,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agentpsh.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:25 | 000,024,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agentanm.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:25 | 000,020,540 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\admin.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:25 | 000,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0405.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:25 | 000,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0404.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:25 | 000,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0401.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:25 | 000,016,439 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\admin.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:24 | 000,024,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agtintl.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:24 | 000,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0408.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:24 | 000,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040c.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:24 | 000,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0407.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:24 | 000,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0816.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:24 | 000,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0413.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:24 | 000,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0410.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:24 | 000,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0c0a.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:24 | 000,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0416.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:24 | 000,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040e.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:24 | 000,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0804.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:24 | 000,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt041f.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:24 | 000,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt041d.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:24 | 000,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0419.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:24 | 000,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0415.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:24 | 000,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0414.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:24 | 000,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0412.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:24 | 000,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0411.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:24 | 000,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040d.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:24 | 000,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040b.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:24 | 000,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0409.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:24 | 000,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0406.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:24 | 000,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agtctl15.tlb
[2011/10/20 17:34:23 | 000,385,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\callcont.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:23 | 000,218,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\c_g18030.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:23 | 000,188,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cfgwiz.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:23 | 000,020,540 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\author.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:23 | 000,016,439 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\author.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:22 | 001,032,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\conf.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:22 | 000,195,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comadmin.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:22 | 000,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comrepl.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:22 | 000,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comrereg.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:21 | 000,561,179 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dao360.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:21 | 000,539,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dialer.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:21 | 000,081,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\directdb.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:21 | 000,045,056 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\confmrsl.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:21 | 000,040,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dcap32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:20 | 000,184,435 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fp4amsft.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:20 | 000,101,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\evntagnt.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:20 | 000,092,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\evntwin.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:20 | 000,082,035 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fp4anscp.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:20 | 000,024,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\evntcmd.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:20 | 000,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\f3ahvoas.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:19 | 000,618,605 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fp4autl.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:19 | 000,147,513 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fp4apws.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:19 | 000,102,509 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fp4atxt.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:19 | 000,049,212 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fp4awebs.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:19 | 000,049,210 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fp4areg.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:19 | 000,041,020 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fp4avnb.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:19 | 000,032,826 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fp4avss.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:18 | 000,876,653 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fp4awel.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:18 | 000,598,071 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fpmmc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:18 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fpmmcsat.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:18 | 000,188,494 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fpcount.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:18 | 000,109,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fp98swin.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:18 | 000,024,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fpadmcgi.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:18 | 000,020,541 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fpexedll.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:18 | 000,020,541 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fpadmdll.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:18 | 000,014,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fp98sadm.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:17 | 000,768,512 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\helpctr.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:17 | 000,743,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\helpsvc.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:17 | 000,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icwconn.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:17 | 000,057,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\h323cc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:17 | 000,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hostmib.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:17 | 000,020,538 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fpremadm.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:16 | 000,214,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icwconn1.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:16 | 000,172,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icwhelp.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:16 | 000,086,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icwconn2.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:16 | 000,049,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icwutil.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:16 | 000,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iprip.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:16 | 000,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icwdl.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:16 | 000,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icwrmind.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:16 | 000,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetwiz.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:16 | 000,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdibm02.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:16 | 000,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlk41a.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:16 | 000,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdax2.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:16 | 000,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbd106n.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:16 | 000,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbd101.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:15 | 000,033,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lmmib2.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:15 | 000,022,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lpdsvc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:15 | 000,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lprmon.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:15 | 000,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlk41j.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:13 | 004,190,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\luna.mst
[2011/10/20 17:34:13 | 000,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msader15.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:13 | 000,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\migregdb.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:12 | 000,536,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msado15.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:12 | 000,220,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mscandui.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:12 | 000,200,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msadox.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:12 | 000,180,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msadomd.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:12 | 000,081,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msado26.tlb
[2011/10/20 17:34:12 | 000,081,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msado25.tlb
[2011/10/20 17:34:12 | 000,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msado21.tlb
[2011/10/20 17:34:12 | 000,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msado20.tlb
[2011/10/20 17:34:12 | 000,057,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msadrh15.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:12 | 000,057,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msador15.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:11 | 000,158,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msconfig.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:10 | 003,166,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msgr3en.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:09 | 000,358,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msjetol1.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:09 | 000,102,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msjro.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:09 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msimn.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:09 | 000,040,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msiregmv.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:09 | 000,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mslwvtts.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:06 | 002,479,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msoeres.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:06 | 000,274,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mst120.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:06 | 000,229,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nmas.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:06 | 000,221,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nac.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:06 | 000,057,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ndisnpp.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:06 | 000,057,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mst123.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:06 | 000,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nmasnt.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:05 | 000,188,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nmwb.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:05 | 000,172,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nmoldwb.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:05 | 000,151,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nmft.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:05 | 000,081,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nmchat.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:05 | 000,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nmcom.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:04 | 000,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nppagent.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:02 | 000,380,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rstrui.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:02 | 000,281,088 | ---- | C] (Cinematronics) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pinball.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:02 | 000,104,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oeimport.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:02 | 000,102,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pchshell.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:02 | 000,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rrcm.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:02 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oemig50.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:02 | 000,038,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pchsvc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:02 | 000,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oemiglib.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:01 | 000,741,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sapi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:01 | 000,236,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smi2smir.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:01 | 000,155,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sapi.cpl
[2011/10/20 17:34:01 | 000,073,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\setup50.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:01 | 000,026,624 | ---- | C] (Ricoh Co., Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rw330ext.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:01 | 000,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rw001ext.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:01 | 000,020,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shtml.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:01 | 000,016,437 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shtml.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:00 | 000,358,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\snmpincl.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:00 | 000,259,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\snmpcl.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:00 | 000,188,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\snmpsmir.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:00 | 000,130,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\softkbd.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:00 | 000,040,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\snmpthrd.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:00 | 000,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\snmp.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:00 | 000,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\snmptrap.exe
[2011/10/20 17:34:00 | 000,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\snmpmib.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:59 | 000,725,566 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srchui.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:59 | 000,347,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tourstrt.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:59 | 000,250,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sptip.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:59 | 000,058,434 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srchctls.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:59 | 000,032,827 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcptest.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:59 | 000,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcptsat.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:58 | 000,150,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\uploadm.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:57 | 001,352,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cimwin32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:54 | 000,247,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esscli.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:54 | 000,185,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\framedyn.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:54 | 000,123,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mofd.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:54 | 000,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\krnlprov.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:54 | 000,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\evntrprv.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:54 | 000,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mofcomp.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:53 | 000,237,056 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\provthrd.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:53 | 000,212,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntevt.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:53 | 000,177,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\repdrvfs.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:53 | 000,086,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stdprov.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:53 | 000,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ncprov.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:53 | 000,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scrcons.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:49 | 000,505,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iis.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:49 | 000,259,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comsetup.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:49 | 000,132,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxsocm.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:49 | 000,115,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imsinsnt.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:49 | 000,082,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdtcstp.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:49 | 000,032,828 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fp40ext.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:49 | 000,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msgrocm.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:48 | 000,233,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdaora.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:48 | 000,204,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdaps.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:48 | 000,121,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsoc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:48 | 000,101,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\setupqry.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:48 | 000,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdaosp.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:48 | 000,077,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netoc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:48 | 000,062,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntoc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:48 | 000,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ocmsn.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:48 | 000,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdaorar.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:48 | 000,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ocgen.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:48 | 000,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdasc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:48 | 000,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdaer.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:48 | 000,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdaenum.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:48 | 000,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdadc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:47 | 000,487,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oledb32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:47 | 000,315,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdasql.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:47 | 000,094,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdatl3.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:47 | 000,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oledb32r.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:47 | 000,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxactps.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:47 | 000,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdatt.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:47 | 000,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdasqlr.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:47 | 000,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdaurl.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:46 | 000,217,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sqlxmlx.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:44 | 001,032,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\explorer.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:44 | 000,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hh.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:43 | 000,146,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\regedit.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:43 | 000,122,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msobcomm.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:43 | 000,050,688 | ---- | C] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\twain_32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:43 | 000,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msobdl.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:42 | 000,563,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msobmain.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:42 | 000,201,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\migism.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:42 | 000,123,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\guitrn.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:42 | 000,103,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\migload.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:42 | 000,051,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oobebaln.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:42 | 000,030,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msobshel.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:42 | 000,028,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msoobe.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:42 | 000,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\log.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:42 | 000,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msobweb.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:41 | 000,240,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\migwiz.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:41 | 000,202,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\script.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:40 | 000,194,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\activeds.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:40 | 000,183,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\accwiz.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:40 | 000,168,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sysmod.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:40 | 000,114,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\aclui.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:40 | 000,101,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\actxprxy.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:40 | 000,100,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\6to4svc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:40 | 000,068,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\access.cpl
[2011/10/20 17:33:40 | 000,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\actmovie.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:39 | 000,263,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adsnt.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:39 | 000,175,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adsldp.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:39 | 000,143,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adsldpc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:39 | 000,126,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\apphelp.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:39 | 000,098,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ahui.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:39 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adsmsext.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:39 | 000,044,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\alg.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:39 | 000,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\alrsvc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:38 | 000,580,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\autofmt.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:38 | 000,549,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\appwiz.cpl
[2011/10/20 17:33:38 | 000,114,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\asctrls.ocx
[2011/10/20 17:33:38 | 000,084,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avifil32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:38 | 000,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\asycfilt.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:38 | 000,056,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\authz.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:38 | 000,052,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\basesrv.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:38 | 000,042,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\audiosrv.dll


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

[2011/10/20 17:33:38 | 000,030,208 | ---- | C] (Adobe Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atmlib.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:38 | 000,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\batmeter.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:38 | 000,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\at.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:38 | 000,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\autolfn.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:38 | 000,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\attrib.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:38 | 000,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atmadm.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:38 | 000,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\batt.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:37 | 001,023,488 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\browseui.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:37 | 000,078,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\browsewm.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:37 | 000,077,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\browser.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:37 | 000,063,488 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\browselc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:37 | 000,059,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cabinet.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:37 | 000,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bidispl.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:36 | 000,628,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\catsrvut.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:36 | 000,229,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\catsrv.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:36 | 000,142,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\capesnpn.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:36 | 000,085,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\catsrvps.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:36 | 000,085,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cabview.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:36 | 000,050,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\camocx.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:35 | 000,151,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cdfview.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:34 | 002,067,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cdosys.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:34 | 000,457,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\certmgr.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:34 | 000,194,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\certcli.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:34 | 000,109,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cic.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:34 | 000,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ciodm.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:34 | 000,038,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cfgbkend.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:34 | 000,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cfgmgr32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:34 | 000,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cisvc.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:33 | 000,501,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\clbcatq.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:33 | 000,110,080 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\clbcatex.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:33 | 000,064,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cleanmgr.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:32 | 000,343,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cmdial32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:32 | 000,185,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cmprops.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:32 | 000,102,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\clipbrd.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:32 | 000,063,488 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cmstp.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:32 | 000,057,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\clusapi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:32 | 000,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cmdl32.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:32 | 000,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cmutil.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:32 | 000,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cmmon32.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:32 | 000,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\clipsrv.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:32 | 000,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cmcfg32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:31 | 000,792,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comres.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:31 | 000,229,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\compstui.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:31 | 000,082,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comrepl.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:31 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\colbact.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:31 | 000,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comaddin.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:30 | 001,251,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comsvcs.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:30 | 000,147,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comsnap.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:29 | 000,540,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comuid.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:29 | 000,345,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\confmsp.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:29 | 000,163,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\credui.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:29 | 000,027,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\conime.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:28 | 000,597,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\crypt32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:28 | 000,512,512 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cryptui.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:28 | 000,101,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cscdll.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:28 | 000,098,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cscript.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:28 | 000,074,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cryptdlg.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:28 | 000,063,488 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cryptnet.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:28 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cryptsvc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:28 | 000,053,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cryptext.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:28 | 000,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cryptdll.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:27 | 001,179,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3d8.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:27 | 000,326,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cscui.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:27 | 000,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ctfmon.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:27 | 000,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3d8thk.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:27 | 000,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\csrss.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:26 | 001,054,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\danim.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:26 | 000,825,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3dim700.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:25 | 000,640,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dbghelp.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:25 | 000,153,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\daxctle.ocx
[2011/10/20 17:33:25 | 000,152,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\datime.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:25 | 000,110,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dbnetlib.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:25 | 000,054,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dataclen.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:25 | 000,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\davclnt.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:24 | 000,282,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\devmgr.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:24 | 000,266,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ddraw.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:24 | 000,123,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dfrgui.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:24 | 000,104,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dfrgntfs.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:24 | 000,082,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dfrgfat.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:24 | 000,038,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dfrgsnap.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:24 | 000,030,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ddeshare.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:24 | 000,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dfsshlex.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:24 | 000,027,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ddrawex.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:24 | 000,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\defrag.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:24 | 000,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dciman32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:24 | 000,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dcomcnfg.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:23 | 000,370,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dhcpmon.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:23 | 000,181,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dinput8.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:23 | 000,159,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dinput.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:23 | 000,111,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dgnet.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:23 | 000,085,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\diantz.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:23 | 000,068,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\digest.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:22 | 001,501,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\diskcopy.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:21 | 000,273,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmdlgs.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:21 | 000,224,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmadmin.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:21 | 000,200,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmdskmgr.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:21 | 000,181,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmime.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:21 | 000,163,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\diskpart.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:21 | 000,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmcompos.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:21 | 000,045,083 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dispex.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:21 | 000,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmloader.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:21 | 000,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmband.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:21 | 000,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmremote.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:21 | 000,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dllhost.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:20 | 000,229,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dplayx.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:20 | 000,148,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dnsapi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:20 | 000,105,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmstyle.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:20 | 000,104,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmusic.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:20 | 000,103,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmsynth.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:20 | 000,082,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmscript.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:20 | 000,048,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\docprop2.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:20 | 000,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dnsrslvr.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:20 | 000,030,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dplaysvr.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:20 | 000,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpmodemx.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:20 | 000,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmserver.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:20 | 000,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpnaddr.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:19 | 000,375,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpnet.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:19 | 000,212,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpvoice.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:19 | 000,116,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpvvox.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:19 | 000,083,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpvsetup.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:19 | 000,060,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpnhupnp.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:19 | 000,057,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpwsockx.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:19 | 000,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpnhpast.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:19 | 000,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpvacm.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:19 | 000,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpnsvr.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:19 | 000,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ds32gt.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:19 | 000,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drprov.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:19 | 000,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpnlobby.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:18 | 000,367,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dsound.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:18 | 000,181,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dsdmo.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:18 | 000,144,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dskquoui.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:18 | 000,092,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dskquota.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:18 | 000,071,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dsdmoprp.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:17 | 001,294,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dsound3d.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:17 | 000,239,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dsquery.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:17 | 000,142,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dsprop.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:17 | 000,137,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dssenh.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:17 | 000,113,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dsuiext.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:17 | 000,051,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dssec.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:17 | 000,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dswave.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:17 | 000,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dumprep.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:16 | 000,619,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dx7vb.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:16 | 000,304,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\duser.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:16 | 000,180,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dwwin.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:16 | 000,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dvdupgrd.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:15 | 001,227,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dx8vb.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:14 | 001,298,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxdiag.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:14 | 000,183,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\els.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:13 | 001,082,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esent.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:13 | 000,253,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\es.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:13 | 000,023,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ersvc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:12 | 000,380,957 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\expsrv.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:12 | 000,337,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\filemgmt.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:12 | 000,193,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\eudcedit.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:12 | 000,121,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\exts.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:12 | 000,080,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\faultrep.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:12 | 000,055,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\eventlog.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:12 | 000,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\extrac32.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:12 | 000,027,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\findstr.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:12 | 000,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\feclient.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:11 | 000,452,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxsapi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:11 | 000,382,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fontext.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:11 | 000,143,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxsclnt.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:11 | 000,087,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fldrclnr.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:11 | 000,082,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fontsub.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:11 | 000,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fontview.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:11 | 000,009,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\framebuf.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:11 | 000,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\forcedos.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:10 | 000,285,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxscomex.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:10 | 000,229,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxscover.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:10 | 000,072,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxscom.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:10 | 000,055,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxsevent.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:10 | 000,027,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxsdrv.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:10 | 000,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxsmon.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:10 | 000,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxsext32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:10 | 000,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxsperf.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:10 | 000,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxsres.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:09 | 000,562,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxsst.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:09 | 000,397,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxstiff.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:09 | 000,267,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxssvc.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:09 | 000,246,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxst30.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:09 | 000,192,512 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxswzrd.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:09 | 000,154,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxsui.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:08 | 000,400,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxsxp32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:08 | 000,283,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gdi32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:08 | 000,265,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\h323.tsp
[2011/10/20 17:33:08 | 000,122,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\glu32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:08 | 000,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\grpconv.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:08 | 000,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gpkrsrc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:07 | 000,614,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\h323msp.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:07 | 000,539,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hhctrl.ocx
[2011/10/20 17:33:07 | 000,155,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hdwwiz.cpl
[2011/10/20 17:33:07 | 000,077,850 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hlink.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:07 | 000,038,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hhsetup.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:07 | 000,029,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hidphone.tsp
[2011/10/20 17:33:07 | 000,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\help.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:06 | 000,344,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hnetcfg.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:06 | 000,330,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hnetwiz.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:06 | 000,253,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icm32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:06 | 000,144,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hotplug.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:06 | 000,119,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iasrad.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:06 | 000,041,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\htui.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:06 | 000,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icaapi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:06 | 000,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icmp.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:05 | 000,274,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetcfg.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:05 | 000,150,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imapi.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:05 | 000,135,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ifmon.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:05 | 000,120,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\idq.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:05 | 000,114,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iexpress.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:05 | 000,110,080 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imm32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:05 | 000,081,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ils.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:05 | 000,073,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icwdial.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:05 | 000,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icwphbk.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:05 | 000,036,921 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imeshare.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:05 | 000,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\igmpagnt.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:04 | 000,683,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetcomm.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:04 | 000,147,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\initpki.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:04 | 000,129,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\intl.cpl
[2011/10/20 17:33:04 | 000,123,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\input.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:04 | 000,075,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetpp.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:04 | 000,048,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetres.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:04 | 000,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetmib1.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:04 | 000,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipconf.tsp
[2011/10/20 17:33:04 | 000,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetppui.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:03 | 000,331,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipnathlp.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:03 | 000,330,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ippromon.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:03 | 000,169,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iprtrmgr.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:03 | 000,154,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipmontr.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:03 | 000,094,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iphlpapi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:03 | 000,055,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipconfig.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:02 | 000,384,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipsmsnap.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:02 | 000,349,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipsecsnp.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:02 | 000,182,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipsecsvc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:02 | 000,143,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\itircl.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:02 | 000,134,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\itss.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:02 | 000,081,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\isign32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:02 | 000,059,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipv6mon.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:02 | 000,054,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ixsso.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:02 | 000,053,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipv6.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:02 | 000,032,768 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\isrdbg32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:02 | 000,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxroute.exe
[2011/10/20 17:33:02 | 000,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxwan.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:02 | 000,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipsink.ax
[2011/10/20 17:33:01 | 000,298,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kerberos.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:01 | 000,150,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\keymgr.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:01 | 000,068,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\joy.cpl
[2011/10/20 17:33:01 | 000,048,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iyuv_32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:01 | 000,007,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kd1394.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:01 | 000,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdnec.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:00 | 000,130,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ksproxy.ax
[2011/10/20 17:33:00 | 000,090,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kswdmcap.ax
[2011/10/20 17:33:00 | 000,061,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kstvtune.ax
[2011/10/20 17:33:00 | 000,043,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ksxbar.ax
[2011/10/20 17:33:00 | 000,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kmddsp.tsp
[2011/10/20 17:33:00 | 000,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ksuser.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:59 | 000,423,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\licdll.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:59 | 000,399,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lmrt.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:59 | 000,058,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\licwmi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:59 | 000,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\linkinfo.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:58 | 000,514,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\logonui.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:58 | 000,221,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\localsec.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:58 | 000,220,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\logon.scr
[2011/10/20 17:32:58 | 000,097,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\loadperf.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:58 | 000,085,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\makecab.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:58 | 000,084,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciavi32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:58 | 000,072,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\magnify.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:58 | 000,023,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciseq.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:58 | 000,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lpk.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:58 | 000,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mcastmib.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:58 | 000,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lsass.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:58 | 000,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\localui.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:58 | 000,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lprhelp.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:57 | 000,924,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mfc40u.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:57 | 000,118,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mdminst.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:57 | 000,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mf3216.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:57 | 000,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciwave.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:56 | 001,028,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mfc42.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:55 | 001,024,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mfc42u.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:55 | 000,586,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mlang.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:55 | 000,060,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\miglibnt.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:55 | 000,022,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mfcsubs.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:55 | 000,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mimefilt.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:55 | 000,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\midimap.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:54 | 000,815,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mmc.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:54 | 000,070,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mmcbase.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:53 | 001,192,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mmcndmgr.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:53 | 000,618,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mmsys.cpl
[2011/10/20 17:32:53 | 000,050,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mmcshext.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:53 | 000,034,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mnmdd.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:53 | 000,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mnmsrvc.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:53 | 000,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mmfutil.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:52 | 000,216,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\moricons.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:52 | 000,207,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mobsync.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:52 | 000,153,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\modemui.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:52 | 000,143,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mobsync.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:51 | 000,087,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mprapi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:51 | 000,071,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msacm32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:51 | 000,059,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mpr.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:51 | 000,049,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mprdim.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:50 | 000,086,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msapsspc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:50 | 000,074,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mscms.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:50 | 000,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msconf.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:50 | 000,058,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msasn1.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:50 | 000,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mscpxl32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:50 | 000,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mscpx32r.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:50 | 000,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msafd.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:49 | 000,294,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msctf.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:49 | 000,151,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdart.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:49 | 000,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msctfp.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:49 | 000,058,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdtclog.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:49 | 000,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdatsrc.tlb
[2011/10/20 17:32:49 | 000,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdtc.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:48 | 000,428,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdtcprx.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:47 | 000,956,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdtctm.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:47 | 000,161,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdtcuiu.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:45 | 000,512,029 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msexch40.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:45 | 000,319,517 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msexcl40.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:44 | 000,994,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msgina.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:41 | 002,890,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:41 | 000,271,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msihnd.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:41 | 000,248,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msieftp.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:41 | 000,078,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msiexec.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:41 | 000,051,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msident.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:41 | 000,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msidle.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:41 | 000,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msimg32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:40 | 000,884,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msimsg.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:40 | 000,159,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msimtf.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:40 | 000,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msisip.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:39 | 001,507,356 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msjet40.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:39 | 000,151,583 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msjint40.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:39 | 000,053,279 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msjter40.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:38 | 000,290,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msnsspc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:38 | 000,252,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msoeacct.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:38 | 000,241,693 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msjtes40.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:38 | 000,213,023 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msltus40.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:38 | 000,143,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msorcl32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:38 | 000,105,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msoert2.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:38 | 000,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mslbui.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:38 | 000,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msorc32r.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:37 | 000,421,919 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msrd2x40.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:37 | 000,348,189 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mspbde40.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:37 | 000,343,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mspaint.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:37 | 000,315,423 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msrd3x40.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:37 | 000,048,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msprivs.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:37 | 000,030,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mspatcha.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:36 | 000,552,989 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msrepl40.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:36 | 000,274,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mstask.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:36 | 000,258,077 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mstext40.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:36 | 000,115,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mstlsapi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:36 | 000,102,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msscript.ocx
[2011/10/20 17:32:36 | 000,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mstinit.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:36 | 000,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msrle32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:35 | 000,195,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msutb.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:34 | 000,413,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvcp60.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:34 | 000,343,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvcrt.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:34 | 000,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvcrt40.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:34 | 000,054,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvcirt.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:33 | 001,428,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvidctl.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:33 | 000,120,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvfw32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:32 | 000,831,519 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mswdat10.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:32 | 000,245,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mswsock.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:32 | 000,204,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mswebdvd.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:32 | 000,072,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msw3prt.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:31 | 000,614,429 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mswstr10.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:31 | 000,506,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxml.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:31 | 000,348,189 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxbde40.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:30 | 000,701,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxml2.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:30 | 000,091,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtxoci.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:30 | 000,090,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mydocs.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:30 | 000,066,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtxclu.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:30 | 000,056,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ndptsp.tsp
[2011/10/20 17:32:30 | 000,053,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\narrator.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:30 | 000,036,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ncobjapi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:30 | 000,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtxlegih.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:30 | 000,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtxdm.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:30 | 000,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nddenb32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:30 | 000,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nddeapi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:30 | 000,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msyuv.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:30 | 000,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nddeapir.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:30 | 000,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtxex.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:29 | 000,622,080 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netcfgx.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:29 | 000,332,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netapi32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:29 | 000,124,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\net1.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:29 | 000,042,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\net.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:28 | 000,407,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netlogon.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:28 | 000,198,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netman.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:28 | 000,139,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netid.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:28 | 000,111,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netdde.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:27 | 000,875,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netplwiz.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:27 | 000,329,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netsetup.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:27 | 000,086,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netsh.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:27 | 000,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netrap.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:26 | 001,708,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netshell.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:26 | 000,245,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netui1.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:26 | 000,080,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netui0.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:26 | 000,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netstat.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:25 | 000,247,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\newdev.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:25 | 000,179,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntmsdba.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:25 | 000,118,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntmarta.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:25 | 000,103,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nlhtml.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:25 | 000,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\notepad.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:25 | 000,067,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdsapi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:25 | 000,054,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\npptools.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:25 | 000,043,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntlanman.dll


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

[2011/10/20 17:32:25 | 000,040,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntmsapi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:25 | 000,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nmmkcert.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:24 | 000,488,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntmsmgr.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:24 | 000,435,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntmssvc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:24 | 000,266,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oakley.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:24 | 000,257,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nusrmgr.cpl
[2011/10/20 17:32:24 | 000,143,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntshrui.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:24 | 000,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntvdmd.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:23 | 000,285,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\objsel.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:23 | 000,249,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\odbc32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:23 | 000,135,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\odbcconf.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:23 | 000,106,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\odbccp32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:23 | 000,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\odbcconf.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:23 | 000,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\odbccr32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:23 | 000,060,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ocmanage.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:23 | 000,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\odbccp32.cpl
[2011/10/20 17:32:23 | 000,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\odbcad32.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:23 | 000,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\odbc32gt.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:22 | 000,278,559 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\odbcjt32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:22 | 000,147,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\odbctrac.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:22 | 000,120,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\offfilt.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:22 | 000,094,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\odbcint.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:22 | 000,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\odbccu32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:22 | 000,053,279 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\odbcji32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:22 | 000,020,511 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\odtext32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:22 | 000,020,511 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oddbse32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:22 | 000,020,510 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\odpdx32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:22 | 000,020,510 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\odfox32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:22 | 000,020,510 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\odexl32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:22 | 000,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\odbcp32r.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:21 | 001,281,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ole32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:21 | 000,117,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oledlg.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:21 | 000,107,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oleprn.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:21 | 000,083,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olepro32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:21 | 000,068,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olecli32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:20 | 000,713,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\opengl32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:20 | 000,215,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\osk.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:20 | 000,067,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\osuninst.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:20 | 000,062,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pautoenr.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:20 | 000,058,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\packager.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:19 | 000,176,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\photowiz.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:19 | 000,114,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\powercfg.cpl
[2011/10/20 17:32:19 | 000,109,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\progman.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:19 | 000,105,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\polstore.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:19 | 000,081,920 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\proctexe.ocx
[2011/10/20 17:32:19 | 000,034,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\perfproc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:19 | 000,027,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\profmap.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:19 | 000,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\perfdisk.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:19 | 000,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\perfos.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:19 | 000,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ping.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:19 | 000,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\powrprof.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:19 | 000,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\perfnet.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:19 | 000,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\perfmon.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:18 | 000,096,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\psbase.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:18 | 000,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\proquota.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:18 | 000,043,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pstorec.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:18 | 000,034,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pstorsvc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:18 | 000,023,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\psapi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:17 | 000,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qprocess.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:17 | 000,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qmgrprxy.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:15 | 001,435,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\query.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:15 | 000,174,080 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasmans.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:15 | 000,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\raschap.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:15 | 000,043,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\racpldlg.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:15 | 000,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasadhlp.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:14 | 000,206,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasppp.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:14 | 000,147,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdchost.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:14 | 000,112,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rastls.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:14 | 000,102,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rcbdyctl.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:14 | 000,092,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdpdd.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:14 | 000,087,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdpwsx.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:14 | 000,067,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdshost.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:14 | 000,062,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdpclip.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:14 | 000,056,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasphone.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:14 | 000,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rcimlby.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:14 | 000,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rcp.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:14 | 000,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdpsnd.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:14 | 000,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rassapi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:14 | 000,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdsaddin.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:13 | 000,431,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\riched20.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:13 | 000,397,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\regwizc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:13 | 000,076,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\remotesp.tsp
[2011/10/20 17:32:13 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\remotepg.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:13 | 000,059,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\regsvc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:13 | 000,058,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\resutils.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:13 | 000,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\reg.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:13 | 000,049,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\regapi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:13 | 000,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rexec.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:13 | 000,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\regsvr32.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:12 | 000,584,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rpcrt4.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:12 | 000,152,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsaenh.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:11 | 000,180,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scecli.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:11 | 000,171,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sccsccp.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:11 | 000,090,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsvpsp.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:11 | 000,077,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rtcshare.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:11 | 000,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scarddlg.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:11 | 000,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\safrslv.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:11 | 000,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rtutils.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:11 | 000,043,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\safrcdlg.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:11 | 000,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rundll32.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:11 | 000,031,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rtipxmib.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:11 | 000,029,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\safrdm.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:11 | 000,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsmps.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:11 | 000,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsh.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:11 | 000,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\runonce.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:10 | 000,313,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scesrv.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:10 | 000,190,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\schedsvc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:10 | 000,159,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scrobj.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:10 | 000,151,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scrrun.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:10 | 000,077,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sdbinst.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:10 | 000,056,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\servdeps.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:10 | 000,056,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\secur32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:10 | 000,055,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sendmail.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:10 | 000,038,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sens.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:10 | 000,031,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sethc.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:10 | 000,029,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sendcmsg.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:10 | 000,023,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\setup.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:10 | 000,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sclgntfy.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:10 | 000,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\seclogon.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:10 | 000,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scrnsave.scr
[2011/10/20 17:32:10 | 000,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sensapi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:10 | 000,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\security.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:10 | 000,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sfc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:09 | 001,580,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sfcfiles.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:09 | 000,140,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sfc_os.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:08 | 000,549,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shdoclc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:07 | 001,506,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shdocvw.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:01 | 008,454,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shell32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:01 | 000,474,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shlwapi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:01 | 000,438,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shimgvw.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:01 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shgina.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:01 | 000,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shimeng.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:01 | 000,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shfolder.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:00 | 000,363,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smlogcfg.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:00 | 000,134,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shsvcs.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:00 | 000,131,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sndrec32.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:00 | 000,098,304 | ---- | C] (Schlumberger Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slbiop.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:00 | 000,089,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smlogsvc.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:00 | 000,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shrpubw.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:00 | 000,070,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sigverif.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:00 | 000,042,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shmgrate.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:00 | 000,027,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shscrap.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:00 | 000,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\skeys.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:00 | 000,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slayerxp.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:00 | 000,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shutdown.exe
[2011/10/20 17:32:00 | 000,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\snmpapi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:00 | 000,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\simpdata.tlb
[2011/10/20 17:32:00 | 000,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sigtab.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:59 | 000,538,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spider.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:59 | 000,182,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\snmpsnap.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:59 | 000,074,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spoolss.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:59 | 000,057,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spoolsv.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:59 | 000,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sort.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:58 | 000,239,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srrstr.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:58 | 000,180,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sqlunirl.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:58 | 000,170,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srsvc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:58 | 000,067,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srclient.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:57 | 000,704,512 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ss3dfo.scr
[2011/10/20 17:31:57 | 000,393,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ssflwbox.scr
[2011/10/20 17:31:57 | 000,071,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ssdpsrv.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:57 | 000,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ssmypics.scr
[2011/10/20 17:31:57 | 000,034,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ssdpapi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:57 | 000,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ssmarque.scr
[2011/10/20 17:31:57 | 000,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ssbezier.scr
[2011/10/20 17:31:57 | 000,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ssmyst.scr
[2011/10/20 17:31:56 | 000,679,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sstext3d.scr
[2011/10/20 17:31:56 | 000,610,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sspipes.scr
[2011/10/20 17:31:56 | 000,136,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sti_ci.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:56 | 000,067,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sti.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:56 | 000,054,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stclient.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:56 | 000,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stdole2.tlb
[2011/10/20 17:31:56 | 000,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stimon.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:56 | 000,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ssstars.scr
[2011/10/20 17:31:55 | 000,713,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sxs.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:55 | 000,218,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sysmon.ocx
[2011/10/20 17:31:55 | 000,191,488 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\syncui.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:55 | 000,121,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stobject.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:55 | 000,057,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\synceng.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:55 | 000,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\svchost.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:54 | 000,858,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tapi3.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:54 | 000,181,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tapi32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:54 | 000,119,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\t2embed.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:54 | 000,105,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sysocmgr.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:53 | 000,358,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\termmgr.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:53 | 000,295,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\termsrv.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:53 | 000,246,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tapisrv.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:53 | 000,135,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\taskmgr.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:53 | 000,076,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\telnet.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:53 | 000,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcpmon.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:53 | 000,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcpmib.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:52 | 000,385,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\themeui.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:52 | 000,118,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umpnpmgr.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:52 | 000,101,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\txflog.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:52 | 000,094,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\timedate.cpl
[2011/10/20 17:31:52 | 000,093,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tscfgwmi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:52 | 000,090,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\trkwks.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:52 | 000,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umandlg.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:52 | 000,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\udhisapi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:52 | 000,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tracert.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:52 | 000,012,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsddd.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:51 | 000,239,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\upnpui.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:51 | 000,206,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\unimdm.tsp
[2011/10/20 17:31:51 | 000,185,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\upnphost.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:51 | 000,132,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\upnp.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:51 | 000,074,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\unimdmat.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:51 | 000,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ups.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:51 | 000,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbmon.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:51 | 000,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\upnpcont.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:51 | 000,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\uniplat.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:50 | 000,723,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\userenv.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:50 | 000,406,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usp10.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:50 | 000,218,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\uxtheme.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:50 | 000,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\utilman.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:50 | 000,030,749 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vbajet32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:49 | 000,030,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vbisurf.ax
[2011/10/20 17:31:42 | 000,200,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdaprst.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:42 | 000,155,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msadds.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:42 | 000,143,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msadco.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:42 | 000,118,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdarem.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:42 | 000,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msadcf.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:42 | 000,053,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msadcs.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:42 | 000,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdfmap.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:42 | 000,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msaddsr.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:42 | 000,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msadcer.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:42 | 000,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdaremr.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:42 | 000,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdaprsr.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:42 | 000,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msadcor.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:42 | 000,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msadcfr.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:40 | 000,588,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\autochk.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:39 | 000,611,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comctl32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:39 | 000,602,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\autoconv.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:39 | 000,602,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\autoconv.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:39 | 000,388,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cmd.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:39 | 000,388,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:39 | 000,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cacls.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:39 | 000,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cacls.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:38 | 000,276,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comdlg32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:38 | 000,144,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imagehlp.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:38 | 000,135,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\desk.cpl
[2011/10/20 17:31:38 | 000,135,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\desk.cpl
[2011/10/20 17:31:38 | 000,111,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dhcpcsvc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:38 | 000,042,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ftp.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:38 | 000,042,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ftp.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:38 | 000,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\csrsrv.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:38 | 000,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\csrsrv.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:38 | 000,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\format.com
[2011/10/20 17:31:37 | 000,986,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kernel32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:37 | 000,344,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\localspl.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:37 | 000,075,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\locator.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:37 | 000,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lmhsvc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:36 | 000,724,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lsasrv.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:36 | 000,133,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msv1_0.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:36 | 000,076,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nslookup.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:36 | 000,076,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nslookup.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:36 | 000,033,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msgsvc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:36 | 000,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mgmtapi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:36 | 000,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mgmtapi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:35 | 000,553,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oleaut32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:35 | 000,419,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntvdm.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:35 | 000,419,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntvdm.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:35 | 000,144,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwprovau.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:35 | 000,144,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwprovau.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:35 | 000,091,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntprint.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:35 | 000,091,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntprint.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:35 | 000,034,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olecnv32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:35 | 000,034,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olecnv32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:35 | 000,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntlsapi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:34 | 000,560,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\printui.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:34 | 000,236,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasapi32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:34 | 000,089,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasauto.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:34 | 000,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfctrs.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:34 | 000,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\perfctrs.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:33 | 000,657,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasdlg.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:33 | 000,415,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\samsrv.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:33 | 000,064,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\samlib.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:33 | 000,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasman.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:33 | 000,058,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rastapi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:33 | 000,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rshx32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:33 | 000,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\savedump.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:33 | 000,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\savedump.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:32 | 000,983,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\setupapi.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:32 | 000,168,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\schannel.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:32 | 000,140,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sessmgr.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:32 | 000,095,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scardsvr.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:31 | 000,984,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\syssetup.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:31 | 000,984,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\syssetup.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:31 | 000,298,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sysdm.cpl
[2011/10/20 17:31:31 | 000,096,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srvsvc.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:31 | 000,050,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smss.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:31 | 000,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpmonui.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:31 | 000,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcpmonui.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:30 | 001,850,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\win32k.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:30 | 000,316,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\untfs.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:30 | 000,316,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\untfs.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:30 | 000,275,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ulib.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:30 | 000,275,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ulib.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:30 | 000,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\userinit.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:30 | 000,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\userinit.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:28 | 000,142,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\aec.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:28 | 000,053,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\1394bus.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:27 | 000,138,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\afd.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:27 | 000,095,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atapi.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:27 | 000,071,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bridge.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:27 | 000,063,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cdfs.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:27 | 000,059,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atmarpc.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:27 | 000,055,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atmlane.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:27 | 000,055,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atmlane.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:27 | 000,049,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\classpnp.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:27 | 000,049,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\classpnp.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:27 | 000,036,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\amdk6.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:27 | 000,017,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ccdecode.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:27 | 000,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\asyncmac.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:27 | 000,014,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\diskdump.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:27 | 000,014,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\diskdump.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:26 | 000,799,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmboot.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:26 | 000,153,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmio.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:26 | 000,071,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dxg.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:26 | 000,060,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\drmk.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:26 | 000,060,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drmk.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:26 | 000,052,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmusic.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:26 | 000,002,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drmkaud.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:25 | 000,143,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fastfat.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:25 | 000,134,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipnat.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:25 | 000,074,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipsec.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:25 | 000,052,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\i8042prt.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:25 | 000,036,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hidclass.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:25 | 000,034,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fips.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:25 | 000,024,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hidparse.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:25 | 000,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdclass.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:25 | 000,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipinip.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:25 | 000,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\irenum.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:25 | 000,009,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hidusb.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:25 | 000,005,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\intelide.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:24 | 000,171,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kmixer.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:24 | 000,140,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ks.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:24 | 000,140,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ks.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:24 | 000,092,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ksecdd.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:24 | 000,063,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mf.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:24 | 000,042,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mountmgr.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:23 | 000,182,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ndis.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:23 | 000,181,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mrxdav.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:23 | 000,107,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mup.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:23 | 000,091,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ndiswan.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:23 | 000,085,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nabtsfec.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:23 | 000,038,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ndproxy.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:23 | 000,035,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msgpc.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:23 | 000,034,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netbios.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:23 | 000,019,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msfs.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:23 | 000,010,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ndisip.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:23 | 000,009,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ndistapi.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:23 | 000,007,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mskssrv.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:23 | 000,005,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mstee.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:23 | 000,005,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mspclock.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:23 | 000,004,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mspqm.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:22 | 000,574,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntfs.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:22 | 000,162,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netbt.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:22 | 000,088,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nwlnkipx.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:22 | 000,088,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwlnkipx.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:22 | 000,040,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nmnt.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:22 | 000,040,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nmnt.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:22 | 000,030,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\npfs.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:22 | 000,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\pciidex.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:22 | 000,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pciidex.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:22 | 000,018,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\partmgr.sys


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

[2011/10/20 17:31:21 | 000,174,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdbss.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:21 | 000,145,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\portcls.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:21 | 000,145,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\portcls.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:21 | 000,139,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdpwd.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:21 | 000,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\psched.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:21 | 000,051,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasl2tp.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:21 | 000,048,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\raspptp.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:21 | 000,041,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\raspppoe.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:20 | 000,352,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srv.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:20 | 000,202,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rmcast.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:20 | 000,202,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rmcast.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:20 | 000,096,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\scsiport.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:20 | 000,073,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sr.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:20 | 000,054,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\swmidi.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:20 | 000,048,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\stream.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:20 | 000,048,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stream.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:20 | 000,030,080 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rndismp.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:20 | 000,030,080 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rndismp.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:20 | 000,025,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sonydcam.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:20 | 000,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\streamip.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:20 | 000,011,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slip.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:20 | 000,006,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\splitter.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:19 | 000,360,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcpip.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:19 | 000,226,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tcpip6.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:19 | 000,226,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcpip6.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:19 | 000,209,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\update.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:19 | 000,066,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\udfs.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:19 | 000,060,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sysaudio.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:19 | 000,023,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbcamd.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:19 | 000,021,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tdtcp.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:19 | 000,018,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tdi.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:19 | 000,018,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tdi.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:19 | 000,014,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tape.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:19 | 000,014,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tape.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:19 | 000,012,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usb8023.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:19 | 000,012,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usb8023.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:19 | 000,012,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tdpipe.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:18 | 002,058,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntkrnlpa.exe
[2011/10/20 17:31:18 | 000,142,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbport.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:18 | 000,131,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hal.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:18 | 000,079,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\videoprt.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:18 | 000,026,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbstor.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:18 | 000,023,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbcamd2.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:18 | 000,017,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbohci.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:18 | 000,016,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbintel.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:18 | 000,015,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbscan.sys
[2011/10/20 17:31:17 | 002,181,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntoskrnl.exe
[2011/10/16 11:57:21 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\RECYCLER
[2011/10/14 13:45:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
[2011/10/10 20:43:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong
[2011/10/08 18:52:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\e5378691a976e1c4662a117dbec2
[2011/10/08 18:22:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\868cc9ed4e87c3df0665bdaa540b58
[2011/10/08 18:08:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\FixPolicies
[2011/10/07 18:44:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\d6dbe7d8b1b3fed02ce6f051c35cdd
[2011/10/07 16:39:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\e6ddfae75d2df8a84b78a17baaba70
[2011/10/06 21:29:16 | 028,591,442 | ---- | C] (sv) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\CommonView.exe
[2011/10/06 19:08:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\7d60409b9efa23e3ba8db209fbc3
[2011/10/06 17:17:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\_OTM
[2011/10/06 17:13:02 | 000,522,752 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\OTM.exe
[2011/10/05 19:58:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\745fdd92d375ac8b8231439ccf
[2011/10/03 20:39:24 | 000,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\proquota.exe
[2011/10/03 20:04:35 | 000,518,144 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWREG.exe
[2011/10/03 20:04:35 | 000,406,528 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWSC.exe
[2011/10/03 20:04:35 | 000,212,480 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWXCACLS.exe
[2011/10/03 20:04:35 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (NirSoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\NIRCMD.exe
[2011/10/03 19:50:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Qoobox
[2011/10/03 19:48:18 | 004,253,235 | R--- | C] (Swearware) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
[2011/10/03 19:38:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Google
[2011/10/03 19:35:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\IZArc
[2011/10/03 19:35:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\IZArc
[2011/10/03 04:19:06 | 004,833,156 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\IZArc4.1.6.exe
[2011/10/02 20:36:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\New Folder
[2011/10/02 19:22:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\ERUNT
[2011/10/02 19:22:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\ERUNT
[2011/10/02 19:19:48 | 000,791,393 | ---- | C] (Lars Hederer ) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\erunt-setup.exe
[2011/10/01 23:03:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles
[2011/10/01 12:00:03 | 000,446,464 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\TFC.exe
[2011/10/01 11:52:12 | 331,805,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\WindowsXP-KB936929-SP3-x86-ENU.exe
[2011/09/30 17:10:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\8c1052ccbb76ede9b14ff3e1ec
[2011/09/29 22:17:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\70f5fa78f1c271efda
[2011/09/28 20:45:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\Brenden Baseball pictures
[2011/09/28 19:23:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Sun
[2011/09/28 16:14:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\avast! Free Antivirus
[2011/09/28 16:14:03 | 000,320,856 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\aswSP.sys
[2011/09/28 16:14:03 | 000,020,568 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
[2011/09/28 16:13:57 | 000,052,568 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
[2011/09/28 16:13:57 | 000,034,392 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\aswRdr.sys
[2011/09/28 16:13:56 | 000,442,200 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\aswSnx.sys
[2011/09/28 16:13:54 | 000,110,552 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\aswmon2.sys
[2011/09/28 16:13:54 | 000,104,536 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\aswmon.sys
[2011/09/28 16:13:53 | 000,030,808 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\aavmker4.sys
[2011/09/28 16:12:41 | 000,041,184 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\avastSS.scr
[2011/09/28 16:12:37 | 000,199,304 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\aswBoot.exe
[2011/09/28 16:11:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software
[2011/09/28 16:11:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AVAST Software
[2011/09/28 15:48:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java
[2011/09/28 15:42:55 | 000,214,408 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaws.exe
[2011/09/28 15:42:54 | 000,173,960 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaw.exe
[2011/09/28 15:42:54 | 000,173,960 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\java.exe
[2011/09/27 16:12:01 | 000,607,260 | R--- | C] (Swearware) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\dds.com
[2011/09/26 09:22:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\FileHippo.com
[2010/10/03 08:44:36 | 000,047,360 | ---- | C] (VSO Software) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\pcouffin.sys
[2009/10/15 19:21:16 | 004,375,672 | ---- | C] (W3i, LLC) -- C:\Program Files\vmplayer.exe
[2 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2011/10/24 16:13:34 | 000,584,192 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2011/10/24 15:51:00 | 000,000,898 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2011/10/24 09:51:01 | 000,000,894 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2011/10/24 04:46:02 | 000,000,386 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RegCure.job
[2011/10/24 04:44:15 | 000,000,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d9caps.dat
[2011/10/24 04:44:02 | 004,254,020 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Elton John-Don't go Breaking my heart.mp3
[2011/10/24 04:42:15 | 003,740,766 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Elton John-Daniel.mp3
[2011/10/24 04:41:18 | 003,699,806 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Elton John-Candle in the Wind.mp3
[2011/10/24 04:40:02 | 004,452,551 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Elton John-Rocket Man.mp3
[2011/10/23 19:02:27 | 000,002,515 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Microsoft Office Word 2003 (2).lnk
[2011/10/23 18:00:02 | 000,000,458 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\ParetoLogic Registration3.job
[2011/10/23 17:00:10 | 000,000,404 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RegCure Program Check.job
[2011/10/23 04:02:06 | 000,000,432 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\ParetoLogic Update Version3.job
[2011/10/23 02:28:10 | 000,000,390 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\XoftSpySE.job
[2011/10/22 21:06:42 | 000,079,623 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\Junction.zip
[2011/10/22 20:39:55 | 000,442,796 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfh009.dat
[2011/10/22 20:39:55 | 000,071,936 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfc009.dat
[2011/10/22 20:29:41 | 000,002,048 | --S- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
[2011/10/22 09:35:43 | 000,000,810 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware.lnk
[2011/10/22 09:27:22 | 009,852,544 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation ) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\mbam-setup-1.51.2.1300.exe
[2011/10/22 02:05:28 | 000,001,321 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\windows explorer.lnk
[2011/10/22 00:03:50 | 000,016,832 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\amcompat.tlb
[2011/10/22 00:03:47 | 000,023,392 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nscompat.tlb
[2011/10/21 23:47:52 | 000,001,383 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\windows explorer.lnk
[2011/10/21 23:30:39 | 000,001,158 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpa.dbl
[2011/10/21 23:29:25 | 000,319,544 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2011/10/21 16:35:20 | 067,895,296 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\ntuser.bak
[2011/10/20 18:10:50 | 000,002,711 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\imsins.BAK
[2011/10/19 07:54:30 | 000,108,032 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2011/10/19 07:49:42 | 003,260,531 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\Tonight Tonight By Hot Chelle Rae [Lyrics].mp3
[2011/10/19 07:49:24 | 003,372,126 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\Britney Spears - I Wanna Go [ Full Official New Song 2011 Lyrics].mp3
[2011/10/19 07:47:54 | 003,634,187 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\B.o.B - Strange Clouds ft. Lil Wayne [Official Audio].mp3
[2011/10/18 20:24:53 | 003,988,198 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Florida-Good Feeling.mp3
[2011/10/18 20:24:01 | 003,189,478 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\LMFAO-I'm Sexy and I know it.mp3
[2011/10/18 20:22:42 | 003,568,985 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Rihanna-We Found Love.mp3
[2011/10/17 15:40:46 | 003,443,179 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\Gym Class Heroes_ Stereo Hearts ft. Adam Levine (LYRIC VIDEO).mp3
[2011/10/16 11:56:43 | 003,826,866 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\Set Fire to the Rain - Adele 21.mp3
[2011/10/16 11:55:37 | 003,376,306 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\David Guetta feat Flo Rida & Nicki Minaj - Where Them Girls At - Lyrics video.mp3
[2011/10/16 11:54:02 | 003,216,645 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\Flo Rida - Turn Around Lyrics [hd] (5, 4, 3, 2, 1).mp3
[2011/10/16 11:53:21 | 004,369,377 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\Flo Rida - Good Feelin [Lyrics].mp3
[2011/10/15 23:46:10 | 004,997,987 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\The Cure-Fascination Street.mp3
[2011/10/15 23:42:12 | 004,210,552 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Red Rider-Lunatic Fringe.mp3
[2011/10/14 13:45:44 | 000,001,686 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition.lnk
[2011/10/11 04:08:33 | 000,002,513 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Microsoft Office Excel 2003 (2).lnk
[2011/10/10 20:00:16 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
[2011/10/10 19:17:41 | 004,253,235 | R--- | M] (Swearware) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
[2011/10/08 21:56:51 | 003,124,245 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Cody Simpson-On my mind.mp3
[2011/10/08 21:41:40 | 003,430,641 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\David Guetta-Without You.mp3
[2011/10/08 21:39:50 | 005,166,007 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Michael Jackson-Man in the Mirror.mp3
[2011/10/08 21:38:06 | 007,952,541 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Explosions in the Sky-Your hand in mine.mp3
[2011/10/08 18:06:35 | 000,185,065 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\FixPolicies.exe
[2011/10/06 21:28:41 | 028,591,442 | ---- | M] (sv) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\CommonView.exe
[2011/10/06 17:13:05 | 000,522,752 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\OTM.exe
[2011/10/03 08:01:05 | 003,158,967 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Jason Derulo-It girl.mp3
[2011/10/03 04:19:02 | 004,833,156 | ---- | M] (  ) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\IZArc4.1.6.exe
[2011/10/02 21:13:52 | 003,504,201 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Kid Cudi-The Prayer.mp3
[2011/10/02 21:11:43 | 003,235,454 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Maroon 5-Moves Like Jagger.mp3
[2011/10/02 21:10:50 | 003,283,519 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Rodney Atkins-Take a back road.mp3
[2011/10/02 20:47:53 | 000,028,236 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\proquota.zip
[2011/10/02 19:36:22 | 008,273,920 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\XPRC.iso
[2011/10/02 19:31:41 | 003,219,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\ARCDC.exe
[2011/10/02 19:22:19 | 000,000,619 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\NTREGOPT.lnk
[2011/10/02 19:22:19 | 000,000,600 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\ERUNT.lnk
[2011/10/02 19:19:52 | 000,791,393 | ---- | M] (Lars Hederer ) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\erunt-setup.exe
[2011/10/02 17:32:23 | 003,836,479 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Pat Green-Wave on Wave.mp3
[2011/10/02 17:21:32 | 004,562,892 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Adele-Someone Like You.mp3
[2011/10/02 17:19:52 | 003,270,980 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\M.I.A.-Paper Planes.mp3
[2011/10/02 17:16:54 | 003,527,189 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Enrique Iglesias-I Like how it feels.mp3
[2011/10/02 17:13:45 | 004,502,288 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\OMD-If you leave.mp3
[2011/10/02 17:07:51 | 004,675,741 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lady Gaga-You and I.mp3
[2011/10/02 16:37:13 | 003,125,112 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Alexandra Stan-Mr. Saxobeat.mp3
[2011/10/02 10:46:45 | 000,139,264 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\SystemLook.exe
[2011/10/01 22:58:47 | 000,250,048 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\ntldr
[2011/10/01 12:31:07 | 000,000,754 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\fixme.reg
[2011/10/01 12:00:04 | 000,446,464 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\TFC.exe
[2011/10/01 11:49:09 | 331,805,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\WindowsXP-KB936929-SP3-x86-ENU.exe
[2011/09/28 16:14:04 | 000,001,697 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\avast! Free Antivirus.lnk
[2011/09/28 16:13:54 | 000,002,625 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CONFIG.NT
[2011/09/28 15:57:18 | 000,001,742 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Adobe Reader X.lnk
[2011/09/28 15:41:26 | 000,214,408 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaws.exe
[2011/09/28 15:41:26 | 000,173,960 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaw.exe
[2011/09/28 15:41:26 | 000,173,960 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\java.exe
[2011/09/28 15:41:26 | 000,128,000 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javacpl.cpl
[2011/09/28 15:41:25 | 000,544,656 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\deployJava1.dll
[2011/09/28 05:31:00 | 058,948,168 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\setup_av_free.exe
[2011/09/27 16:12:05 | 000,607,260 | R--- | M] (Swearware) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\dds.com
[2011/09/26 09:24:54 | 000,001,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\Update Checker.lnk
[2011/09/26 09:20:29 | 000,252,991 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\FHSetup.exe
[2 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2011/10/24 04:43:47 | 004,254,020 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Elton John-Don't go Breaking my heart.mp3
[2011/10/24 04:42:01 | 003,740,766 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Elton John-Daniel.mp3
[2011/10/24 04:41:05 | 003,699,806 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Elton John-Candle in the Wind.mp3
[2011/10/24 04:39:49 | 004,452,551 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Elton John-Rocket Man.mp3
[2011/10/22 21:06:51 | 000,079,623 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\Junction.zip
[2011/10/22 00:03:50 | 000,016,832 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\amcompat.tlb
[2011/10/22 00:03:47 | 000,023,392 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nscompat.tlb
[2011/10/20 17:34:45 | 000,168,806 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\startoc.cat
[2011/10/20 17:34:43 | 000,186,368 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\encdec.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:43 | 000,118,272 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mpg2data.ax
[2011/10/20 17:34:43 | 000,024,209 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msn7.cat
[2011/10/20 17:34:42 | 000,270,848 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sbe.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:42 | 000,011,651 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msn9.cat
[2011/10/20 17:34:37 | 000,764,868 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\apph_sp.sdb
[2011/10/20 17:34:34 | 000,382,952 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nt5inf.cat
[2011/10/20 17:34:23 | 000,217,118 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\apphelp.sdb
[2011/10/20 17:34:20 | 000,031,281 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fp4.cat
[2011/10/20 17:34:18 | 000,094,208 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fpencode.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:16 | 000,013,753 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ims.cat
[2011/10/20 17:34:09 | 000,376,320 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msinfo.dll
[2011/10/20 17:34:09 | 000,198,736 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msimain.sdb
[2011/10/20 17:34:09 | 000,009,581 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msmsgs.cat
[2011/10/20 17:34:06 | 000,007,245 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mstsweb.cat
[2011/10/20 17:34:04 | 002,012,670 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nt5.cat
[2011/10/20 17:34:00 | 000,034,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sniffpol.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:59 | 000,033,280 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sstub.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:58 | 000,279,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tshoot.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:46 | 000,460,728 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\micross.ttf
[2011/10/20 17:33:45 | 000,383,140 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tahoma.ttf
[2011/10/20 17:33:45 | 000,355,436 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tahomabd.ttf
[2011/10/20 17:33:39 | 000,070,656 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\amstream.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:31 | 000,252,928 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\compatui.dll
[2011/10/20 17:33:24 | 000,059,904 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\devenum.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:58 | 000,035,328 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciqtz32.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:52 | 000,148,992 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mpg2splt.ax
[2011/10/20 17:32:49 | 000,014,336 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdmo.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:23 | 000,004,310 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\odbcconf.rsp
[2011/10/20 17:32:18 | 000,385,024 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qdvd.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:18 | 000,279,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qdv.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:18 | 000,192,512 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qcap.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:17 | 000,733,696 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qedwipes.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:17 | 000,562,176 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qedit.dll
[2011/10/20 17:32:16 | 001,291,264 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\quartz.dll
[2011/10/20 17:31:41 | 000,009,424 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drvmain.sdb
[2011/10/20 17:31:20 | 000,011,616 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\secdrv.sys
[2011/10/19 07:49:33 | 003,260,531 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\Tonight Tonight By Hot Chelle Rae [Lyrics].mp3
[2011/10/19 07:49:24 | 003,372,126 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\Britney Spears - I Wanna Go [ Full Official New Song 2011 Lyrics].mp3
[2011/10/19 07:47:54 | 003,634,187 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\B.o.B - Strange Clouds ft. Lil Wayne [Official Audio].mp3
[2011/10/18 20:24:42 | 003,988,198 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Florida-Good Feeling.mp3
[2011/10/18 20:23:50 | 003,189,478 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\LMFAO-I'm Sexy and I know it.mp3
[2011/10/18 20:22:31 | 003,568,985 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Rihanna-We Found Love.mp3
[2011/10/17 15:40:35 | 003,443,179 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\Gym Class Heroes_ Stereo Hearts ft. Adam Levine (LYRIC VIDEO).mp3
[2011/10/16 11:56:33 | 003,826,866 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\Set Fire to the Rain - Adele 21.mp3
[2011/10/16 11:55:29 | 003,376,306 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\David Guetta feat Flo Rida & Nicki Minaj - Where Them Girls At - Lyrics video.mp3
[2011/10/16 11:53:53 | 003,216,645 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\Flo Rida - Turn Around Lyrics [hd] (5, 4, 3, 2, 1).mp3
[2011/10/16 11:53:07 | 004,369,377 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\Flo Rida - Good Feelin [Lyrics].mp3
[2011/10/15 23:46:11 | 004,997,987 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\The Cure-Fascination Street.mp3
[2011/10/15 23:42:13 | 004,210,552 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Red Rider-Lunatic Fringe.mp3
[2011/10/14 13:45:44 | 000,001,686 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition.lnk
[2011/10/11 22:01:47 | 000,000,664 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d9caps.dat
[2011/10/08 21:56:52 | 003,124,245 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Cody Simpson-On my mind.mp3
[2011/10/08 21:41:31 | 003,430,641 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\David Guetta-Without You.mp3
[2011/10/08 21:39:50 | 005,166,007 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Michael Jackson-Man in the Mirror.mp3
[2011/10/08 21:38:06 | 007,952,541 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Explosions in the Sky-Your hand in mine.mp3
[2011/10/08 18:06:35 | 000,185,065 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\FixPolicies.exe
[2011/10/03 20:04:35 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PEV.exe
[2011/10/03 20:04:35 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\MBR.exe
[2011/10/03 20:04:35 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sed.exe
[2011/10/03 20:04:35 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\grep.exe
[2011/10/03 20:04:35 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\zip.exe
[2011/10/03 19:36:25 | 000,000,898 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2011/10/03 19:36:24 | 000,000,894 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2011/10/03 08:00:52 | 003,158,967 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Jason Derulo-It girl.mp3
[2011/10/02 21:13:38 | 003,504,201 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kid Cudi-The Prayer.mp3
[2011/10/02 21:11:43 | 003,235,454 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Maroon 5-Moves Like Jagger.mp3
[2011/10/02 21:10:50 | 003,283,519 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Rodney Atkins-Take a back road.mp3
[2011/10/02 20:23:18 | 000,028,236 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\proquota.zip
[2011/10/02 19:36:22 | 008,273,920 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\XPRC.iso
[2011/10/02 19:31:34 | 003,219,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\ARCDC.exe
[2011/10/02 19:22:19 | 000,000,619 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\NTREGOPT.lnk
[2011/10/02 19:22:19 | 000,000,600 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\ERUNT.lnk
[2011/10/02 17:32:10 | 003,836,479 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Pat Green-Wave on Wave.mp3
[2011/10/02 17:21:33 | 004,562,892 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Adele-Someone Like You.mp3
[2011/10/02 17:19:42 | 003,270,980 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\M.I.A.-Paper Planes.mp3
[2011/10/02 17:16:42 | 003,527,189 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Enrique Iglesias-I Like how it feels.mp3
[2011/10/02 17:13:32 | 004,502,288 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\OMD-If you leave.mp3
[2011/10/02 17:07:52 | 004,675,741 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lady Gaga-You and I.mp3
[2011/10/02 16:37:01 | 003,125,112 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Alexandra Stan-Mr. Saxobeat.mp3
[2011/10/02 10:46:44 | 000,139,264 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\SystemLook.exe
[2011/10/01 22:59:33 | 000,064,352 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ativmc20.cod
[2011/10/01 22:59:29 | 000,067,866 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\netwlan5.img
[2011/10/01 21:47:40 | 067,895,296 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\ntuser.bak
[2011/10/01 12:31:07 | 000,000,754 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\fixme.reg
[2011/09/28 16:14:04 | 000,001,697 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\avast! Free Antivirus.lnk
[2011/09/28 15:57:15 | 000,001,742 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Adobe Reader X.lnk
[2011/09/28 15:57:13 | 000,001,804 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe Reader X.lnk
[2011/09/28 15:34:10 | 058,948,168 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\setup_av_free.exe
[2011/09/26 09:22:15 | 000,001,646 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Start Menu\Programs\Update Checker.lnk
[2011/09/26 09:22:15 | 000,001,640 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\Update Checker.lnk
[2011/09/26 09:20:29 | 000,252,991 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\FHSetup.exe
[2011/09/21 19:10:57 | 004,258,200 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Juvenile-Back that *** up.mp3
[2011/09/15 22:53:38 | 004,430,399 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Ellie Goulding-Lights (Bassnectar Remix).mp3
[2011/09/14 07:55:53 | 002,293,374 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Led Zeppelin-Immigrant Song.mp3
[2011/09/13 21:56:31 | 003,799,698 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\The Last of the Mohicans.mp3
[2011/09/10 12:25:49 | 004,930,278 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Muse-Uprising.mp3
[2011/09/10 09:26:06 | 004,885,556 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Alan Jackson-Where were you.mp3
[2011/09/09 17:31:39 | 003,723,630 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Inspector-Amargo Adios.mp3
[2011/09/07 15:55:33 | 003,811,819 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kenny Chesney-You and Tequila.mp3
[2011/08/31 23:37:29 | 003,796,355 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-Mirror.mp3
[2011/08/31 23:36:41 | 004,722,970 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-I Like the View.mp3
[2011/08/31 23:35:38 | 002,775,698 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-Intro the Carter 4.mp3
[2011/08/31 23:34:11 | 004,033,756 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-It's Good.mp3
[2011/08/31 23:29:37 | 003,873,259 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-So Special.mp3
[2011/08/31 23:27:25 | 004,293,726 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-President Carter.mp3
[2011/08/31 23:26:04 | 004,945,325 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-Blunt Blowin.mp3
[2011/08/31 23:23:19 | 003,695,209 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-Novacane.mp3
[2011/08/31 23:20:53 | 003,604,512 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Big Sean-Marvin Gaye and Chardonnay.mp3
[2011/08/31 21:58:15 | 003,847,764 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Drake-Headlines.mp3
[2011/08/30 19:34:37 | 003,416,892 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Nicki Minaj-Fly.mp3
[2011/08/30 18:02:26 | 004,562,892 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Young Chris-Racks.mp3
[2011/08/29 22:58:55 | 002,850,931 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\George Strait-Here for a good time.mp3
[2011/08/28 22:53:39 | 004,270,738 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Ratt-Round and round.mp3
[2011/08/28 22:49:19 | 003,430,641 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Van Halen-Panama.mp3
[2011/08/27 17:09:00 | 003,391,352 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Toby Keith-Wish i didnt know now.mp3
[2011/08/23 22:11:20 | 003,815,999 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Cher-Believe.mp3
[2011/08/23 22:09:14 | 002,796,596 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Jake Owen-Barefoot blue jean night.mp3
[2011/08/17 21:48:57 | 003,721,540 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Luke Bryan-Country girl.mp3
[2011/08/17 21:43:31 | 003,538,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lady Antebellum-Just a kiss.mp3
[2011/08/15 21:17:01 | 004,055,489 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Big Sean-My last.mp3
[2011/08/15 13:39:45 | 003,883,290 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-Hands up freestyle.mp3
[2011/08/15 13:35:30 | 002,544,149 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-Sorry 4 the wait.mp3
[2011/08/15 13:32:16 | 004,851,702 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-She Will.mp3
[2011/08/11 22:28:39 | 004,329,671 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\No Mercy-Where do you go.mp3
[2011/08/11 22:27:57 | 004,050,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\One Republic-Good Life.mp3
[2011/08/11 22:26:49 | 004,437,504 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Eminem-Lighters.mp3
[2011/08/11 22:25:41 | 002,545,403 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\The Four Tops-I cant help myself.mp3
[2011/08/04 12:44:07 | 005,083,669 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Mt Eden Dubstep-Sierra Leone.mp3
[2011/08/04 12:30:59 | 004,613,047 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Ozzy Osbourne-Crazy train.mp3
[2011/08/04 12:29:34 | 003,456,136 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Linkin Park-Bleed it out.mp3
[2011/08/04 12:21:01 | 004,933,204 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\My Chemical Romance-Welcome to the black parade.mp3
[2011/08/04 12:19:27 | 003,476,616 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Knaan-Wavin Flag.mp3
[2011/08/04 12:17:49 | 003,565,223 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Hilltop Hoods-Nosebleed Section.mp3
[2011/08/04 12:15:07 | 003,799,281 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\FCPREMIX-Fall of Troy.mp3
[2011/08/04 12:13:53 | 003,378,814 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Zombie Nation-Kernkraft.mp3
[2011/08/04 12:11:54 | 003,772,113 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kid Cudi-Soundtrack to my life.mp3
[2011/08/04 12:09:10 | 003,567,313 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Darude-Sandstorm.mp3
[2011/08/04 12:07:33 | 004,432,489 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Tune Up-Forever young.mp3
[2011/08/04 12:05:35 | 003,382,993 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Tune Up-Ravers fantasy.mp3
[2011/08/04 12:00:42 | 004,087,254 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Trapt-Headstrong.mp3
[2011/08/04 11:58:48 | 003,503,783 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Saliva-Ladies and gentlemen.mp3
[2011/08/04 11:52:39 | 003,207,032 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Flosstradamus-Act a fool.mp3
[2011/08/04 11:50:10 | 003,907,114 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Daggmask-Dreamnation.mp3
[2011/08/04 11:48:16 | 003,461,569 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Linkin Park-In the end.mp3
[2011/08/04 11:46:56 | 003,762,500 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Justice-Genesis.mp3
[2011/08/04 11:43:34 | 004,671,979 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\T.I.-Big **** Poppin.mp3
[2011/08/04 11:41:10 | 003,919,235 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-Make it rain.mp3
[2011/08/03 16:15:30 | 003,977,749 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Chris Brown-She aint you.mp3
[2011/07/28 21:00:11 | 004,033,756 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Foster The People-Pumped up kicks.mp3
[2011/07/28 20:59:29 | 003,692,283 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Travis Porter-Bring it back.mp3
[2011/07/22 22:49:47 | 003,752,469 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Shania Twain-Man i feel like a woman.mp3
[2011/07/22 21:34:25 | 004,278,680 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Rihanna-Man Down.mp3
[2011/07/22 21:33:19 | 004,320,058 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Hall & Oates-Kiss on my list.mp3
[2011/07/17 21:41:38 | 004,132,394 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\MGMT - Time To Pretend.mp3
[2011/07/13 13:42:21 | 004,108,152 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\U2-New years day.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:35:20 | 004,175,026 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\BloodHound Gang-The bad touch.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:34:56 | 003,658,846 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Billy Ray Cyrus-Ready set dont go.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:33:34 | 004,554,533 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Billy Joel-We didnt start the fire.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:32:24 | 003,160,221 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Billy Joel-Uptown girl.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:32:14 | 003,979,839 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Billy Idol-White Wedding.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:31:04 | 004,485,569 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Billy Idol-Cradle of love.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:28:50 | 003,963,121 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Biggie Smalls-Big Papa.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:28:09 | 003,943,476 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\B-Hamp-Do the Ricky Bobby.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:27:20 | 004,055,907 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Berlin-Take my breath away.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:26:37 | 005,512,077 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Berlin-No more words.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:25:09 | 003,221,243 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Bellamy_Brothers-Let your love flow.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:23:30 | 004,541,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Bee Gees-Stayin Alive.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:22:30 | 003,609,527 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Bee Gees-Jive talkin.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:21:32 | 005,601,938 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Barry Manilow-Copacabana.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:19:38 | 003,099,199 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Aqua-Barbie girl.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:18:44 | 003,250,918 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Anberlin-Feel good drag.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:16:39 | 003,084,570 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Alabama-Song of the south.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:16:02 | 003,263,875 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Alabama-Reckless.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:14:27 | 003,682,252 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Aha-Take on me.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:13:57 | 005,334,863 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Aerosmith-Janie's got a gun.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:12:22 | 004,751,392 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\ACDC-Thunderstruck.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:12:00 | 003,467,421 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\ACDC-You shook me all night long.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:11:03 | 002,609,769 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\ABBA-Waterloo.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:09:39 | 005,036,440 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\ABBA-Voulez vous.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:09:21 | 004,798,203 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\ABBA-The winner takes it all.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:08:04 | 003,929,266 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\ABBA-Take a chance.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:07:13 | 002,973,811 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\ABBA-Money money money.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:05:42 | 003,358,752 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\ABBA-Mamma mia.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:05:07 | 004,547,009 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\ABBA-I have a dream.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:03:22 | 004,187,565 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\ABBA-Fernando.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:02:48 | 003,121,769 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\ABBA-Does your mother know.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:00:57 | 003,579,434 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\ABBA-Dancing Queen.mp3
[2011/07/12 15:00:23 | 004,883,467 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\A Flock of Seagulls-I ran so far away.mp3
[2011/07/12 14:59:01 | 003,576,090 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\911-Love Sensation.mp3
[2011/07/12 14:57:48 | 005,479,476 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\009 Sound System-Space and time.mp3
[2011/07/12 14:55:48 | 003,090,004 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\3Oh!3-Dont trust me.mp3
[2011/07/03 00:37:38 | 004,710,014 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Michael Jackson-Billie Jean.mp3
[2011/07/03 00:33:27 | 004,413,263 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\The Cranberries-Linger.mp3
[2011/07/01 21:22:05 | 004,697,893 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Copy of Lil Wayne-John.mp3
[2011/07/01 21:22:05 | 004,003,707 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Copy of Lil Wayne-How to love.mp3
[2011/07/01 21:22:05 | 003,342,913 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Copy of Nicki Minaj-Super bass.mp3
[2011/07/01 18:54:01 | 004,039,607 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-6 foot 7 foot.mp3
[2011/07/01 18:48:26 | 003,992,004 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Pitbull-Give me everything.mp3
[2011/06/30 23:23:30 | 003,652,577 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Beyonce-Irreplaceable.mp3
[2011/06/30 23:19:15 | 003,399,294 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Jason Derulo-Ridin solo original.mp3
[2011/06/30 22:53:00 | 003,342,913 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Nicki Minaj-Super bass.mp3
[2011/06/30 22:47:20 | 004,003,707 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-How to love.mp3
[2011/06/30 22:39:31 | 004,702,117 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-John.mp3
[2011/06/30 22:33:23 | 005,380,420 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Wiz Khalifa-The race.mp3
[2011/06/30 22:28:31 | 003,826,910 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Rick Ross-9 piece.mp3
[2011/06/30 22:23:28 | 004,165,875 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-Red Nation.mp3
[2011/06/30 22:21:00 | 005,255,032 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Eminem-2.0 boys.mp3
[2011/06/30 12:50:33 | 004,458,820 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Jeff Barry-Without Us.mp3
[2011/06/28 22:36:20 | 004,871,346 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Gattopardo-valzerone e quadriglia.mp3
[2011/06/28 22:34:55 | 005,079,072 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Jacques Offenbach-Infernal Galop.mp3
[2011/06/28 22:29:07 | 003,394,696 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Luigi Boccherini-Menuet.mp3
[2011/06/28 22:28:10 | 003,777,965 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Johann Strauss-The blue danube.mp3
[2011/06/28 22:25:02 | 003,515,068 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Beethoven-Ode to joy.mp3
[2011/06/28 22:23:59 | 003,433,148 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Scott Joplin-The entertainer.mp3
[2011/06/28 22:23:02 | 005,505,390 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Mozart-Eine Kleine Nachtmausik.mp3
[2011/06/28 22:21:35 | 005,712,698 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Pachelbel-Canon in d.mp3
[2011/06/28 22:20:28 | 003,248,828 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Rossini-William tell overture finale.mp3
[2011/06/28 22:18:26 | 004,008,260 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Tenaikorsky-1812 Overture.mp3
[2011/06/28 22:17:13 | 006,804,407 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Beethoven-5th Symphony.mp3
[2011/06/28 22:00:23 | 004,871,346 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Il Gattopardo-valzerone e quadriglia.mp3
[2011/06/28 11:06:07 | 004,939,100 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\DJ Khaled-Im on one.mp3
[2011/06/28 11:00:07 | 003,258,441 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Matchbox Twenty-How far we go.mp3
[2011/06/27 21:35:15 | 000,012,568 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\72k4p013x70ahajy7lp2f1cog0p4xvm1
[2011/06/27 21:35:15 | 000,012,568 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\72k4p013x70ahajy7lp2f1cog0p4xvm1
[2011/06/27 16:27:51 | 003,850,734 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Jason Aldean-Dirt Road.mp3
[2011/06/27 07:54:45 | 003,673,475 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kelly Rowland-Motivation.mp3
[2011/06/24 15:20:00 | 003,061,165 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Miguel-Sure thing.mp3
[2011/06/23 13:39:42 | 003,802,624 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\John Montgomery-Little girl.mp3
[2011/06/21 13:39:38 | 003,984,854 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Len-Steal my sunshine.mp3
[2011/06/17 17:22:13 | 003,362,931 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Modest Mouse-Float on.mp3
[2011/06/17 17:21:10 | 004,211,806 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Aerosmith-Dream on.mp3
[2011/06/16 22:20:44 | 003,763,754 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\3 doors down-kryptonite.mp3
[2011/06/13 22:09:13 | 003,421,863 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Scatman John-Scatman.mp3
[2011/06/13 22:07:32 | 003,332,838 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Duran Duran-Hungry like the wolf.mp3
[2011/06/13 22:06:58 | 003,693,955 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Reba-Somebody.mp3
[2011/06/12 17:42:56 | 003,549,759 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kate Perry-Last Friday Night.mp3
[2011/06/12 00:41:08 | 002,535,790 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\The Marvelettes-Too many fish in the sea.mp3
[2011/06/12 00:38:45 | 003,889,560 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Toby Keith-American Soldier.mp3
[2011/06/08 23:22:56 | 004,199,685 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Party Rock Anthem-LMFAO.mp3
[2011/06/08 23:06:09 | 007,141,282 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\New Order-Blue Monday.mp3
[2011/06/02 12:48:25 | 004,419,950 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Hans Zimmer-Time.mp3
[2011/06/01 18:03:58 | 003,648,397 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Wiz Khalifa-Roll Up.mp3
[2011/06/01 14:27:12 | 004,575,013 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-Hustle Hard Remix.mp3
[2011/06/01 14:20:45 | 003,038,595 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Eddy Grant-Electric Avenue.mp3
[2011/06/01 14:17:50 | 003,904,188 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Gerry Rafferty-Baker Street.mp3
[2011/06/01 14:14:07 | 003,074,539 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Wiz Khalifa-No Sleep.mp3
[2011/05/29 23:11:30 | 003,708,583 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Wiz Khalifa-When im gone.mp3
[2011/05/29 23:10:45 | 004,170,428 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Wiz Khalifa-Rooftops.mp3
[2011/05/27 23:06:12 | 003,681,416 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Maroon 5-Wont go without you.mp3
[2011/05/27 12:58:45 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\itunesoption.bin
[2011/05/27 12:58:07 | 000,000,303 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\smartpathdb.ini
[2011/05/22 20:50:25 | 004,071,790 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Rednex-Cotton Eye Joe.mp3
[2011/05/22 20:33:16 | 003,146,846 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Beat King-Crush.mp3
[2011/05/19 23:26:50 | 003,090,004 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\The Hollies-Long dress woman in a black dress.mp3
[2011/05/19 23:25:49 | 003,892,903 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Steam-Na na kiss him goodbye.mp3
[2011/05/18 08:23:31 | 004,526,112 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Eminem-Real Slim Shady.mp3
[2011/05/17 18:37:19 | 004,108,570 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Staind-So Far Away.mp3
[2011/05/14 22:34:09 | 000,012,771 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Emicsoft iPod Manager.seed
[2011/05/11 18:51:39 | 004,942,817 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Van Halen-Human Beings.mp3
[2011/05/11 17:22:15 | 004,085,165 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Men Without Hats-Safety Dance Remix.mp3
[2011/05/06 17:14:24 | 003,678,490 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-Drop the World.mp3
[2011/05/06 17:12:31 | 003,608,691 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-Im at war.mp3
[2011/05/05 16:35:46 | 004,284,949 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-Popular.mp3
[2011/05/05 16:31:37 | 004,142,843 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-Bill Gates.mp3
[2011/05/04 17:34:01 | 004,228,107 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Awolnation-Sail.mp3
[2011/05/01 18:20:23 | 002,727,215 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Tom Jones-She's a lady.mp3
[2011/04/27 18:27:29 | 003,265,965 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Tinie Tempah-Written in the stars.mp3
[2011/04/27 18:13:56 | 004,824,116 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kanye West-All of the lights.mp3
[2011/04/25 18:11:45 | 003,586,539 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\The Black Eyed Peas-Just cant get enough.mp3
[2011/04/24 20:26:52 | 003,640,456 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-3 Peat.mp3
[2011/04/21 20:24:49 | 003,844,002 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Savage Garden-Thousand words.mp3
[2011/04/20 21:02:20 | 003,607,855 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Savage Garden-Tears of pearls.mp3
[2011/04/20 21:00:38 | 004,381,498 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Savage Garden-Truly madly deep.mp3
[2011/04/20 20:59:08 | 003,709,419 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Savage Garden-I want you.mp3
[2011/04/20 20:57:20 | 005,466,102 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Savage Garden-To the moon and back.mp3
[2011/04/18 21:23:03 | 003,397,204 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Ronnie Dunn-bleed red.mp3
[2011/04/18 21:22:55 | 004,166,667 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Enrique Inglesais-I can be your hero.mp3
[2011/04/17 17:50:26 | 003,651,741 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Billy Currington-Let me down easy.mp3
[2011/04/14 19:01:41 | 003,690,611 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Luke Bryan-Someone Else Calling You Baby.mp3
[2011/04/14 19:00:15 | 003,002,650 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Thompson Square-Are You Gonna Kiss Me or Not.mp3
[2011/04/14 18:59:16 | 004,059,669 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Jason Aldean-Dont You Wanna Stay.mp3
[2011/04/08 23:47:00 | 003,895,829 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Shania Twain-I'm Gonna Getcha Good.mp3
[2011/04/08 23:44:56 | 002,792,835 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Shania Twain-Up.mp3
[2011/04/08 23:44:28 | 003,206,614 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Shania Twain-Ka-ching.mp3
[2011/04/08 23:41:50 | 004,526,529 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Shania Twain-Forever and For Always.mp3
[2011/04/08 23:39:57 | 005,102,686 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Montgomery Gentry-One In Every Crowd.mp3
[2011/04/08 23:38:03 | 006,024,660 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Montgomery Gentry-Something To Be Proud Of.mp3
[2011/04/08 20:19:21 | 003,188,224 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Montgomery Gentry-If You Ever Stop Loving Me.mp3
[2011/04/08 20:18:42 | 003,468,257 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Montgomery Gentry-What Do Ya Think About That.mp3
[2011/04/08 20:17:33 | 003,510,053 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Montgomery Gentry-Some People Change.mp3
[2011/04/03 19:08:49 | 004,263,633 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Jennifer Lopez-on the floor.mp3
[2011/04/02 00:25:16 | 003,768,769 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Big & Rich-Wild West Show.mp3
[2011/04/01 22:54:55 | 003,494,170 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lupe Fiasco-The Show Goes On.mp3
[2011/03/27 19:40:20 | 003,245,903 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Rick Ross-Aston Martin Music.mp3
[2011/03/27 14:20:53 | 003,833,553 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Drake-Paris Morton Music.mp3
[2011/03/26 23:33:55 | 005,774,138 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\009 Sound System-High All Day.mp3
[2011/03/26 23:28:14 | 004,192,162 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Christoph Andersson-Metropol.mp3
[2011/03/24 19:27:23 | 003,323,225 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Ray J.-Sexy Can I.mp3


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

[2011/03/21 20:10:20 | 004,418,696 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Aerosmith-I Don't Want To Miss A Thing.mp3
[2011/03/20 21:08:54 | 003,519,248 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Roy Jones-Can't be touched.mp3
[2011/03/20 20:47:42 | 004,277,426 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-Im A Go Getta.mp3
[2011/03/20 20:46:31 | 003,522,592 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Pat Benatar-We Belong.mp3
[2011/03/14 22:00:28 | 004,387,767 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lady GaGa - Alejandro.mp3
[2011/03/14 00:36:02 | 001,538,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Texas Tornado-A Little Bit is Better than Nada.mp3
[2011/03/10 21:54:00 | 004,455,476 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Nicki Minaj -Moment Four Life.mp3
[2011/03/10 21:52:27 | 005,058,592 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Creed-Higher.mp3
[2011/03/10 21:40:08 | 004,081,403 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Brooks&Dunn-Neon Moon.mp3
[2011/03/10 21:39:33 | 005,036,858 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Akon-So beautiful.mp3
[2011/03/08 00:29:59 | 003,490,409 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Pink - Raise Your Glass.mp3
[2011/03/08 00:29:28 | 003,211,212 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Pink-****in perfect.mp3
[2011/03/08 00:27:49 | 003,609,109 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Pink- So What lyrics.mp3
[2011/03/07 23:33:02 | 003,084,570 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Song of the South by Alabama Lyrics.mp3
[2011/03/07 23:32:01 | 003,989,452 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Queen - Under Pressure.mp3
[2011/03/07 23:32:01 | 003,044,446 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\You're The One That I Want - Grease Lyrics.mp3
[2011/03/07 23:30:33 | 003,739,930 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\The Dream - Rockin That Thang.mp3
[2011/03/07 23:28:38 | 003,427,297 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\O-Zone - Numa Numa.mp3
[2011/03/07 23:28:10 | 004,831,640 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\No Doubt underneath it all.mp3
[2011/03/07 23:27:55 | 006,630,118 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\DJ Loopy - Lucky Star.mp3
[2011/03/07 23:26:08 | 002,691,271 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Neil Sedaka - Laughter In The Rain.mp3
[2011/03/07 23:24:54 | 002,512,384 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Johnny Nash - I Can See Clearly Now.mp3
[2011/03/07 23:23:26 | 003,346,631 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\John Lennon-Stand by me.mp3
[2011/03/07 23:20:38 | 003,523,009 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Fall out boy lyrics Sugar we're going down swinging.mp3
[2011/03/07 23:19:52 | 004,254,856 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\The Cranberries - Dreams.mp3
[2011/03/07 23:18:53 | 004,254,856 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Creed - with arms wide open (lyrics).mp3
[2011/03/07 23:16:18 | 004,626,004 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\CHRIS REA - Fool (If You Think It's Over).mp3
[2011/03/07 23:15:44 | 003,092,094 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\1985 - Lyrics - Bowling For Soup.mp3
[2011/03/07 23:11:53 | 003,167,326 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Christmas Vacation.mp3
[2011/03/03 08:51:10 | 004,701,654 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Van Halen-Dreams.mp3
[2011/02/28 23:17:42 | 002,896,071 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Captain Jack-Centerfold.mp3
[2011/02/27 20:58:22 | 003,613,289 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\One Republic-Secrets.mp3
[2011/02/27 20:55:52 | 003,347,885 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Easton Corbin-Roll with it.mp3
[2011/02/27 20:54:51 | 002,896,489 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Chris Young-Voices.mp3
[2011/02/27 20:54:04 | 003,252,590 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Chris Young-The man i want to be.mp3
[2011/02/27 20:52:05 | 005,039,992 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Chris Young-Gettin you home.mp3
[2011/02/27 20:49:01 | 003,554,774 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Gary Allan-Nothing on but the radio.mp3
[2011/02/27 13:38:23 | 003,579,016 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\J. Geils Band-Centerfold.mp3
[2011/02/27 13:36:32 | 005,679,470 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Jason Aldean-Why.mp3
[2011/02/27 13:31:16 | 005,287,381 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Randy Rogers Band-Too late for goodbye.mp3
[2011/02/24 08:31:49 | 003,932,609 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Wiz Khalifa-Say Yeah.mp3
[2011/02/24 08:31:49 | 003,096,691 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Wiz Khalifa-This Plane.mp3
[2011/02/23 23:30:58 | 004,646,484 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Pina Colada.mp3
[2011/02/23 23:27:59 | 003,383,411 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\September-Cry for you.mp3
[2011/02/23 23:04:24 | 004,047,966 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Alice DJ-Alone.mp3
[2011/02/23 22:55:40 | 003,878,275 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Wiz Khalifa-Real Estate.mp3
[2011/02/23 21:08:41 | 004,175,026 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Queen-I want to break free.mp3
[2011/02/21 21:55:38 | 004,091,016 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Glee-Dont Stop believing.mp3
[2011/02/19 00:37:16 | 002,888,547 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Jorge Quintero-300 violin orchestra.mp3
[2011/02/19 00:36:35 | 006,280,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\ACDC-Back in black.mp3
[2011/02/19 00:23:23 | 005,035,186 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\ACDC-Hells Bells.mp3
[2011/02/19 00:22:03 | 003,540,146 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Editor-Munich.mp3
[2011/02/19 00:20:08 | 004,145,769 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Train-Drops of Jupiter.mp3
[2011/02/18 19:05:44 | 006,740,877 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Guns N Roses-Paradise City.mp3
[2011/02/17 23:56:40 | 004,251,094 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Foo Fighters-The Pretender.mp3
[2011/02/17 23:52:51 | 003,914,637 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Eminem-Whats the difference.mp3
[2011/02/17 23:51:22 | 003,722,376 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Eminem-Forget about Dre.mp3
[2011/02/13 21:28:40 | 003,555,192 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Keith Urban-But for the grace of god.mp3
[2011/02/09 00:22:01 | 003,646,725 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-Green and Yellow.mp3
[2011/02/06 22:38:07 | 004,033,756 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Rev Theory-Hell Yeah.mp3
[2011/02/05 13:07:59 | 007,005,445 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kool & the Gang-Get down on it.mp3
[2011/02/03 20:44:16 | 006,058,141 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Breakeven-Falling to pieces.mp3
[2011/02/03 20:41:00 | 005,898,898 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Taylor Swift-Today was a fairytale.mp3
[2011/02/03 20:35:59 | 005,392,332 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\The Band perry-If i die young.mp3
[2011/02/03 20:12:36 | 005,648,750 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Soulja Boy-Turn my swag on.mp3
[2011/01/29 11:46:27 | 003,676,401 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Jeremih-Down on me.mp3
[2011/01/27 22:12:24 | 005,201,743 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Enrique Iglesias-Tonight.mp3
[2011/01/27 19:47:53 | 009,841,716 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Young Jeezy-i put on for my city.mp3
[2011/01/27 19:44:42 | 007,934,569 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Young Jeezy-My president.mp3
[2011/01/27 19:31:47 | 001,044,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Drake-Believe it or not.mp3
[2011/01/26 19:56:40 | 004,348,479 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\T.I.-yeah you know.mp3
[2011/01/23 22:22:27 | 008,536,430 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-the sky is the limit.mp3
[2011/01/21 22:36:54 | 003,637,948 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kid Cudi-Up,up & away.mp3
[2011/01/20 20:02:57 | 004,337,612 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Jamie Foxx-Fall for your type.mp3
[2011/01/20 19:27:04 | 004,154,546 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kid Cudi-Cudizone.mp3
[2011/01/20 19:22:08 | 003,963,121 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Drake-Im ready for you.mp3
[2011/01/20 09:20:18 | 003,371,290 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kid Cudi-Mojo is do dope.mp3
[2011/01/17 21:56:33 | 005,343,431 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kings of leon-sex is on fire.mp3
[2011/01/13 16:04:29 | 004,343,881 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Wisin & Yandel-Estoy Enamorado.mp3
[2011/01/10 18:48:26 | 003,851,525 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lloyd-lay it down.mp3
[2011/01/10 18:46:59 | 004,414,516 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Yolanda be cool-we no speak americano.mp3
[2011/01/10 18:42:08 | 004,347,643 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Chris Brown-make love.mp3
[2011/01/10 18:40:50 | 003,314,030 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Twista-make a movie.mp3
[2011/01/09 00:20:35 | 000,000,034 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Converter_sysquict.dat
[2011/01/09 00:19:28 | 000,164,352 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unrar.dll
[2011/01/09 00:19:23 | 000,755,027 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xvidcore.dll
[2011/01/09 00:19:23 | 000,159,839 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xvidvfw.dll
[2011/01/09 00:19:22 | 003,596,288 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qt-dx331.dll
[2011/01/08 13:42:58 | 003,579,016 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Gloworm-Carry me home.mp3
[2011/01/07 08:03:28 | 004,083,911 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Rihanna-Under my umbrella.mp3
[2011/01/06 22:07:28 | 003,204,107 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Josh Turner-All over me.mp3
[2011/01/06 22:07:21 | 003,917,563 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\The Kinks-Lola.mp3
[2011/01/02 22:15:40 | 003,869,498 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Toby Keith-Should've been a cowboy.mp3
[2010/12/31 00:52:20 | 003,225,841 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Toby Keith-How do you like me now.mp3
[2010/12/31 00:47:13 | 003,156,041 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Toby Keith-Courtesy of the red,white, and blue.mp3
[2010/12/26 12:12:34 | 004,707,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Taylor Swift-Back to December.mp3
[2010/12/25 21:22:53 | 003,533,458 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Jay Sean-do you remember.mp3
[2010/12/25 12:47:37 | 004,027,486 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Citizen Cope-Let the drummer kick.mp3
[2010/12/21 15:11:16 | 003,652,159 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kate Perry-Fireworks.mp3
[2010/12/14 22:24:00 | 004,145,351 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Rihanna-SNL skit.mp3
[2010/12/13 08:25:12 | 005,241,240 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Wiz Khalifa-Black & Yellow.mp3
[2010/12/08 20:34:56 | 006,449,978 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\George Michael-Last Christmas.mp3
[2010/12/07 20:08:11 | 005,730,879 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Tiesto-i will be here.mp3
[2010/12/03 23:50:21 | 005,028,707 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kesha-We are who we are.mp3
[2010/12/03 23:48:23 | 001,549,165 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Brooks & Dunn-Brand new man.mp3
[2010/12/03 20:08:42 | 001,557,151 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\George Strait-One night at a time.mp3
[2010/12/03 19:53:48 | 004,494,556 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\The pretenders-brass in pocket.mp3
[2010/12/03 19:47:08 | 005,374,778 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Gary Allan-Man to man.mp3
[2010/12/02 19:21:00 | 005,888,867 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kenny Chesney-Somewhere with you.mp3
[2010/11/25 22:16:52 | 004,462,582 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kid Rock-Born Free.mp3
[2010/11/23 20:17:59 | 003,739,094 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Cee Lo Green-**** you.mp3
[2010/11/23 20:11:55 | 003,427,297 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Cosmic Gate-the wave.mp3
[2010/11/23 20:09:01 | 004,289,965 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Usher-Make love in this club.mp3
[2010/11/23 20:05:30 | 004,525,276 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Usher-There goes my baby.mp3
[2010/11/23 19:59:28 | 003,429,387 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Trey Songz-Cant be friends.mp3
[2010/11/23 19:58:01 | 005,084,087 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\David Guetta-Memories.mp3
[2010/11/18 19:39:36 | 003,433,148 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Jack Johnson-Breakdown.mp3
[2010/11/18 19:39:04 | 003,360,423 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Blackhawk-Everyonce in a while.mp3
[2010/11/17 20:50:30 | 005,170,605 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Edward Maya-Stereo Love.mp3
[2010/11/17 19:47:02 | 004,012,440 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-On Fire.mp3
[2010/11/17 19:38:11 | 004,412,845 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\T.I.-what you know.mp3
[2010/11/11 20:32:11 | 003,360,423 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Scatman John-Everybody Jam.mp3
[2010/11/08 20:03:39 | 002,935,359 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\B.O.B.-Airplanes.mp3
[2010/11/03 18:27:07 | 003,667,205 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Hoe Meez-Call me Mr. hit that.mp3
[2010/11/03 18:25:14 | 004,376,900 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Treal Lee-Throwed Off.mp3
[2010/11/02 22:39:13 | 003,864,064 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Rihanna-whats my name.mp3
[2010/11/02 18:36:25 | 006,689,468 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Sarah Brightman-time to say goodbye.mp3
[2010/10/29 21:13:56 | 004,441,266 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Chris Brown-Deuces.mp3
[2010/10/29 21:13:15 | 004,344,717 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Eminem-No love.mp3
[2010/10/29 21:12:08 | 003,290,624 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Soulja Boy-Blowing me kisses.mp3
[2010/10/29 21:11:36 | 004,277,008 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Waka Flocka-No hands.mp3
[2010/10/22 23:49:05 | 003,426,043 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Bruno Mars-Just the way you are.mp3
[2010/10/21 07:14:47 | 004,635,199 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Rascal Flatts-Life is a Highway.mp3
[2010/10/21 07:14:01 | 003,632,097 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\The Bravery-Believe.mp3
[2010/10/18 22:22:28 | 003,892,903 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Rihanna-Only girl in the world.mp3
[2010/10/16 07:57:00 | 004,294,980 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Snow Patrol-Chasing Cars.mp3
[2010/10/14 19:15:05 | 003,270,562 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Phoenix-1901.mp3
[2010/10/14 19:12:56 | 003,307,343 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Phoenix-Liztomania.mp3
[2010/10/12 07:24:07 | 005,319,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Metallica-Enter Sandman.mp3
[2010/10/08 16:14:31 | 003,128,038 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Wiz Khalifa-Goodbye.mp3
[2010/10/08 16:12:35 | 003,716,107 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\50 Cent-In da club.mp3
[2010/10/08 16:11:28 | 003,530,951 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\50 Cent-Instrumental in da club.mp3
[2010/10/08 10:51:08 | 003,774,621 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Nelly-Just a dream.mp3
[2010/10/08 10:43:56 | 005,879,045 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Muse-Knights of cydonia.mp3
[2010/10/04 07:32:39 | 002,450,318 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-Single.mp3
[2010/09/29 23:10:52 | 003,340,779 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Journey-Anyway you want it.mp3
[2010/09/23 17:47:03 | 005,402,990 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Guns N Roses-Knocking on heavens door.mp3
[2010/09/21 16:32:45 | 004,610,957 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-Right Above it.mp3
[2010/09/21 07:28:57 | 004,345,971 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\DJ Khaled-We takin over.mp3
[2010/09/21 07:22:22 | 003,800,534 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Akon-Better than her.mp3
[2010/09/16 21:04:16 | 003,765,844 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Taylor Swift-Mine.mp3
[2010/09/16 21:02:52 | 003,730,317 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Florida-Club cant handle me.mp3
[2010/09/16 20:59:42 | 001,623,778 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Matisse-Better than her.mp3
[2010/09/16 18:59:37 | 001,919,398 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Celeb Forever-Me first.mp3
[2010/09/16 18:57:43 | 002,334,093 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Nelly-Ride with me.mp3
[2010/09/11 21:42:45 | 004,144,097 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Eminem-Not afraid.mp3
[2010/09/03 20:02:47 | 001,668,784 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\DJ Khaled-All i do is win.mp3
[2010/09/02 18:21:26 | 003,140,159 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kanye West-Supernova.mp3
[2010/08/30 19:05:30 | 003,778,383 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kate Perry-California Girls.mp3
[2010/08/30 19:03:54 | 001,646,502 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Dorrough-Get big.mp3
[2010/08/29 20:13:17 | 003,212,884 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Will Smith-Miami.mp3
[2010/08/29 20:12:21 | 004,316,296 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\T.I.-Got your back.mp3
[2010/08/28 08:28:09 | 004,493,511 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Taio Cruz-Dynamite.mp3
[2010/08/12 13:55:46 | 004,949,504 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Europe-Final Countdown.mp3
[2010/08/09 11:12:11 | 002,879,770 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Spice Girls-wannabe.mp3
[2010/08/09 10:42:42 | 003,352,482 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Artur Gadowski-Nowego Jorku.mp3
[2010/08/06 20:43:06 | 003,904,188 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Enrique Iglesias-I like it.mp3
[2010/08/06 14:20:20 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\nsreg.dat
[2010/08/05 23:44:25 | 003,405,145 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kesha-Take it off.mp3
[2010/08/05 12:46:42 | 003,955,179 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Trey Songz-Bottoms up.mp3
[2010/08/02 15:00:48 | 003,585,285 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\T.I.-Im back.mp3
[2010/08/02 14:58:25 | 005,818,859 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Drake-Forever.mp3
[2010/07/30 17:16:18 | 000,000,284 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\reimage.ini
[2010/07/26 19:32:07 | 002,091,917 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Zack Hemsey-Mind Heist.mp3
[2010/07/26 18:45:53 | 003,265,547 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Jason Derulo-Ridin Solo.mp3
[2010/07/25 23:22:15 | 001,823,068 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Randy Montana-Aint much left of lovin you.mp3
[2010/07/25 23:21:58 | 005,018,467 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\The Wallflowers-One headlight.mp3
[2010/07/25 02:02:56 | 003,348,303 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Jake Owen-Tell Me.mp3
[2010/07/25 01:54:59 | 003,448,613 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Clay Walker-She wont be lonely long.mp3
[2010/07/18 22:05:08 | 003,390,934 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\LeAnn-Cant fight the moonlight.mp3
[2010/07/16 19:30:41 | 005,167,261 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-Steady Mobbin.mp3
[2010/07/15 19:38:45 | 004,230,196 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Eminem-i love the way you lie.mp3
[2010/07/07 22:39:27 | 003,044,446 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Diamond Rio-Meet me in the middle.mp3
[2010/07/07 10:18:23 | 001,269,606 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Diamond Rio-Norma Jean Riley.mp3
[2010/07/05 22:41:21 | 003,619,976 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Zac Brown -Free.mp3
[2010/07/05 22:40:39 | 002,643,623 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\George Strait-Fool hearted memory.mp3
[2010/07/01 10:59:50 | 001,646,918 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kenny Loggins-im alright.mp3
[2010/07/01 10:54:29 | 004,160,397 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Hinder-Lips of an angel.mp3
[2010/07/01 10:52:04 | 001,546,931 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Basshunter-Now your gone.mp3
[2010/06/26 21:17:35 | 003,740,348 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Hall & Oates-Out of touch.mp3
[2010/06/26 21:12:14 | 005,764,525 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\George McCrae-Rock your baby.mp3
[2010/06/25 20:00:57 | 004,991,300 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Blondie-heart of glass.mp3
[2010/06/21 13:03:33 | 004,324,237 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Chamillionaire-Ridin Dirty.mp3
[2010/06/21 12:40:37 | 004,621,406 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Gucci Mane-Beat it up.mp3
[2010/06/21 12:37:00 | 004,257,364 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Young Jeezy-lose my mind.mp3
[2010/06/19 23:16:37 | 004,071,372 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Player-Baby come back.mp3
[2010/06/19 23:14:19 | 002,977,991 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\David Cassidy-I think i love you.mp3
[2010/06/15 14:16:37 | 003,047,834 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Dr. Hook-Sexy eyes.mp3
[2010/06/15 14:15:00 | 002,902,385 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Dr. Hook-Better love next time.mp3
[2010/06/15 14:14:20 | 002,995,589 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Dr. Hook-Walk right in.mp3
[2010/06/15 14:14:08 | 005,052,785 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Dr. Hook-With a beautiful woman.mp3
[2010/06/15 14:12:39 | 002,888,592 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Dr. Hook-Millionaire.mp3
[2010/06/13 22:37:09 | 004,084,373 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Top Gun-Anthem.mp3
[2010/06/13 22:36:33 | 003,390,098 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Top Gun-highway to the dangerzone.mp3
[2010/06/11 17:14:45 | 003,452,374 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Rick Astley-never gonna give you up.mp3
[2010/06/11 17:12:29 | 003,658,010 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lady Antebellum-I run to you.mp3
[2010/06/11 17:11:31 | 003,675,147 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Darius Rucker-Alright.mp3
[2010/06/10 13:43:49 | 003,268,890 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Darius Rucker-History in the making.mp3
[2010/06/10 13:31:52 | 003,844,002 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Luke Bryan-Do i.mp3
[2010/06/05 13:35:49 | 000,068,920 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlfcache.dat
[2010/06/04 23:32:14 | 003,599,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Justin Bieber-Baby.mp3
[2010/06/02 22:21:09 | 003,616,214 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Shontelle-impossible.mp3
[2010/06/02 22:20:50 | 003,462,405 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Train-hey soul sister.mp3
[2010/06/02 22:13:42 | 003,288,997 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\La Roux-Bulletproof.mp3
[2010/06/02 22:12:24 | 004,363,107 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Usher-OMG.mp3
[2010/06/02 22:11:09 | 004,195,506 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kevin Rudolf-I made it.mp3
[2010/06/02 22:09:48 | 003,997,438 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Usher-Daddy's home.mp3
[2010/06/02 11:53:34 | 003,006,412 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kesha-Your love is my drug.mp3
[2010/06/02 10:09:57 | 003,111,738 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Marvin Gaye-Grapevine.mp3
[2010/06/02 10:09:04 | 002,563,375 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Creedence Clear-Have you ever seen the rain.mp3
[2010/05/27 11:53:45 | 002,599,320 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Tom Petty-Dont do me like that.mp3
[2010/05/27 07:50:06 | 002,615,202 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Trisha Yearwood-american girl.mp3
[2010/05/24 22:21:18 | 001,893,180 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Apophis-Killer asteroid of 2036.mp3
[2010/05/22 15:37:41 | 004,007,842 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Dolly Parton-Islands in the stream.mp3
[2010/05/20 22:01:31 | 006,823,215 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Manfred Mann-Blinded by the light.mp3
[2010/05/20 21:59:51 | 004,259,036 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Celine Dion-my heart will go on.mp3
[2010/05/20 21:58:35 | 004,546,174 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Celine Dion-Power of love.mp3
[2010/05/20 07:16:25 | 003,357,916 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\The sound-San Francisco.mp3
[2010/05/18 20:53:22 | 003,584,867 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\George Strait-Stars on the water.mp3
[2010/05/17 18:09:32 | 003,927,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\One Republic-all the right moves.mp3
[2010/05/14 19:33:45 | 003,860,721 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\German-Heidi.mp3
[2010/05/14 19:32:37 | 001,774,236 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Mo-Do-Eins,zwei,polizei.mp3
[2010/05/14 15:42:06 | 003,133,889 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lou Bega-tricky tricky.mp3
[2010/05/14 07:18:20 | 003,546,415 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lou Bega-Mamba #5.mp3
[2010/05/14 07:17:19 | 003,694,791 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lou Bega-Icecream.mp3
[2010/05/14 07:15:31 | 002,692,943 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Phil Collins-Son of a man.mp3
[2010/05/14 07:15:29 | 002,844,662 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Phil Collins-I wanna know.mp3
[2010/05/14 07:14:12 | 004,057,579 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Phil Collins-You'll be in my heart.mp3
[2010/05/14 07:10:41 | 002,920,312 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Counting Crows-Accidentally in love.mp3
[2010/05/13 22:43:50 | 003,753,723 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Shrek-I need a hero.mp3
[2010/05/13 22:43:50 | 003,403,473 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Celtic Woman-Orinico Flow.mp3
[2010/05/13 22:40:04 | 003,699,388 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Hellogoodbye-here in your arms.mp3
[2010/05/13 22:38:14 | 003,938,461 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Akon-Nobody see us together.mp3
[2010/05/13 22:36:34 | 003,865,736 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kelly Clarkson-Breakaway.mp3
[2010/05/13 22:35:42 | 001,699,213 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Toby Keith-Valentine.mp3
[2010/05/13 22:31:50 | 003,070,360 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Gwen Stefani-wind it up.mp3
[2010/05/11 19:36:39 | 004,349,733 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Tom Petty-Free fallin.mp3
[2010/05/11 19:25:02 | 003,310,686 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Maroon 5-this love.mp3
[2010/05/11 19:16:37 | 004,131,140 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Maroon 5-she will be loved.mp3
[2010/05/11 19:16:09 | 002,730,559 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Maroon 5-harder to breathe.mp3
[2010/05/11 19:16:04 | 003,382,575 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Maroon 5-Makes me wonder.mp3
[2010/05/11 19:13:47 | 003,600,332 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Shenandoah-Two dozen roses.mp3
[2010/05/05 22:00:49 | 006,773,060 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Beatles-Hey jude.mp3
[2010/05/03 18:37:37 | 004,533,217 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Quiet Riot-Come on eileen.mp3
[2010/05/02 20:48:03 | 002,755,636 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Easton Corbin-Little more country than that.mp3
[2010/05/02 20:47:01 | 002,953,749 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Agnes-Need you now.mp3
[2010/05/02 20:45:45 | 003,799,281 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lady Antebellum-Need you now.mp3
[2010/04/30 11:26:53 | 002,888,129 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\David Bowie-Magic dance.mp3
[2010/04/29 20:33:34 | 002,944,136 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Steel Magnolia-keep on lovin you.mp3
[2010/04/29 20:32:40 | 003,146,010 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Reba McCentire-Keep on lovin you.mp3
[2010/04/29 20:31:42 | 003,737,841 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Drake-Over.mp3
[2010/04/29 20:31:00 | 002,791,999 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Joe Nichols-Gimmie that girl.mp3
[2010/04/29 20:29:51 | 003,656,338 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\B.O.B.-Nothin on you.mp3
[2010/04/24 21:42:56 | 003,650,069 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Clash of the titans.mp3
[2010/04/24 21:42:04 | 003,688,521 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\The Used-Bird and the worm.mp3
[2010/04/24 21:40:29 | 003,535,966 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\The cars-just what i needed.mp3
[2010/04/23 16:18:02 | 000,307,200 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\exportmodeller.dll
[2010/04/15 22:30:01 | 005,247,927 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Heart-Magic man.mp3
[2010/04/14 21:54:57 | 003,589,883 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Enrique Iglesias-Do you know.mp3
[2010/04/14 21:54:15 | 003,830,627 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Shakira-Hips dont lie.mp3
[2010/04/11 17:11:23 | 003,252,590 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Natasha Bedingfield-pocketful of sunshine.mp3
[2010/04/04 23:42:01 | 003,276,832 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lifehouse-first time.mp3
[2010/04/01 23:14:15 | 004,409,083 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Roscoe Dash-all the way turnt up.mp3
[2010/03/25 21:41:25 | 003,687,267 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Shaggy-It wasnt me.mp3
[2010/03/25 21:40:52 | 003,837,315 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Shaggy-Angel.mp3
[2010/03/20 23:58:04 | 003,462,823 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Billy Squier-the stroke.mp3
[2010/03/20 23:53:30 | 003,900,845 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Gorilla Zoe-I got it.mp3
[2010/03/20 23:52:41 | 003,762,500 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\David Lee Murphy-Dust on the bottle.mp3
[2010/03/20 23:52:04 | 003,424,789 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lonestar-What about now.mp3
[2010/03/20 23:51:24 | 003,562,716 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Billy Currington-Dont.mp3
[2010/03/20 23:49:30 | 003,507,545 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Diamond Rio-Beautiful mess.mp3
[2010/03/20 17:10:09 | 003,772,949 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Prince-Kiss.mp3
[2010/03/20 17:01:02 | 004,292,054 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Survivor-eye of the tiger.mp3
[2010/03/20 17:00:06 | 004,061,341 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\The Killer-Somebody told me.mp3
[2010/03/20 16:58:39 | 008,071,241 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Ted Nugent-Stranglehold.mp3
[2010/03/20 16:58:02 | 008,184,926 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Led Zepplin-Kashmir.mp3
[2010/03/17 18:15:50 | 003,678,490 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Keith Urban-Love somebody like you.mp3
[2010/03/17 18:11:55 | 003,606,601 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Rihanna-Rude boy.mp3
[2010/03/17 18:11:16 | 004,253,184 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Carrie Underwood-Temporary home.mp3
[2010/03/17 18:09:46 | 003,366,693 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Steve Holy-Good mornin beautiful.mp3
[2010/03/17 18:03:15 | 004,322,610 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\The Breakfast Club-Dont you forget about me.mp3
[2010/03/15 00:42:44 | 003,225,423 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Bruce Springsteen-Hungry Heart.mp3
[2010/03/10 21:19:06 | 003,195,329 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Sheena Easton-Mornin Train.mp3
[2010/02/28 22:21:00 | 005,435,591 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Billy Currington-Good Directions.mp3
[2010/02/28 22:21:00 | 003,896,665 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Billy Currington-Must be doing something right.mp3
[2010/02/28 22:19:27 | 003,362,513 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Rodney Atkins-Going through hell.mp3
[2010/02/28 22:18:13 | 001,798,652 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Brad Praisley-Ticks.mp3
[2010/02/28 22:15:48 | 002,909,445 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\George Strait-Leave you with a smile.mp3
[2010/02/28 22:14:46 | 002,869,321 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\George Strait-It just comes natural.mp3
[2010/02/28 22:14:07 | 003,443,179 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Rascal Flatts-Me and my gang.mp3
[2010/02/27 10:46:07 | 003,345,377 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Stan Walker-Black Box.mp3
[2010/02/27 10:19:36 | 003,944,312 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Outkast-hey ya.mp3
[2010/02/27 10:15:18 | 004,255,274 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Eminem-Till i collapse.mp3
[2010/02/27 10:14:22 | 003,647,979 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Trick daddy-Lets go.mp3
[2010/02/27 10:03:55 | 004,311,698 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Drake-Say something.mp3
[2010/02/24 22:36:00 | 003,356,662 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Savage-Hips Swing.mp3
[2010/02/24 22:34:33 | 004,320,058 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Young Jeezy-get alot.mp3
[2010/02/24 22:33:34 | 004,434,996 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Archie-We Ready.mp3
[2010/02/23 23:06:24 | 002,733,067 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Tom Petty-Wont Back Down.mp3
[2010/02/23 23:05:37 | 003,542,236 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kid Cudi-Day 'n' Night.mp3
[2010/02/23 23:04:29 | 003,851,525 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Dorrough-Ice cream paint job.mp3
[2010/02/22 22:21:23 | 003,535,548 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Gorillaz-Feel good.mp3
[2010/02/15 14:57:03 | 004,078,895 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Gorilla Zoe-Losing my mind.mp3
[2010/02/15 14:56:44 | 003,340,779 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Gorilla Zoe-What it is.mp3
[2010/02/15 10:55:27 | 004,526,112 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kelly Clarkson-Already gone.mp3
[2010/02/14 13:49:59 | 002,445,093 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Paul Mauriat-Love is blue.mp3
[2010/02/10 21:13:15 | 003,363,349 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Mikey & The Gypsys-Monday.mp3
[2010/02/08 20:55:48 | 003,535,966 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Alphaville-Forever Young.mp3
[2010/02/07 22:55:20 | 004,980,851 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\The Who-Baba O'riley.mp3
[2010/02/07 22:51:32 | 004,094,778 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\JayZ-Forever Young.mp3
[2010/02/07 22:44:53 | 004,595,075 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\JayZ-Run this town.mp3
[2010/01/25 08:07:44 | 001,795,134 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Brooks & Dunn-honky tonk out of the girl.mp3
[2010/01/22 23:28:00 | 004,285,367 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Dwight Yoakah-1000 miles from nowhere.mp3
[2010/01/22 23:25:00 | 001,595,152 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Brooks & Dunn-That aint no way to go.mp3
[2010/01/22 20:07:50 | 003,321,971 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Mariah Carey-Touch my body.mp3
[2010/01/22 20:06:35 | 001,700,478 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Ja-Rule your body.mp3
[2010/01/19 18:19:22 | 003,475,780 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Daddy Yankee-Que tengo que hacer.mp3
[2010/01/19 18:16:54 | 003,000,143 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Mario-Soundtrack to my broken heart.mp3
[2010/01/19 18:16:14 | 003,554,774 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Mario-Ooh baby.mp3
[2010/01/16 12:25:11 | 001,625,025 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\J-King Maximan-Beso en la boca.mp3
[2010/01/16 12:25:05 | 004,310,445 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\DMX-Party up in here.mp3
[2010/01/14 17:25:36 | 003,849,436 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Jason Aldean-The truth.mp3
[2010/01/12 19:10:15 | 003,214,556 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Tim Mcgraw-stars go blue.mp3
[2010/01/12 19:08:08 | 003,208,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kenny Chesney-Good stuff.mp3
[2010/01/12 19:04:26 | 003,850,272 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kenny Chesney-I go back.mp3
[2010/01/12 18:55:36 | 004,659,858 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kenny Chesney-Sun goes down.mp3
[2010/01/12 18:54:58 | 003,385,083 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kenny Chesney-No shoes,no shirt,no guitar.mp3
[2010/01/06 23:10:46 | 001,916,907 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\SNL skit.mp3
[2010/01/06 23:06:07 | 002,244,890 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\SNL Worlds collide.mp3
[2010/01/06 23:03:23 | 003,492,916 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Reba McCentire-Consider me gone.mp3
[2010/01/04 16:10:08 | 004,521,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Dan Henley-Boys of summer.mp3
[2010/01/02 19:21:22 | 001,665,326 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Randy Rogers Band-Kiss me in the dark.mp3
[2010/01/02 00:01:20 | 004,148,276 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Murray Head-One night in Bangkok.mp3
[2009/12/31 00:15:24 | 002,707,153 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Toby Keith-America Ride.mp3
[2009/12/31 00:11:30 | 003,883,290 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Tim Mcgraw-Southern voice.mp3
[2009/12/31 00:11:20 | 008,253,054 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-Every girl.mp3
[2009/12/15 19:53:48 | 004,185,475 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Drake-Best I ever had.mp3
[2009/12/15 19:51:39 | 003,024,384 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Jeremih-Birthday Sex.mp3
[2009/12/14 23:20:34 | 003,044,864 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Trey Songz-Say ah.mp3
[2009/12/14 22:42:50 | 004,248,169 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\R. Kelly-Number one.mp3
[2009/12/14 22:41:37 | 003,997,393 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Trey Songz-Invented Sex.mp3
[2009/12/14 22:40:43 | 003,897,501 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kanye West-Amazing.mp3
[2009/12/08 08:18:57 | 004,114,840 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Ludacris-How Low.mp3
[2009/12/08 08:14:41 | 003,267,636 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kesha-Tick tock.mp3
[2009/12/07 19:45:20 | 003,757,067 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\George Strait-Carrying your love with me.mp3
[2009/12/07 19:34:39 | 001,681,031 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\George Strait-I just wanna dance with you.mp3
[2009/12/07 19:33:51 | 001,834,092 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Alan Jackson-Drive.mp3


----------



## endofwits (Aug 11, 2007)

[2009/12/07 19:32:29 | 003,982,347 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\George Strait-Baby Run.mp3
[2009/12/01 23:14:45 | 004,381,498 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Young Money-Bedrock.mp3
[2009/12/01 23:10:07 | 004,915,649 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lady Gaga-Bad Romance.mp3
[2009/12/01 23:07:50 | 001,741,532 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Akon-I wanna love you.mp3
[2009/11/28 23:35:41 | 003,857,377 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Ghostbusters.mp3
[2009/11/28 23:35:03 | 001,331,200 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Billy Squier-Everybody Wants You.mp3
[2009/11/22 00:07:52 | 003,588,629 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Jesse McCartney-Body Language.mp3
[2009/11/22 00:06:52 | 003,530,115 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Shinedown-Second Chance.mp3
[2009/11/22 00:05:22 | 004,060,505 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Avril Lavigne-Complicated.mp3
[2009/11/22 00:00:52 | 003,560,626 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Jesse McCartney-How do You sleep.mp3
[2009/11/17 08:12:34 | 002,024,308 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\JayZ-Empire State of Mind.mp3
[2009/11/10 22:47:52 | 003,839,823 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Slim Thug-Thug.mp3
[2009/11/10 22:46:35 | 004,249,841 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\JayZ-Real as it gets.mp3
[2009/11/10 22:46:04 | 004,191,744 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Birdman-Money to blow.mp3
[2009/11/10 22:44:27 | 003,814,327 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Gucci Mane-Spotlight.mp3
[2009/11/09 19:12:05 | 001,633,636 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lobo-Id love you to want me.mp3
[2009/11/09 18:58:21 | 003,716,525 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Chris Brown-Transform ya.mp3
[2009/11/05 22:06:19 | 000,006,507 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\AlbumArt_{857CD1C0-8621-480D-9C32-966A50D19E9D}_Large.jpg
[2009/11/05 22:06:19 | 000,002,007 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\AlbumArt_{857CD1C0-8621-480D-9C32-966A50D19E9D}_Small.jpg
[2009/11/05 22:00:59 | 003,912,268 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Natalie Imbruglia-Torn.mp3
[2009/11/05 22:00:07 | 003,568,567 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lil Wayne-Money is the motive.mp3
[2009/11/01 20:18:00 | 004,384,841 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lenny Kravitz-Again.mp3
[2009/11/01 20:17:02 | 004,552,443 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\New Radicals-You get what you get.mp3
[2009/10/27 21:22:36 | 000,009,278 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\AlbumArt_{20D7749D-07AE-46C7-ADE9-1BA4D7C81280}_Large.jpg
[2009/10/27 21:22:36 | 000,002,666 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\AlbumArt_{20D7749D-07AE-46C7-ADE9-1BA4D7C81280}_Small.jpg
[2009/10/27 21:20:41 | 000,013,007 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\AlbumArt_{BD35B6FF-E481-4F9C-AE61-4ECBC70B6F59}_Large.jpg
[2009/10/27 21:20:41 | 000,002,799 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\AlbumArt_{BD35B6FF-E481-4F9C-AE61-4ECBC70B6F59}_Small.jpg
[2009/10/26 20:55:40 | 001,976,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Republica-Ready to go.mp3
[2009/10/26 20:47:17 | 005,254,335 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Eminem-Lose Yourself.mp3
[2009/10/26 20:44:31 | 004,154,684 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\MC Hammer-Cant touch this.mp3
[2009/10/21 19:37:29 | 004,101,091 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Nik Kershaw-The riddle.mp3
[2009/10/21 19:36:36 | 001,772,400 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Bryan Adams-Summer of 69.mp3
[2009/10/21 19:36:07 | 003,520,640 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Steve Miller Band-Abrakadabra.mp3
[2009/10/21 19:35:40 | 003,332,559 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Rick James-Superfreak.mp3
[2009/10/21 19:34:38 | 003,553,938 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Men at Work-Land Down under.mp3
[2009/10/21 19:33:51 | 003,856,959 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Cyndi Lauper-Time after time.mp3
[2009/10/21 19:33:23 | 004,286,203 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Cyndi Lauper-Girls just wanna have fun.mp3
[2009/10/21 19:33:08 | 001,131,415 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Ricky Nelson-Travelin man.mp3
[2009/10/19 08:44:47 | 000,000,028 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Robota.INI
[2009/10/19 08:39:17 | 000,006,211 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\mgxoschk.ini
[2009/10/18 21:28:50 | 006,290,038 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Gordon Lightfoot-Edmund Fritzgerald.mp3
[2009/10/18 21:28:01 | 004,516,916 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Black eyed peas-meet me halfway.mp3
[2009/10/18 21:26:56 | 002,116,336 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Leo DGM-Im your lover.mp3
[2009/10/15 22:20:29 | 004,171,682 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Zac Brown-Toes.mp3
[2009/10/15 22:20:02 | 003,793,011 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Michael Franti-Say hey.mp3
[2009/10/15 22:19:47 | 001,644,460 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Rasheeda-Bubble gum.mp3
[2009/10/15 22:17:17 | 003,497,932 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Justin Moore-Small town usa.mp3
[2009/10/15 22:16:46 | 003,472,436 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Jason Aldean-Big green tractor.mp3
[2009/10/14 10:21:59 | 004,072,626 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Gucci Mane-Wasted.mp3
[2009/10/11 07:06:19 | 000,011,825 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\AlbumArt_{A3A06F61-68D2-4600-BBD4-850D4BB06D47}_Large.jpg
[2009/10/11 07:06:19 | 000,002,852 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\AlbumArt_{A3A06F61-68D2-4600-BBD4-850D4BB06D47}_Small.jpg
[2009/10/05 19:52:58 | 003,658,567 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Modern English-Melt with you.mp3
[2009/10/05 19:50:44 | 002,449,690 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Dead or Alive-You spin me round.mp3
[2009/10/05 19:48:06 | 000,934,530 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Dexys Midnight Run-Come on eileen.mp3
[2009/10/05 19:47:20 | 004,379,870 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Toto-Africa.mp3
[2009/10/05 19:46:33 | 004,727,612 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Starship-We built this city.mp3
[2009/10/05 19:46:10 | 001,598,832 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Irene Cara-What a feeling.mp3
[2009/10/05 19:42:22 | 001,620,357 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Eurythmics-Sweet Dreams.mp3
[2009/10/05 19:41:03 | 004,697,775 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\U2-With or without you.mp3
[2009/10/05 19:26:04 | 003,972,316 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kevin Rudolf-Let it Rock.mp3
[2009/10/05 07:16:50 | 002,880,188 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Bee Gees-Ive got to get a message to you.mp3
[2009/09/27 21:57:49 | 002,155,393 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Fergie-Big girls dont cry.mp3
[2009/09/27 21:49:43 | 003,660,936 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Taylor Swift-You Belong with me.mp3
[2009/09/26 23:35:17 | 003,754,603 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Owl City-Fireflies.mp3
[2009/09/26 23:35:17 | 001,748,741 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\The outfield-your love.mp3
[2009/09/25 22:04:47 | 004,567,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Patriots.mp3
[2009/09/25 21:56:12 | 003,997,811 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\T.I.-Whatever you like.mp3
[2009/09/25 21:53:54 | 001,770,057 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lenny Kravitz-I want to get away.mp3
[2009/09/25 21:53:12 | 002,400,339 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Usher-Moving Mountains.mp3
[2009/09/24 21:44:37 | 005,747,388 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Bobby Valentino-Beep Beep(remix).mp3
[2009/09/24 21:41:24 | 003,270,980 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Miley Cyrus-Party in the USA.mp3
[2009/09/24 21:39:22 | 005,383,346 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Keri Hilson-Knock You down.mp3
[2009/09/24 21:37:34 | 003,191,150 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Cobra Starship-Good girls.mp3
[2009/09/18 07:08:31 | 002,940,374 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Metro Station-Shake It.mp3
[2009/09/17 19:30:48 | 000,008,996 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\AlbumArt_{720D3E3B-B04C-42FE-AF7F-1C24952ED55F}_Large.jpg
[2009/09/17 19:30:48 | 000,002,133 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\AlbumArt_{720D3E3B-B04C-42FE-AF7F-1C24952ED55F}_Small.jpg
[2009/09/17 19:30:21 | 000,010,381 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\AlbumArt_{F228F1E3-78DD-4934-93AE-1208FA3AE1EE}_Large.jpg
[2009/09/17 19:30:21 | 000,002,177 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\AlbumArt_{F228F1E3-78DD-4934-93AE-1208FA3AE1EE}_Small.jpg
[2009/09/17 19:28:58 | 003,352,064 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Lady Gaga-Papparazzi.mp3
[2009/09/16 18:20:42 | 003,442,388 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Jay Sean-Down.mp3
[2009/09/16 18:19:49 | 003,639,665 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Chalie Boy-i look good.mp3
[2009/09/16 18:19:16 | 003,855,749 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Fabolous-Throw it in the bag.mp3
[2009/09/16 18:18:41 | 003,871,632 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\The Fray-You found me.mp3
[2009/09/16 18:18:04 | 003,805,176 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Jason Derulo-Whatcha Say.mp3
[2009/09/16 18:17:18 | 003,452,001 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Jeremih-Everywhere we are.mp3
[2009/09/16 18:15:14 | 004,690,414 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Beyonce-ego.mp3
[2009/09/16 18:10:01 | 002,123,068 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Fastball-The way.mp3
[2009/09/16 18:08:49 | 003,668,922 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Gary Numan-Cars.mp3
[2009/09/16 18:08:12 | 002,630,711 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Gummy Bear.mp3
[2009/09/16 18:07:08 | 003,936,833 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Black Eyed Peas-I gotta feeling.mp3
[2009/09/16 18:05:46 | 003,991,586 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Fergie-Clumsy.mp3
[2009/09/16 18:04:34 | 003,148,239 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Brooks & Dunn-Aint nothin bout you.mp3
[2009/09/16 18:04:15 | 001,587,965 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Mulan-il make a man out of you.mp3
[2009/09/16 18:00:09 | 001,759,399 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Jo De Messina-Lesson in leavin.mp3
[2009/09/16 17:55:36 | 005,467,774 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Rihanna-Live your life.mp3
[2009/09/16 17:54:43 | 003,882,454 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Kate Perry-Hot N Cold.mp3
[2009/09/16 17:53:27 | 004,147,441 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Akon-Girl is so dangerous.mp3
[2009/09/16 17:50:10 | 003,968,136 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Ne-Yo-Closer.mp3
[2009/09/16 17:49:19 | 003,952,672 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Journey-Dont Stop Believing.mp3
[2009/09/16 17:48:40 | 003,683,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Uncle Kracker-Follow Me.mp3
[2009/09/16 17:43:12 | 001,627,533 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\One Republic-Apologize.mp3
[2009/09/16 07:17:04 | 000,006,750 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\AlbumArt_{9FDC86D1-E489-4EA9-96FD-50BF44140753}_Large.jpg
[2009/09/16 07:17:04 | 000,006,507 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Folder.jpg
[2009/09/16 07:17:04 | 000,002,007 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\AlbumArtSmall.jpg
[2009/09/16 07:17:04 | 000,001,682 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\AlbumArt_{9FDC86D1-E489-4EA9-96FD-50BF44140753}_Small.jpg
[2009/09/15 19:41:46 | 000,019,937 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\esapuluwu.com
[2009/09/15 19:41:46 | 000,019,918 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\wyka.dll
[2009/09/15 19:41:46 | 000,019,662 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\ezigevi.dll
[2009/09/15 19:41:46 | 000,018,931 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\urim.bin
[2009/09/15 19:41:46 | 000,018,910 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\covo.db
[2009/09/15 19:41:46 | 000,018,352 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\ulol.dl
[2009/09/15 19:41:46 | 000,015,939 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\ijogawyg._dl
[2009/09/15 19:41:46 | 000,013,598 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\ebiwarizuw.lib
[2009/09/15 19:41:46 | 000,013,188 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\voxepi.pif
[2009/09/15 19:41:46 | 000,012,978 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\zadaza.com
[2009/09/15 19:41:46 | 000,011,963 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\ebog.exe
[2009/09/15 19:41:46 | 000,010,107 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\afupym.db
[2009/08/29 16:55:25 | 000,000,056 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezsidmv.dat
[2009/08/22 20:45:12 | 000,007,887 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\pcouffin.cat
[2009/08/22 20:45:12 | 000,001,144 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\pcouffin.inf
[2009/08/22 16:14:33 | 000,108,032 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2009/08/22 14:17:08 | 000,000,128 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\fusioncache.dat
[2009/08/22 14:16:26 | 000,442,368 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\zshp1020.exe
[2009/08/22 14:16:26 | 000,106,496 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vshp1020.dll
[2009/08/22 14:15:37 | 000,103,579 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\VGAsetup.ini
[2009/08/22 14:15:06 | 000,095,285 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\VGAunistlog.ini
[2009/08/22 11:36:33 | 000,272,128 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfi009.dat
[2009/08/22 11:36:33 | 000,028,626 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfd009.dat
[2009/08/22 11:36:23 | 000,004,490 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.dat
[2009/08/22 11:36:10 | 013,107,200 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.bin
[2009/08/22 11:35:55 | 000,000,741 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.dat
[2009/08/22 11:34:45 | 000,673,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlang.dat
[2009/08/22 11:34:43 | 000,046,258 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mib.bin
[2009/08/22 11:31:50 | 000,218,003 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dssec.dat
[2009/06/26 18:21:02 | 000,015,498 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\VX3000.ini
[2005/02/26 17:34:40 | 000,000,061 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\smscfg.ini
[2005/02/26 17:02:17 | 000,013,973 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CHODDI.SYS
[2005/02/26 17:01:51 | 000,002,158 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssmute.ini
[2005/02/26 16:58:52 | 000,000,473 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ODBC.INI
[2005/02/26 16:47:37 | 000,001,793 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fxsperf.ini
[2005/02/26 16:45:40 | 000,065,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sm56spn.dll
[2005/02/26 16:45:40 | 000,065,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sm56itl.dll
[2005/02/26 16:45:40 | 000,065,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sm56ger.dll
[2005/02/26 16:45:40 | 000,065,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sm56fra.dll
[2005/02/26 16:45:40 | 000,065,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sm56eng.dll
[2005/02/26 16:45:40 | 000,065,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sm56brz.dll
[2005/02/26 16:45:40 | 000,049,152 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sm56jpn.dll
[2005/02/26 16:45:40 | 000,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sm56cht.dll
[2005/02/26 16:45:40 | 000,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sm56chs.dll
[2005/02/26 16:44:49 | 000,001,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\alcxinit.dat
[2005/02/26 16:43:18 | 000,065,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sis760.bin
[2005/02/26 16:43:18 | 000,065,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sis741.bin
[2005/02/26 16:43:18 | 000,049,152 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sis660.bin
[2005/02/26 16:34:55 | 000,000,780 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\orun32.ini
[2005/01/28 11:12:02 | 000,002,048 | --S- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
[2005/01/27 06:58:08 | 000,442,796 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfh009.dat
[2005/01/27 06:58:08 | 000,071,936 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfc009.dat
[2005/01/27 06:56:22 | 000,319,544 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2005/01/27 06:53:16 | 000,004,161 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ODBCINST.INI
[2005/01/27 06:51:30 | 000,021,640 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\emptyregdb.dat
[2004/09/14 01:35:56 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\px.ini
[2004/08/04 20:00:00 | 000,004,569 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\secupd.dat
[2004/08/04 13:00:00 | 000,001,804 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dcache.bin
[2004/06/16 06:38:00 | 000,000,572 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oeminfo.ini
[2003/01/07 15:05:08 | 000,002,695 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OUTLPERF.INI
[1997/06/13 21:56:08 | 000,056,832 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iyvu9_32.dll

========== LOP Check ==========

[2011/07/09 18:38:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Age of Empires 3
[2011/08/12 22:31:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\ashampoo
[2011/10/24 16:29:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\ATTYToolbar
[2011/09/28 16:11:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AVAST Software
[2009/12/27 13:58:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg9
[2010/04/18 11:52:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\BaseballStatManager
[2011/05/27 12:52:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\BSD
[2010/01/24 10:06:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Electronic Arts
[2011/05/14 22:30:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Emicsoft Studio
[2009/08/27 20:05:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Juniper Networks
[2009/10/19 08:42:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MAGIX
[2009/12/17 10:04:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\NCH Swift Sound
[2009/09/13 14:02:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\ParetoLogic
[2009/09/13 14:07:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\RegCure
[2010/01/18 11:08:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP
[2010/08/26 20:55:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\WindSolutions
[2010/05/30 11:22:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\{429CAD59-35B1-4DBC-BB6D-1DB246563521}
[2010/03/28 18:12:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\{755AC846-7372-4AC8-8550-C52491DAA8BD}
[2010/08/29 14:56:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Amazon
[2011/01/09 00:36:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\AnvSoft
[2011/08/12 22:32:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Ashampoo
[2011/05/27 12:53:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\BSD
[2011/05/27 12:58:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\cucusoft
[2011/05/27 12:58:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Cucusoft,inc
[2011/07/15 22:46:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\DVDVideoSoft
[2010/01/17 22:21:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\GetRightToGo
[2011/05/13 16:37:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\InfraRecorder
[2005/02/26 17:18:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\InterMute
[2010/06/12 09:33:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\InterVideo
[2010/11/25 12:48:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Juniper Networks
[2009/10/27 20:09:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Leadertech
[2009/10/19 08:44:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\MAGIX
[2009/08/22 20:40:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\MetaProducts
[2009/10/22 18:34:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\NCH Swift Sound
[2011/10/03 19:35:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\OpenCandy
[2011/10/24 16:00:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong
[2011/09/24 00:00:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\PriceGong(2)
[2009/10/27 20:31:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Red Kawa
[2009/11/30 16:39:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Reg Tool
[2009/10/29 20:42:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Regensoft
[2005/02/26 17:13:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\SampleView
[2009/10/15 19:19:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\SpinTop
[2011/02/09 20:31:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware(2).com
[2010/07/15 14:03:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Uniblue
[2011/02/09 20:31:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\vShare
[2011/01/02 18:42:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Vso
[2011/07/20 17:19:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\WeatherBug
[2011/05/14 22:39:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\WinAVI
[2010/08/26 20:55:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\WindSolutions
[2011/10/23 18:00:02 | 000,000,458 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\ParetoLogic Registration3.job
[2011/10/23 04:02:06 | 000,000,432 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\ParetoLogic Update Version3.job
[2011/10/23 17:00:10 | 000,000,404 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\RegCure Program Check.job
[2011/10/24 04:46:02 | 000,000,386 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\RegCure.job
[2011/08/05 17:53:04 | 000,000,292 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\switchShakeIcon.job

========== Purity Check ==========

========== Alternate Data Streams ==========

@Alternate Data Stream - 124 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:80337C03
@Alternate Data Stream - 118 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:FB1B13D8

< End of report >

Sorry about the multiple posts - I could not get it all in one together. I accidently posted the Extras.txt twice.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Multiple posts is ok....

You have very little free space left on C:\ drive, approx 16%. For windows to work efficiently with out trying updates etc it needs a bare minimum of 15%.

Is it possible for you to create free space by moving some files to an external source, eg external hard drive, USB sticks or other media.
You have numerous mp3 files stored in your Programs folder and Desktop, can you move those? Also uninstall any surplus applications or applications you no longer use.
Also from the "my documents" folder any music, video, pictures etc, move to external source if possible...

Start by uninstalling any security programs (except for the ones i`ve asked for) other than Avast and Malwarebytes. I see Paretlogic and Xsoftspy, they can go for sure.

Then look through your Add/Remove list and get rid of any extras that you no longer want or need. Or applications that are repeated such as cd burning software.

When you have completed that, Re-run OTL and post a fresh OTL txt.

Also navigate here *C:\Windows\minidumps* Open that folder, inside will be minidump files, can you copy and paste any that have been saved since your initial thread by date.

Kevin...


----------

